# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female Log - first cycle

## AKD_FitChick

Good morning all, I am going to try to log my first cycle daily on here if not every few days. I have read through the female logs on here and many of the male as well and am completely inspired. I am in love with weight lifting. A little back log about me. I started weight lifting in my 20's, I dated a body builder and gained a lot of knowledge on proper weight lifting and form. I continued to weight lift till I was 32 moved to a different state and started doing more yoga/hiit training. After 2 years of that and having a 'yoga body and booty' I decided to get back on weight lifting. I have always found it so sexy when when woman are strong and muscle. I have ALWAYS desired that look, but was never full ever able to achieve it. I had a small child and most of the time a single mom. She is now older and I am able to really put my time in at the gym. I have made 'lifting friends' and I love it. Train with a couple guy lifters who are always showing me more workouts and better lifts. One suggested after me showing him my dedication and what I have achieved so far, suggested Var to me. He is a very credible source and I trust him. So here I am, on day 3 of my first cycle. In this post I will post pictures of my starting body and stats. Any advice and motivation and help along the way would be greatly appreciated. I am on 12.5 dosing. 


My measurements are:

Height - 5'10.5
Weight - Starting was 148, now I am 154
Body Fat - Starting 21.8, now 20.2 
Chest - 36
Waist - 27.5
Navel - 31
Hips (booty) - 38
Upper thigh R - 21.75
Upper thigh L - 22.25
Calves - 14
Arms - 11.5

These photos are yoga body/hiit training

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Here are 6 week picture pre-var. At this point I am excited to see what my body can do. 

Attachment 163086Attachment 163087Attachment 163088Attachment 163089Attachment 163090

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Back pictures were taken yesterday by a friend so I could see progress and the front chest pictures were taken a week ago. I have already put on a few lbs since my weight lifting journey started, but my measurements have remained the same so far and at my friends urging I am putting the scale away for a bit.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Please feel free to ask me any question and I accept any knowledge or guidance. Super excited to get to know you novice's.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

My training consists of - 

Weight training 
Leg Day and shoulders
Chest and Tri's
Back and Bi's
Repeat (any advice on this would be helpful) I have heard that doing one muscle group per workout is such a more stable way to do this. 

I do Vinyasa Flow 2 yoga 2x per week
2 Hiit training classes 2-3 x per week. 

I train on something 7 days a week, typically my 7th is just yoga flow though. More of a deep stretch. I am pretty athletic by nature and love doing anything that makes my body active.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Leg Day Routine from this morning more for accountability on weights and strength increase: I typically tend to do 3 sets with increasing weight, decreasing reps as I go. Does anyone have any input on this? All advice is welcome. I love knowledge. 

Squats - 25 lb plates - learning how to squat proper from my power lifting friend - I am trying to get stable with the bar and get low enough. I used the smith machine prior. 
Front Squats - 20 lb plates
Reverse hack squats - 90 - 14 reps, 140 - 10 reps, 180 - 7 reps
Leg Press - 180 - 14 reps, 230 - 10 reps, 270 - 8 reps
Dead Lift - 70 lbs -14 reps, 80 lbs - 12 reps, 90 lbs - 10 reps, 60 lbs max reps
Quad ext. - 80 lbs, 90, 100
Hamstring Pulls - 80, 90, 100
Single Leg press (target booty) - 35, 40, 45
Back Ext. with 25 lb plate, 3 sets of 15

----------


## Dj Screw

You look great and I can already see progress you have made. Keep up the good work, I will be following your log

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You look great and I can already see progress you have made. Keep up the good work, I will be following your log


Thanks DJ Screw! Much appreciated!!! It has me excited for sure!

----------


## kelkel

Always nice to see progress! Keep it up.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Subbed. Nice transformation!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Subbed. Nice transformation!


Oh yeah, you posted!!! I have read pretty much everything you have written woman on this forum and you are so knowledgeable. I love your insight. I am really trying to do right and follow the guidance of you all novice's. 

I went ahead and tested my Var, even though from a credible source, I had already ordered the test pre getting it from him and decided to test anyway, does this look right? It's Biotech Pharm Oxavar 50mg. Sadly I tried to measure as close to 1mg, but I think I went a little over too!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Always nice to see progress! Keep it up.


Awe, thanks so much! I am loving my journey!

----------


## InternalFire

Will keep my eye on this  :Wink:

----------


## Bio-Active

Keep up the good work and ill be following along

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Will keep my eye on this


Thanks! Glad to have you following me!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Keep up the good work and ill be following along


Thanks! Much appreciated!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Good morning all! Day 4 here of my journey on my first cycle.

My morning started off awesome. Decided to take Vinyasa 2 at my families yoga studio (heated to 90 and 70% humidity) needed a good sweat session, showed up to class and there was no teacher, so I had to guide class for the first 15 min till my sister showed up (let's just say it was comical). It was fun. Got a good sweat out of it. I really love a good balance class with sweat dripping from the body, releases so much tension from my muscles and preps me for better lift sessions. This is how I look after my flow classes, after hiit (which is tomorrow morning) I am dripping, you burn 1100 calories in an hour, it's intense and I love it. 



I am training tonight. Training with a friend from work who is a little power house! She and I push each other in ways I love! I am super excited daily to get into the gym. 

I have a couple questions, is it normal to bloat in first week on var? I noticed I am holding water? I am also attaching a picture of my meals for the day time and curious what you all think. In my past I have always done high protein low carb (mostly from veggies), but I am introducing sweet potato's and quinoa. I have hashimoto's and cannot eat gluten at all (I get throwing up sick) have been GF for 3 years. So I am very cautious of what I can eat. It keeps my diet clean though, I am on 2 different thyroid medications 3x a day. It's crazy. 



Green smoothie: 1 scoop whey protein, 3 cups of spinach and a little mango for flavor
Egg delights: 1 egg yolk and the rest egg whites with spinach, onion and kale (I make these in big batches and have in my fridge ready for snacks)
Meal 1: 3 oz salmon, sweet potato about 3 oz, and some turkey (ran out of broc)
Meal 2: 3 oz of Alaska (I am Alaskan) cod, broc, sweet potato 3oz, and a tablespoon of organic salsa
Snacks: Quest Protein bar, Banana and 1/4 avocado

Dinner will be similar to meal 1 or 2

Does anyone have any input? I am worried I am not eating enough or eating too much. I truly want to add muscle, but still cut at the same time. 

I really APPRECIATE everyone's help and input. Happy Tuesday!

Dani

----------


## InternalFire

well, its just my point of view so pay as much attention as 02cents are worth to you, unless you find it interesting, then have a think about it.

Keto or carb cycling diets I've tried strips me down of water real quick and burns fat in a very nice fashion, however, to get adapted to this diet I have went in and dropped out number of times until now Im mid 6'th week and feel I have finally nailed it, carb addiction is a hard difficult thing and it is very real, takes time for body and brain to adjust, and the weird thing now is - I no longer crave any carbs, I am not even looking at carb-up days any more, its like a torture of mega-bloat when this day comes for me... used to do 2 days carb up, now did with one and felt much better... just an idea, everyone is different and responds differently to substances foods training or diets, so thought throw it out there.

Besides, you look in good shape to me, seems like you aim to tighten up and harden it all up? btw - any history of diabetes? as keto diets dont play well with it 

Keep rockin

----------


## Dj Screw

> Good morning all! Day 4 here of my journey on my first cycle.
> 
> My morning started off awesome. Decided to take Vinyasa 2 at my families yoga studio (heated to 90 and 70% humidity) needed a good sweat session, showed up to class and there was no teacher, so I had to guide class for the first 15 min till my sister showed up (let's just say it was comical). It was fun. Got a good sweat out of it. I really love a good balance class with sweat dripping from the body, releases so much tension from my muscles and preps me for better lift sessions. This is how I look after my flow classes, after hiit (which is tomorrow morning) I am dripping, you burn 1100 calories in an hour, it's intense and I love it. 
> 
> 
> 
> I am training tonight. Training with a friend from work who is a little power house! She and I push each other in ways I love! I am super excited daily to get into the gym. 
> 
> I have a couple questions, is it normal to bloat in first week on var? I noticed I am holding water? I am also attaching a picture of my meals for the day time and curious what you all think. In my past I have always done high protein low carb (mostly from veggies), but I am introducing sweet potato's and quinoa. I have hashimoto's and cannot eat gluten at all (I get throwing up sick) have been GF for 3 years. So I am very cautious of what I can eat. It keeps my diet clean though, I am on 2 different thyroid medications 3x a day. It's crazy. 
> ...


In my opinion you should choose one or the other (bulk/add muscle, or cut) if you try and do both then you won't be as satisfied with your progress in either direction. It is really tuff and counterproductive to try and do both at the same time and people end up going in circles

I think you will be a lot happier with your results doing one or the other

----------


## kelkel

Whatever you do, don't eat the muffins! My god there's green stuff growing on them.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> well, its just my point of view so pay as much attention as 02cents are worth to you, unless you find it interesting, then have a think about it.
> 
> Keto or carb cycling diets I've tried strips me down of water real quick and burns fat in a very nice fashion, however, to get adapted to this diet I have went in and dropped out number of times until now Im mid 6'th week and feel I have finally nailed it, carb addiction is a hard difficult thing and it is very real, takes time for body and brain to adjust, and the weird thing now is - I no longer crave any carbs, I am not even looking at carb-up days any more, its like a torture of mega-bloat when this day comes for me... used to do 2 days carb up, now did with one and felt much better... just an idea, everyone is different and responds differently to substances foods training or diets, so thought throw it out there.
> 
> Besides, you look in good shape to me, seems like you aim to tighten up and harden it all up? btw - any history of diabetes? as keto diets dont play well with it 
> 
> Keep rockin


I have tried keto before. I actually liked it. I have never tried carb cycling, but have heard wonderful things about it. I just don't have a knowledge base on it. I am not a big carb eater and forcing myself now is hard, but I know I need the energy for my workouts. I will definitely look into it and ponder your thoughts. I am always up for new ways to train. 

Thank you for thinking I look in good shape, I appreciate that. I do want to tighten up and harden up. I want a round muscle ass and thighs. I love that look. 

I do not have any history of diabetes. Thank goodness.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> In my opinion you should choose one or the other (bulk/add muscle, or cut) if you try and do both then you won't be as satisfied with your progress in either direction. It is really tuff and counterproductive to try and do both at the same time and people end up going in circles
> 
> I think you will be a lot happier with your results doing one or the other


Thanks for your response. My want is to add a lot of lean muscle and then cut out fat. So I guess add first, without getting too big. I do want to remain in my clothes. I am sure most woman can understand this. I just want to replace the fat with muscle. Am I just dreaming? I for sure don't want to go in circles. I want to be super thorough and productive with this round.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Whatever you do, don't eat the muffins! My god there's green stuff growing on them.


Ha ha, I love that green stuff!! I am a total health nut that loves a big fat juicy steak!

----------


## InternalFire

Probably you've heard this said before - the best diet that works in providing constant results long term is the one that you can stick with.

Squat, lounges, core, repeat  :Big Grin:  you will get there

----------


## GirlyGymRat

haven't time review full log. Are u splitting your 12.5 my dosage. Half AM and half PM?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> haven't time review full log. Are u splitting your 12.5 my dosage. Half AM and half PM?


I am not. My friend that gave them to me told me that as a woman I didn't really need too. He said just take them in the morning. He was getting me the 10mg, but left town so told me to use his 50's split them in 4 to get started. Should I be splitting them in 8th's? They seem a little breakable when you get that small. 

What's your insight?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Probably you've heard this said before - the best diet that works in providing constant results long term is the one that you can stick with.
> 
> Squat, lounges, core, repeat  you will get there


LOVE THIS!!! For sure. 

I am really good at sticking to just healthy eating. I rarely crave junk......thank goodness I don't have a sugar tooth or a processed food tooth. Sometimes I do love a good pizza though. OH PIZZA!!!! So if I stay at my diet that I posted above or close too, do you think that's good?

----------


## InternalFire

Im not a nutritionist so I cant give exact advice but, I can tell you one thing, if you've been doing what you're doing and it worked - keep on doing it, if results weren't as you've expected (keep in mind you must stay realistic with expectations), change things a bit and keep an eye on the progress. 
I feel any diet can work to a greatest degree if intermittent fasting is also implemented, also training while fasted does wonders. 

Now I dont know how about while you're on gear, but it may be beneficial too, usually fast for ~14hours, and then have your days calories in a window of 3-4hours max, give few hours rest before you hit the bed, and repeat (no snacks in between). I've tried it before not because I wanted to loose fat/weight, but was experimenting out of curiosity as someone suggested an article I read that one can train his body to adjust eating once a day for health benefits, and I found out it worked for me, took me about a week for my hunger patterns to adjust but I felt great after that week, its like when time comes at night when you naturally get tired for bed, same way your body just gets little by little hungrier few hours before your fast window closes, like biological clock for food. There's lots info on internet about these, have a browse, you will learn best from self-practice and original articles and books rather than hear-say posts/evidence. 

PS: I am all backwards and measure everything in grams/milligrams etc, dont do cups/scoops/servings so cant say much about serving doses...  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Im not a nutritionist so I cant give exact advice but, I can tell you one thing, if you've been doing what you're doing and it worked - keep on doing it, if results weren't as you've expected (keep in mind you must stay realistic with expectations), change things a bit and keep an eye on the progress. 
> I feel any diet can work to a greatest degree if intermittent fasting is also implemented, also training while fasted does wonders. 
> 
> Now I dont know how about while you're on gear, but it may be beneficial too, usually fast for ~14hours, and then have your days calories in a window of 3-4hours max, give few hours rest before you hit the bed, and repeat (no snacks in between). I've tried it before not because I wanted to loose fat/weight, but was experimenting out of curiosity as someone suggested an article I read that one can train his body to adjust eating once a day for health benefits, and I found out it worked for me, took me about a week for my hunger patterns to adjust but I felt great after that week, its like when time comes at night when you naturally get tired for bed, same way your body just gets little by little hungrier few hours before your fast window closes, like biological clock for food. There's lots info on internet about these, have a browse, you will learn best from self-practice and original articles and books rather than hear-say posts/evidence. 
> 
> PS: I am all backwards and measure everything in grams/milligrams etc, dont do cups/scoops/servings so cant say much about serving doses...


Wow super informative. Thank you so much for taking the time to write me that. I will for sure research that. Can't wait actually. Will do after my lift session tonight. THANKS so much!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

Looking good Dani.

Have you applied for pink status yet?

Good luck with cycle, and yes it is normal for added water retention, no way around it, it is a steroid , but it can be minimized with higher water intake and very low sodium. The extra water will go after cycle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am not. My friend that gave them to me told me that as a woman I didn't really need too. He said just take them in the morning. He was getting me the 10mg, but left town so told me to use his 50's split them in 4 to get started. Should I be splitting them in 8th's? They seem a little breakable when you get that small. What's your insight?


Yes should but seems impossible to split them. Yes am and pm due to half-life. When he's back, hit him up for those 10 mg and split in half!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Good morning all! Day 4 here of my journey on my first cycle. My morning started off awesome. Decided to take Vinyasa 2 at my families yoga studio (heated to 90 and 70% humidity) needed a good sweat session, showed up to class and there was no teacher, so I had to guide class for the first 15 min till my sister showed up (let's just say it was comical). It was fun. Got a good sweat out of it. I really love a good balance class with sweat dripping from the body, releases so much tension from my muscles and preps me for better lift sessions. This is how I look after my flow classes, after hiit (which is tomorrow morning) I am dripping, you burn 1100 calories in an hour, it's intense and I love it. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163117"/> I am training tonight. Training with a friend from work who is a little power house! She and I push each other in ways I love! I am super excited daily to get into the gym. I have a couple questions, is it normal to bloat in first week on var? I noticed I am holding water? I am also attaching a picture of my meals for the day time and curious what you all think. In my past I have always done high protein low carb (mostly from veggies), but I am introducing sweet potato's and quinoa. I have hashimoto's and cannot eat gluten at all (I get throwing up sick) have been GF for 3 years. So I am very cautious of what I can eat. It keeps my diet clean though, I am on 2 different thyroid medications 3x a day. It's crazy. <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=163118"/> Green smoothie: 1 scoop whey protein, 3 cups of spinach and a little mango for flavor Egg delights: 1 egg yolk and the rest egg whites with spinach, onion and kale (I make these in big batches and have in my fridge ready for snacks) Meal 1: 3 oz salmon, sweet potato about 3 oz, and some turkey (ran out of broc) Meal 2: 3 oz of Alaska (I am Alaskan) cod, broc, sweet potato 3oz, and a tablespoon of organic salsa Snacks: Quest Protein bar, Banana and 1/4 avocado Dinner will be similar to meal 1 or 2 Does anyone have any input? I am worried I am not eating enough or eating too much. I truly want to add muscle, but still cut at the same time. I really APPRECIATE everyone's help and input. Happy Tuesday! Dani


You may want to check the egg delights for sodium. 

Pop your meals into my fitness pal and post up your macros...I like more protein.  :Wink:  

Your muffins look really good.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Looking good Dani.
> 
> Have you applied for pink status yet?
> 
> Good luck with cycle, and yes it is normal for added water retention, no way around it, it is a steroid, but it can be minimized with higher water intake and very low sodium. The extra water will go after cycle.


I didn't apply, but they just turned me so that was super nice. Thanks Admins. 

I am trying to drink a ton of water a day. I average about 100 oz, do I need to step it up even more? Thanks for letting me know it will go away after. That gives me relief. It's crazy though, I am pretty bloated. Not used to that  :Frown:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Yes should but seems impossible to split them. Yes am and pm due to half-life. When he's back, hit him up for those 10 mg and split in half!


He is bringing them back this weekend. Thank goodness. Just tried to split a 1/4 in 1/2 and crumbled  :Frown:  so when is the best time to take it then if I do my lift sessions in the PM (most days), HIIT's in the am?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You may want to check the egg delights for sodium. 
> 
> Pop your meals into my fitness pal and post up your macros...I like more protein.  
> 
> Your muffins look really good.


The muffins are really good, I have been making them for years, I just checked the sodium in them and it's 80mg's per serving. So that's probably a lot, I will be better at using just eggs and using the whites only. Thanks for the heads up on that. I will put my meals in and let you know, thanks so much for giving any input you can.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You may want to check the egg delights for sodium. 
> 
> Pop your meals into my fitness pal and post up your macros...I like more protein.  
> 
> Your muffins look really good.


Here are my foods for the day, usually I eat an additional quest bar, but today I ended up not training so I didn't want the added calories?

I welcome ALL advice!!! I really want to do this cycle right and have great results.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 5 Update* - Feeling a little stronger, not as bloated this morning thank goodness! 

Good morning all!!! Happy hump day!

Had a great HIIT class this morning. I swear it's one the best things i do for my body! I love anything that is pounding and sweaty and makes your heart race. Always do my HIIT on an empty stomach. Love a class that you can burn up to 1200 calories in 1 hr. Here I am after class, this shirt was drenched. I freaking love it. 



Took my dose before class (tried to break 1/4 into 1/8 and it got too lose). Text my friend and he is definitely bringing the 10mg's back for me so I will be able to split those. Is the benefit of splitting so it stays in your system longer? 

Tonight I am training back and bi's with a couple ladies from work that I help train them to get to their goal weights, I love motivating people and helping them get to where they are content with their bodies. Makes my heart happy. One has already lost 45lbs just by following my diet and eating right. I always tell her it's a way of life. Another question, I had a glass of wine last night, how bad is wine on a cycle? Should I be not consuming wine at all?

I am going to load my food for the day here and if anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate it. I am going to stop eating the egg delights I make unless I use real egg whites cause of the sodium. This does not include dinner, but will probably have salmon and brocolli



Thank you all that are here with me along this journey! Helps me a lot. 

Can't wait to see what I can do in the gym tonight. When do you start to feel the full effects? Or should I notice? My guy says a week.

----------


## InternalFire

While on any steroid , regardless oral or injectable, I would strongly advise against any alcohol consumption. Also are you taking anything for your liver protection? If not, I'd recommend at least get yourself NAC @ 1200mg every day, good stuff for your liver.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> While on any steroid, regardless oral or injectable, I would strongly advise against any alcohol consumption. Also are you taking anything for your liver protection? If not, I'd recommend at least get yourself NAC @ 1200mg every day, good stuff for your liver.


Thank you for that. I am actually on NAC, which is kind of funny. My dr. has me take it daily for immune benefits, since I have so many thyroid and adrenal issues. Another fun fact: my body is great on testosterone (my boss thinks that's why I think like a guy) and wasn't even registering progesterone so I am on 400mg a day of that. Plus my T3 and T4 and I forgot to mention that I am very familiar with HCG as well and have been doing it on and off for 4 years to really cut fat if I have to be in my bathing suit. Maybe at the end of this I will do a 21 day round. I don't do it the way you all do, I do 125iu daily for 21 days, low calories of only lean meats and veggies. Cuts the fat like crazy. LOVE IT. I will absolutely limit my wine intake, thanks InsaneMuscle!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

Sorry, but hcg doesnt cut fat, its a scam.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Sorry, but hcg doesnt cut fat, its a scam.


I have used it many times and it helped me, maybe not all fat, but it for sure cut me down, but I WON'T do it if it messes with muscle that I am building during this cycle.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I have used it many times and it helped me, maybe not all fat, but it for sure cut me down, but I WON'T do it if it messes with muscle that I am building during this cycle.


Its the super low calory diet that comes along with the hcg diet which reduces fat... Of course muscle also goes.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Its the super low calory diet that comes along with the hcg diet which reduces fat... Of course muscle also goes.


I haven't used it in a long time, mainly a quick round just for bikini season, but hoping that after my cycle I won't ever have to do that again, cause I will achieve the results I am looking for. Looking forward to it  :Smilie: 

Thanks Mr.BB for your thoughts, much appreciated.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I am dragging ass right now. Have back and bi's tonight and was SO excited, now i am a sleepy head. Boo! I can't wait to get the 10mg and split them, does that keep it in my system for longer? My friend said you don't have to split the doses?? Or he said men don't, is that true?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I am dragging ass right now. Have back and bi's tonight and was SO excited, now i am a sleepy head. Boo! I can't wait to get the 10mg and split them, does that keep it in my system for longer? My friend said you don't have to split the doses?? Or he said men don't, is that true?


I don't know what men do or why they wouldn't. 

Var has 9 hour half life so after 18 hours nothing left in the body. 

Maybe one of the guys who have cycled Var can speak to male protocol.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

The daily meal you posted looks higher protein then the goal in fitness pal. You can customize your daily goal if it is showing defaults. 

To get maximum benefit on cycle, eat clean and train hard. Lift heavy! 

Took me about 1.5 weeks for sides other then water retention which was immediate. Not all sides are bad. I especially enjoyed one common side in particular. 

You should do well!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> The daily meal you posted looks higher protein then the goal in fitness pal. You can customize your daily goal if it is showing defaults. 
> 
> To get maximum benefit on cycle, eat clean and train hard. Lift heavy! 
> 
> Took me about 1.5 weeks for sides other then water retention which was immediate. Not all sides are bad. I especially enjoyed one common side in particular. 
> 
> You should do well!!!


What side is that? Increased sex drive? I don't have a man at the moment, so that might be bad.....ha ha. I am holding water for sure. I sure hope i don't get the skin issues I read about, I have never had bad skin and don't want to get it. 

I will customize my daily goal. Right now I am about 1 - 1.2 gram for a pound I need more, I know it. It's so hard to consume that much food.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I just wanted to say that after 5 days, is it crazy that I already felt stronger in the gym tonight? Back and Bi's was intense. I will post my workout tomorrow in my daily update!!! Thanks so much all for being her along this journey with me. It's so fun!!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> I just wanted to say that after 5 days, is it crazy that I already felt stronger in the gym tonight? Back and Bi's was intense. I will post my workout tomorrow in my daily update!!! Thanks so much all for being her along this journey with me. It's so fun!!!!


Nice to hear your making gains  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 6*

Good morning and happy Thursday!

I had an incredible back and bi's workout yesterday evening. I noticed more strength for sure. I am going to try to remember my workout as much as possible; forgive me if I don't know all the names of the machines

Back Fly - 55, 70, 85 
Lat pull down with plates machine (don't know the name) - 45, 50, 55 (reverse grip)
Cable face pulls - 90, 105, 120
Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs - 50, 60, 70 (this one is always harder for me)
Sitting on my arse cable rows from above (don't know name) - 135, 150, 165, 190 max reps
Wide arm Back cable pull downs - 75, 90, 105
Behind neck cable pull downs - 75, 90, 105
Dumb bell lawn mowers - 30, 35, 40
One arm Lat Pull downs - 40, 50, 50 (I was spent)
one arm isolation curls - 22.5, 25, 27.5
Biceps (with one arms holding weight at a 90) - 17.5, 3 sets of 10 each side
Rope Cable Curls - 50, 60, 70
Cable Curls on Flex - don't know the weight conversion, but I was increased by a plate
Biceps on plated machine - 25, 30, 35, the 25 till exhaustion

Any input on this? Or pointers? 

I am training back with my power lifting friend on Sunday, he wants me to start training one body part a week, so he wants to teach me more workouts. 

Here are a couple pictures from my workout last night. 



showing my booty and how little it got after 2 years of yoga



my arms after last nights lift session compared to week 2 of weight lifting. I have really long arms (being nearly 5'11) so getting a bulk has been extremely hard for me, so I am super excited to see size coming on. My training partner noticed my veins popping when i was lifting and this got me all excited. I felt stronger  :Smilie:  



Here is my macros and goals for the day food wise. I am eating more carbs right before I do legs this evening (sweet potato)




I am so excited to be on this journey and have you all here supporting me!!!! SO HAPPY!!!

----------


## USVet81

Very nice log. Nice work so far!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Very nice log. Nice work so far!


Thank you so much!!! I am trying to keep myself accountable and maybe I will inspire other woman too on their first cycles, the way others have inspired me.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Took some back pictures in my office today. Lighting really sucks, but for comparison reasons in the future, here they are. I really don't know how to flex my back.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What side is that? Increased sex drive? I don't have a man at the moment, so that might be bad.....ha ha. I am holding water for sure. I sure hope i don't get the skin issues I read about, I have never had bad skin and don't want to get it. I will customize my daily goal. Right now I am about 1 - 1.2 gram for a pound I need more, I know it. It's so hard to consume that much food.


Some gals get oily skin, breakouts, enlarged clit & sensitivity, oily hair, easily bothered by things that typically don't, hair loss at hairline, hair growth And water retention. By the end of cycle I had all sides but the breakouts and rashes. 

Your macros look great. You look awesome. It is hard to consume that much food! I completely understand.

----------


## InternalFire

> how to flex my back.


good tip regards flexing back: film yourself at home and comment on every move you come up with so when you look in to your video you know which flexing movement worked best and what you did exactly. also two mirrors are good option to practice flexing. mind-body connection is interesting thing you will find the more you practice flexing in the mirror.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> good tip regards flexing back: film yourself at home and comment on every move you come up with so when you look in to your video you know which flexing movement worked best and what you did exactly. also two mirrors are good option to practice flexing. mind-body connection is interesting thing you will find the more you practice flexing in the mirror.


You are awesome, thanks, I will play around with it at home. It's really hard. All I know is the girl I work out with tells me that muscles are popping out. So I want to take pictures to compare to later.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Some gals get oily skin, breakouts, enlarged clit & sensitivity, oily hair, easily bothered by things that typically don't, hair loss at hairline, hair growth And water retention. By the end of cycle I had all sides but the breakouts and rashes. 
> 
> Your macros look great. You look awesome. It is hard to consume that much food! I completely understand.


Oh man I hope I don't get all those! I have never had any of those issues......bad skin would be the worst. I am going to think positively and hope for the best. Thanks for the comments. Really appreciate it and look forward to going strong this cycle.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Oh man I hope I don't get all those! I have never had any of those issues......bad skin would be the worst. I am going to think positively and hope for the best. Thanks for the comments. Really appreciate it and look forward to going strong this cycle.


Sides are less predictable for females and depends on hormones, dosage and cycle length. I had an occasional breakout and use origins spot remover immediately. It helped.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I will write in on my workout tomorrow morning, but had to say, did the most on leg press I have ever done 4, 45lb plates on each side. I have never done 360lbs, I got 6 reps done too!!! I was so excited.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 7 Update*

Had a great leg day yesterday, could tell I was stronger in some areas for sure. Others, I practiced more form, really want to get this down before I push my body with weights. My legs were actually shaking by the end of the workout. That's a good leg day. My legs can take a beating, I rarely get sore in them, which is odd cause I really do push them, I do a lot of fascia rolling though to release the fascia around the muscle so it can grow and not be restricted, this is done with an amazing tool, not just your average foam roller, I swear it helps me with soreness. 

Squats - 25 lb plates - Still at this, working on form 4 sets of 15 each
Front Squats - 20 lb plates 4 sets of 15 each
Reverse hack squats - 90 - 14 reps, 140 - 10 reps, 180 - 7 reps
Leg Press - 270 - 14 reps, 320 - 10 reps, 330 - 8 reps, 360 - 6 reps (this is a huge difference from last week last week I ended with 270, this week I started with it)
Dead Lift - 80 lbs -14 reps, 90 lbs - 14 reps, 100 lbs - 14 reps
Leg Push downs using pullup machine - 145lb single leg 3 sets of 14 each leg
Hamstring Curls - 90, 100, 110 (up 10lbs in this)
Single Leg press on your side (target booty) - 50, 60, 70
Squat Jacks with 25lb plates
Side lunges with no weights

I really like getting stronger, but I will say I forgot my sleeves, being tall I think my joints can't always handle the weight i put on, I am pretty small framed naturally. I can tell my hamstrings are getting better, my ass is lifting. Excited to see what var will help do. 



This morning I woke up and did my HIIT Sculpt Class and WOW, it was crazy, 1000 calories gone.........I always do this on an empty stomach except BCAA'S. Felt great. Had to modify some legs cause frick they were sore from yesterday, but got right on those burpees, I love workouts that pump me up and push my body to max. We are machines, I like to work it. Me after hiit this morning. This shirt is normally not see through. 



Food today is going to be bland. I am packing the protein, but only had tuna today, so that's my meals with broc and sweet potatoes and my green smoothie and hard boiled eggs. Still getting my protein and water in!!!

Happy Friday everyone. I am so excited for the weekend. 

Dani

----------


## Mr.BB

Geez, you sound always so positive and cheerful  :Smilie: 

Any secret you can share? I would like my wife to a be bit more like that  :Frown:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Geez, you sound always so positive and cheerful 
> 
> Any secret you can share? I would like my wife to a be bit more like that


Awe that's sweet, thank you for the compliment. I am just typically a happy go lucky go getter type personality. Try to smile everyday and see the good in everything. 

Tell her she is beautiful everyday!!! That may help  :Smilie:

----------


## megang

great job so far! Couple things I wanted to comment on.

Calories: to me it looks like you aren't eating enough. according to your my fitness pal, you are around 1200 calories. That is not even close to being enough when trying to add muscle. if I were you, I would figure out how many calories you burn throughout the day not including your workouts and eat that amount. Then when you train you will still have a deficit but it won't be crazy and force your body to try to get energy from your muscle that you have worked so hard to build. I eat generally around 1500 calories right now but I am cutting for my competition. Unless you are getting ready for a competition you don't need to worry so much about sodium. 80mg in your eggs is not bad. Just try to keep your total for the day between 1000-1500. You need sodium for certain bodily functions. 

Var: You can also get 5mg tablets so you don't have to split them in 2 when you take them. If your plan is 10mg per day, I agree with GGR and take a split dose. The reasoning is that there is a half life of around 8-12 hours which means in order for you to be able to take advantage of it during your training while it is still in your system, you need to train within that window. So by splitting the dose you take advantage of having it active in your system pretty much all day.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Sides are less predictable for females and depends on hormones, dosage and cycle length. I had an occasional breakout and use origins spot remover immediately. It helped.


One important side I forgot to mention.....recovery time after workout is quicker.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

HAPPY MONDAY! You all are awesome. I love this journey and people taking the time to motivate and write in to each other! 

*Day 8, Saturday*

All I did on Saturday was my HIIT training in the morning. I really needed to take a break and recover from serious lifting. In HIIT we still lift, but we do lower weights and more reps, this teacher has us do very slow pulls and pushes, which is awesome to change up the routine. It was my nieces prom so we kept it light and easy the rest of the day. 

*Day 9, Sunday*

I trained back with my guy friend, who i love working out with cause he always shows me new lifts and really takes the time to show me proper form during the lifts. I can tell my back is getting stronger for sure. He is the one that got me the var, so asked how I was doing on it. I can tell totally that I have increased strength in most areas, when learning a new work out I am not able to push as much as I want, but I WILL!!!! So I am super stoked, I finally bought a nice grill and completely grilled all my meal prep food for the week. I made steaks, salmon, chicken breast, sweet potatoes, zuchini, asparagus, peppers and grass fed burgers. I AM SO happy I made the purchase. It's amazing and so much better. Had a my gym friend over for a barbecue and it was so nice being in 85 degree Portland weather just hanging out. Funny story, went to buy the grill at Home Depot and the one I wanted they didn't have already assembeled so the guy gave me the model 2x up from the one I was looking at for the same price, so I walked out of there with a 250 grill for 179.....whoop!!! Best investment. 



*Day 10, TODAY!*

Woke up this morning and did HIIT Sculpt Yoga at 6 am, fasted. Noticed that I could do heavier weights. I love pushing my body. I am not going to lift today, cause it's supposed to be 88 today and I really want to take advantage of the sun, unless I get a wild hair up my ass and go lift for an hour or so! 

I live for sunrises!!! I love waking early so I can see this beauty!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> great job so far! Couple things I wanted to comment on.
> 
> Calories: to me it looks like you aren't eating enough. according to your my fitness pal, you are around 1200 calories. That is not even close to being enough when trying to add muscle. if I were you, I would figure out how many calories you burn throughout the day not including your workouts and eat that amount. Then when you train you will still have a deficit but it won't be crazy and force your body to try to get energy from your muscle that you have worked so hard to build. I eat generally around 1500 calories right now but I am cutting for my competition. Unless you are getting ready for a competition you don't need to worry so much about sodium. 80mg in your eggs is not bad. Just try to keep your total for the day between 1000-1500. You need sodium for certain bodily functions. 
> 
> Var: You can also get 5mg tablets so you don't have to split them in 2 when you take them. If your plan is 10mg per day, I agree with GGR and take a split dose. The reasoning is that there is a half life of around 8-12 hours which means in order for you to be able to take advantage of it during your training while it is still in your system, you need to train within that window. So by splitting the dose you take advantage of having it active in your system pretty much all day.


Thank you so much for writing in! I am really trying to get my calories up! The macros I posted were missing dinners, but even with dinner I am only getting about 1400 calories, so I will try to eat more. It's so hard to consume more calories, I brought a couple more hard boiled eggs today, so hopefully that will put me up. I will put my macros in and post them here and you can take a looks. I did figure out my TDEE (I think that's what it is called) and it said 1650 calories, does that sound about right? My friend said he has a tester that will tell me how much I burn per hour/day by a saliva test.......never heard of it, but I am down. 

On the var, right now I have the 50mg that I split at GGR's suggestion into 1/8th (not the most even), but I take one at 5 am and the other at 4:15 pm, does that work, so 6.25 in am and 6.25 in pm. I am trying to keep it in my system.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> One important side I forgot to mention.....recovery time after workout is quicker.


I have noticed that. I was telling my guy friend that I am just not sore after workouts, even before var, he said some peoples bodies just recover much quicker. I think mine is one of those. I can push my body hard, I think a lot of mine has to do with fascia release too. I really working on releasing the fascia around the muscle so it has time to recover after my workouts. I have been doing this for awhile so maybe my body just recovers? I thought it was cause I wasn't pushing myself, but my guy friend said I push myself, so I just recover quicker, LUCKY ME! 

I noticed increased sex drive! It's crazy!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Today's Macro's!!! Any advice is welcomed. I am not training weights today, well maybe  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I noticed increased sex drive! It's crazy!


Increased sensitively!!! Often gets a tad larger which will go down after cycle. 

Girls who run excessively larger doses get mini dicks which could stay a while. It's really disturbing. There's a pic of one lady who was abusing her body by the size of her new addition. It's posted in the female only forum. Or google girl with AAS mini penis or something like that. Disgusting IMHO. 

Request pink access if haven't yet.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 11*


Good morning. Happy Tuesday! When do you all really start to feel the var start effecting you?

Went to the gym this morning and did a great back and bi's workout. After being shown some new ones, I was able to actually do more. Felt really strong. My bi's are sore already, which I love that. Tells me I am working them. I didn't go up in weight too much today, I did get 25lbs on superstition bicep curls 12 reps (max), I start with 20lbs and then 22.5 to 25 all sets 12 reps each arm, my left arm is for sure weaker then my right arm, I do notice more strength for sure. Could have pushed my body more, but I didn't want to overwork to where I can't do HIIT in the morning. I took some pictures this morning. Finally getting more of a bulge on these long ass arms. It's so much harder for me to achieve the look I want, to give you an idea of how long my arms are, I have the span of a 6'2 person. I am 5'10.5. I have always wanted to look like a lady when standing normal, but then flex and be BAM!!! Ha ha. i am so cheesy, but I seriously love muscle on woman. I think it's so sexy. Here are some updated pictures as of this morning. I feel like I am making progress. 



I am holding legs till tomorrow evening, HIIT in the AM and then chest and tri's on Thursday morning with a buddy of mine, cause he spots me on bench press. We will see if I have increased there. I am hoping so. 

Diet today is the same as yesterday, but I did add more sweet potatoes. Also last night I totally had a bunch of tacos, not the best, but I was craving it and some corn tortillas, I am not too worried about it. It's food and food is fuel. I will burn it off in the next couple of days!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Increased sensitively!!! Often gets a tad larger which will go down after cycle. 
> 
> Girls who run excessively larger doses get mini dicks which could stay a while. It's really disturbing. There's a pic of one lady who was abusing her body by the size of her new addition. It's posted in the female only forum. Or google girl with AAS mini penis or something like that. Disgusting IMHO. 
> 
> Request pink access if haven't yet.


I tried to google it couldn't find it, so I am look through the female only section. I have to say I am a little excited to see it, ha ha!!!! Disturbed too, but intrigued. I would totally hate if that happened to me and probably would keep my legs closed till I was off cycle. 

Can I ask, whats the sequence in which you really started feeling the effects of the var? Like 2 weeks, 3, 4 or 6? Just curious!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I tried to google it couldn't find it, so I am look through the female only section. I have to say I am a little excited to see it, ha ha!!!! Disturbed too, but intrigued. I would totally hate if that happened to me and probably would keep my legs closed till I was off cycle. Can I ask, whats the sequence in which you really started feeling the effects of the var? Like 2 weeks, 3, 4 or 6? Just curious!


Var didn't do much for me but body responded well to primo. I would never suggest u do what I did. I stacked var and primo and ran a longer cycle. I was starting to experience what I call undesirable sides. Hair growth in places I didn't want and hair loss in places in I didn't want. 

I started to feel after a week and couple days. I bumped up my dosages just to "feel" it for 2 -3 weeks. I ended my cycle sooner then planned. 

Stick with the lowest dosage that gives u results with minimal sides. More isn't always better. 

I found the pic in female lounge as I recall. It was really disturbing....

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Var didn't do much for me but body responded well to primo. I would never suggest u do what I did. I stacked var and primo and ran a longer cycle. I was starting to experience what I call undesirable sides. Hair growth in places I didn't want and hair loss in places in I didn't want. 
> 
> I started to feel after a week and couple days. I bumped up my dosages just to "feel" it for 2 -3 weeks. I ended my cycle sooner then planned. 
> 
> Stick with the lowest dosage that gives u results with minimal sides. More isn't always better. 
> 
> I found the pic in female lounge as I recall. It was really disturbing....


I looked....how far back do I need to go? Can you post the title of it here?

----------


## SlimmerMe

Great thread and journey!

----------


## NACH3

> I don't know what men do or why they wouldn't. 
> 
> Var has 9 hour half life so after 18 hours nothing left in the body. 
> 
> Maybe one of the guys who have cycled Var can speak to male protocol.


I split my var - if I'm taking 80mgs(UGL) I'll. take it 3x a day or at least e12hrs.... Works great for myself

Also great log - subb'd

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 12*

Good morning everyone! Happy Hump day! 

I have only made it to the gym 2x this week sadly, I am going tomorrow morning to lift chest and tri's with a friend. May hit legs up tonight, but may hold it till Friday morning. I always lift every day on the weekend so I will get 5 days in still. Did HIIT this morning on a fasted stomach and man, I just love that shit. I was able to hold heavier weights the ENTIRE workout. So our HIIT classes are weight focused with major bursts of cardio. 

Here I am after today's class. I love to sweat, tells me I am melting stuff away!


I am feeling some effects for sure from the var, my sex drive is off the charts.....I am typically at a 100 already and NOW I am at a 150.....worst time to NOT have a boyfriend, may need to call my friend up!!! Ha ha. Sorry if that's too much information, but I am an open book. I haven't experienced any other sides yet, thank God. I just keep knocking on wood that I won't. A little prayers never hurt anyone  :Smilie:  

I am noticing more veins in my arms showing. I actually like that look so it doesn't bother me. 

Food today is on point. I ate a little off diet last night. I had some tater tots with a friend (delish) so no shame, but I am feeling the bloat today from them. 

Today Meals:

Green smoothie with whey protein
Quest Bar
4 eggs (3 whites, 1 whole)
Tuna 2 small cans with mustard
2nd meal - 3.2 oz salmon, 2 oz sweet potato, brocolli 
snacks, banana and another quest bar. 
Dinner will be something similar to one of my meals today. 

I am trying to spread my food out throughout the day eating 5 meals.

Happy Wednesday!!!

Dani

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Great thread and journey!



Thank you for stopping by, I loved your log!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I split my var - if I'm taking 80mgs(UGL) I'll. take it 3x a day or at least e12hrs.... Works great for myself
> 
> Also great log - subb'd


I splitting mine now, 1/8 of 50 mg at 5 am and the other 1/8 at 5 pm so it stays in my system. Hopefully that is right. 

Thanks for subb'ding......I am so excited to be on this journey, it's a blast!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I looked....how far back do I need to go? Can you post the title of it here?


I searched and could not find it. :/ Clearly this he-she had abused AAS!!!! You are not!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 13*

Good morning all! Happy Thursday. Gym this morning at 5 am, did chest and tri's. I was a little sore after class yesterday and felt like I could have pushed more, but I didn't want to hurt myself either. I am not feeling the 'pump' yet, when does that start to kick in? My muscles for sure get fatigued during the workout, but I always leave feeling like I could have done more. Here is my workout today.

Bench Press - (I am learning balance on the bar) 65 lb - 12 reps, 75 lb - 10 reps, 85 lbs - 8 reps (I did increase this in weight, could have gone more, but I get shaky, so I want to get form down first)
Chest Fly - 100 lb - 14 reps, 115 lb - 10 reps, 130 lb - 8 reps
Upward Cable Fly - don't know the weights cause it's funky plates, but went up a plate on each one, more than last week. 3 sets of decreasing reps
Downward Cable Fly - Same as above
Incline Chest Press - 45lb plates and did 3 sets of 14
Tricep dips - 3 sets of 15
tricep kickbacks - 22.5 lbs - 13 reps, 22.5 lbs - 12 reps, 25 lbs - 10 reps
Rotator cuffs in between sets - 15lb dumbells 15 reps each side
Tricep Cable pull downs - 70 lbs - 13 reps, 80 lbs - reps, 90 lbs - 8 reps
Tricep over head cable - 60 lbs, 70, 80
tricep machine - 150, 160, 170 sets of 12


I am wanting to add different things, does anyone have any thoughts on this? 

I am going to go a little lighter on food today. I stepped on the scale this morning and I am up 5 MORE lbs, I know that I am going to put on weight, but that's a lot and I was a little bummed, I then took my measurements and they are the same, minus a .5 in each thigh and biceps, I just feel bigger. 

Also when do people starting feeling the crazy var push? I on day 13 and felt that I would really feel a push. I am wondering if I put to much effort into my hiit classes and it's decreasing my capability in the gym, any thoughts on this???? I want to get the full benefit of var. 

Thanks for the taking the time to read this and comment with any advice. I really appreciate it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Fun little comparison! This is 11 weeks growth for me.

----------


## InternalFire

girl, you're strong as a beast  :Big Grin:  you surpass me on my weights/reps, and Im sitting here reading this... all ashamed ...  :Big Grin:  joking, overall really good progress, especially the passion, the drive, the vibe here, its all so vibrant, I can almost feel the energy and see you smile just by reading it all...  :Wink:  very good, it should turn on alot more people do more reach for more just by reading what you post here, very well!

I have noticed one thing when travelling and trying different gyms, machines would be similar per exercise but different by manufacturer and weights dont match one another, in one gym 50 is too heavy on this one machine, in another its just way too light, depending on the pulley/gears size/ratios and setup it could give world of difference, lesser/greater load on the same numbers, so that's that, but on the screen you beat me to the ground, well done  :Smilie:  really good.

You ask about changing things around, how about keep and try to stick with your routine but try higher intensity? Im talking about - do your warmup set or two but not with the working weight, something around 50-60% of you working weight, and then do the one and final working set per that exercise, ~3 seconds per each controlled movement, etc dumbbell curls: raise 3sec - hold/squeeze 3sec - lower 3sec, via full range of motion and see how does it feel? 
As you mentioned you have extra power where you feel like you could go more do more, this should tax your energy levels very well  :Wink: 

I can imagine exercises can get real boring and you'd want to try something new, but think of it this way -_ its easier to get bored than to discover something exciting,_ just an idea to think about...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

There are some members who say that cardio will detract from muscle growth. Cardio is for conditioning. Resistance training builds muscle. 

If u lift heavy muscles respond. I can do cardio for months and my muscles don't grow.

----------


## InternalFire

Conditioning, thats what I found about cardio too, id get more contrast but not growth from cardio, but it shouldnt inhibit growth if strenght training and cardio was combined me thinks

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> girl, you're strong as a beast you surpass me on my weights/reps, and Im sitting here reading this... all ashamed ...  joking, overall really good progress, especially the passion, the drive, the vibe here, its all so vibrant, I can almost feel the energy and see you smile just by reading it all...  very good, it should turn on alot more people do more reach for more just by reading what you post here, very well!
> 
> I have noticed one thing when travelling and trying different gyms, machines would be similar per exercise but different by manufacturer and weights dont match one another, in one gym 50 is too heavy on this one machine, in another its just way too light, depending on the pulley/gears size/ratios and setup it could give world of difference, lesser/greater load on the same numbers, so that's that, but on the screen you beat me to the ground, well done  really good.
> 
> You ask about changing things around, how about keep and try to stick with your routine but try higher intensity? Im talking about - do your warmup set or two but not with the working weight, something around 50-60% of you working weight, and then do the one and final working set per that exercise, ~3 seconds per each controlled movement, etc dumbbell curls: raise 3sec - hold/squeeze 3sec - lower 3sec, via full range of motion and see how does it feel? 
> As you mentioned you have extra power where you feel like you could go more do more, this should tax your energy levels very well 
> 
> I can imagine exercises can get real boring and you'd want to try something new, but think of it this way - its easier to get bored than to discover something exciting, just an idea to think about...


Awe you are so sweet. I am extremely passionate and am so glad that comes through. I absolutely am in love with working out and the balance it brings into my life, plus you get to look great!!! 

I agree all gyms are different. My friend that helps me, explained to me the pulley's and OMG, I had know idea that the one pulley is so much heavier than the one with 4, makes complete sense. They really all are different. 

I like your idea of holding the weights for longer. I will absolutely try that today in legs, slower reps! And tomorrow in back and bi's. I want to be taxed  :Smilie:  I welcome it actually!!!

I love your *its easier to get bored than to discover something exciting* AMAZING WORDS!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> There are some members who say that cardio will detract from muscle growth. Cardio is for conditioning. Resistance training builds muscle. 
> 
> If u lift heavy muscles respond. I can do cardio for months and my muscles don't grow.


I don't just do cardio though (like running or walking), I am not a fan of cardio per say. I do HIIT with weights the whole time. I would get super bored just doing cardio, I have to have some strength in there as well. I do love conditioning though. Makes me like an energizer bunny!

I completely agree with you, that's why I got back into weight lifting. Cardio wasn't doing crap for me, I needed to LIFT HEAVY and get strong. It's made my HIIT classes that much better.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Conditioning, thats what I found about cardio too, id get more contrast but not growth from cardio, but it shouldnt inhibit growth if strenght training and cardio was combined me thinks


I totally agree with you!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 14*

Went to HIIT this morning and was able to hold 8lb weights the whole 60 min. That doesn't seem like a lot, but it's constant movement and different workouts the entire 60 min, with bursts of cardio (burpees, mountain climbers, frog hops, in and outs, high knees, football drills where you drop down), I felt strong. My shoulders are feeling it. I have legs with my training friend tonight and I am SO excited. I am going to wear my sleeves today, my knees have really been bothering me. One thing with me is being so tall my joints are pretty shaky at times. I am really small boned and when I lift 2x+ my body weight, my knees take a beating. I have never worn sleeves, but I am going to be that girl. I also get my wrist grips in today so I will be trying those on dead lifts. I am excited. Ready to make my legs shake!!! I just really need to get better on squats so I can lift heavier, I feel a little weak only getting 85lbs......Hoping the sleeves make a difference. 

Took a couple pictures of my shoulders this morning. I like that they are getting more of a pop. I feel like they are starting to look strong. I just want to look super strong!!!



HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 15*

Had an amazing leg day today. Wore my sleeves for my knees and wow what a difference. I could go deeper and do more weights. I knees are not the best, so I am always modifying based on what they can handle. That part of lifting stinks, but I found a solution, SLEEVES! Hit the gym at 6:30 this morning with my girlfriend/training partner. 

Squats - my high was 115 lbs 10 reps, deep way past 90.
front squats - 85 lbs 10 reps (only listing highs here)
Dead Lift - 115 last set 10 reps
Leg Press - 270 - 14 reps, 320 - 10 reps, 360 - 10 reps, 420 - 6 reps (my ALL TIME high) I was shocked I could do it. 
Reverse Hack Squats - 90, 140, 180 - 10 reps, 90 max reps
Side Single Leg Press - 50, 70, 90 decreasing reps
Quad lifts - 90, 100, 110
Hamstrings - 90, 110, 130 6 reps
Then booty lifts on cables 3 sets of 15 each 50lbs
then full range squats with 70lbs for 2 sets of 15 each
Back ext - 25lb plate 2 sets of 13 each

I feel like I really pushed it and pushed my booty, hopefully I have some tenderness in my legs and booty.

A little hack squat and yoga for

----------


## Dj Screw

> *Day 15*
> 
> Had an amazing leg day today. Wore my sleeves for my knees and wow what a difference. I could go deeper and do more weights. I knees are not the best, so I am always modifying based on what they can handle. That part of lifting stinks, but I found a solution, SLEEVES! Hit the gym at 6:30 this morning with my girlfriend/training partner. 
> 
> Squats - my high was 115 lbs 10 reps, deep way past 90.
> front squats - 85 lbs 10 reps (only listing highs here)
> Dead Lift - 115 last set 10 reps
> Leg Press - 270 - 14 reps, 320 - 10 reps, 360 - 10 reps, 420 - 6 reps (my ALL TIME high) I was shocked I could do it. 
> Reverse Hack Squats - 90, 140, 180 - 10 reps, 90 max reps
> ...


Looking great!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 16 

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the support on this journey!

Did back and bi's this morning and wow, I had a good workout. Felt at points like my forearms were going to burst, had to shake it off a few times, is that normal? 

I will write more in on it tomorrow, but wanted to check in and say hi and happy Sunday!

Just got done meal prepping for the week, lots of salmon, steak, asparagus, peppers, sweet potatoes, boiled eggs and have broccoli ready to roll every day. 

Today is another bloat day! Blah! Didn't drink a ton of water today either.  :Frown: 

Went shopping today for some new clothes and a size 6 is a little tight on me, that's so not normal for me. I did catch a glimpse of my back in the mirror and whoa, it's getting big. I have for sure added some size to my lats. I think I actually have wings, for this normally size small torso, I am usually really small and lean, I had know idea my body could do this. It's kind of funny! I have always wanted to achieve this body my whole 20's and early 30's. I just hope my lower half catches up and decides to get ripped!

Hope everyone has a great night!!!

----------


## InternalFire



----------


## AKD_FitChick

> 


This is awesome!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 17*

Good morning guys. I am so tired today. Got up to go to the gym, but I decided to sleep for an extra hour. I was really sleepy. Feel like my weekends aren't enough. Looks like I will be doing chest and tri's tonight after work. 

I did take my measurements this morning. It's been awhile and haven't take them since April 18th pre starting cycle. My weight is up for sure 7-9 lbs give or take the day. My chest measurement is up 1.5 inches, I know my boobs aren't getting bigger, it's my back.....it's getting bigger. That's a lot of growth I think for 3 weeks. I think the others are pretty reasonable, I dont like to see my thighs getting bigger, but I am BUILDING muscle, that's what I keep telling myself. Till the muscle eats the fat they will get bigger. HA HA. Retraining my brain is hard, but I am doing it. 



Hope everyone has a great Monday! I wish I was still in bed  :Frown:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You will lose some fluff as soon as end cycle. It was literally fall off in 7-11 days and all your hard work will really pop! 

Taking a day off is allowed. Over training is a side effect of cycle. Take rest. Your body needs it to grow.  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 18*

Happy Tuesday!

Decided to take yesterday completely off from all workouts, worked 12 hours and just felt like relaxing. Today I got up and did chest and tri's. The gym was crowded today, was pretty shocking actually.

Bench Press (Didn't have a spotter, so couldn't push it) 13 reps 65, 10 reps 75, 8 reps 85, then dropped to 75 and did 10 reps
chest flys - 13 reps 100, 10 reps 115, 8 reps 130, dropped to 100 and did 10 reps
Incline Chest press - 90 lbs 13 reps, 100 lbs 10 reps, 110 8 reps
Chest cables upward - don't know the plates but was up a bar from last week
Chest cable downward - Same as above
Tricep kickbacks - 22.5 13lb reps, 25lb 12 reps, 25lbs 12 reps
Rotator cuff in between sets of tricep kickbacks with 15 lbs, 20 reps
Skull crushers - 30lb dumbell, 3 sets of 13 each
Dips (no weights) 3 sets of 13
Tricep cable pull downs - 70lbs 12 reps, 80lbs 10 reps, 90lbs 8 reps, 80lbs 12 reps

then finished up with abs. Was a fun workout!!!!

Funny story, was applying self tanner this morning and since my back as grown 1.5 inches in my lat area I can't reach my back anymore, boo so had to wake my roomie up to apply self tanner. 

A little

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You will lose some fluff as soon as end cycle. It was literally fall off in 7-11 days and all your hard work will really pop! 
> 
> Taking a day off is allowed. Over training is a side effect of cycle. Take rest. Your body needs it to grow.


That part I am excited about!!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Great dedication. Keep it up!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 19*

Can't believe it's already been 19 days! Crazy how quick time flies. So have noticed strength increased, but not the way I have read other ladies logs on here. Am I doing something wrong? Also my friend who gave them to me, said possibly cause I am so tall that maybe the dose isn't high enough??? Any thoughts on this?

Did Sculpt HIIT this morning, held 8lb weights the entire workout, which was more than last HIIT class. It's hard when you are constantly doing every movement with weights. Had to drop them once in awhile.

It was 85 yesterday so I decided to lay out in the sun after work. I may do the same today after a quick workout after work....a lift session. 

Not really where I want to be, but I need the bloat to go away!

----------


## Bio-Active

Your doing great. Nice log

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Your doing great. Nice log


Thank you!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Re dosage. I ran 20mg split dose. The key is to get the most benefit from the smallest dose.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Re dosage. I ran 20mg split dose. The key is to get the most benefit from the smallest dose.



So in your honest opinion should I up my dose? Sadly he doesnt know a lot about woman taking var, just supplied me with it. I am on 12.5mg now split into 2 doses, but I don't feel what I have read you all felt during your cycles in logs. I feel growth, but not crazy, and feel a little plateau. I am 5'10.5 and 155 now with added weight. I am not really having any sides yet, thank God!

----------


## InternalFire

you're not tall at all  :Smilie:  you're Id say average normal height  :Wink:  and besides you're doing good, PED's aren't magic pills, but they do help the works in progress, so keep on grunting hard and sincerely and watch the boost from it  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So in your honest opinion should I up my dose? Sadly he doesnt know a lot about woman taking var, just supplied me with it. I am on 12.5mg now split into 2 doses, but I don't feel what I have read you all felt during your cycles in logs. I feel growth, but not crazy, and feel a little plateau. I am 5'10.5 and 155 now with added weight. I am not really having any sides yet, thank God!


Seems you are doing great on current dose. I ran 20 and nothing.

My recommendation is to stay where u are at. You are seeing increase in strength and no sides. That's ideal! Finish this cycle and take a little break. Jump back on and repeat same cycle before increase dosage. More is not always better.  :Smilie: 

There are plenty of females who run higher dosages. They also have more sides. Acne, hair growth where don't want it. Hair loss at hair line. IMHO the little extra gains aren't worth the sides. 

I have a laser hair removal appt scheduled to rid the hair that grew back. AAS cause new hair growth. This is an expensive side. Lol.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> you're not tall at all  you're Id say average normal height  and besides you're doing good, PED's aren't magic pills, but they do help the works in progress, so keep on grunting hard and sincerely and watch the boost from it


You think almost 5'11 is normal height for a woman? Where do you live? I need to move there, I am tall compared to most woman in the US.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Seems you are doing great on current dose. I ran 20 and nothing.
> 
> My recommendation is to stay where u are at. You are seeing increase in strength and no sides. That's ideal! Finish this cycle and take a little break. Jump back on and repeat same cycle before increase dosage. More is not always better. 
> 
> There are plenty of females who run higher dosages. They also have more sides. Acne, hair growth where don't want it. Hair loss at hair line. IMHO the little extra gains aren't worth the sides. 
> 
> I have a laser hair removal appt scheduled to rid the hair that grew back. AAS cause new hair growth. This is an expensive side. Lol.


Okay, I will stay on this dose! How long should I run cycle? Any advice I welcome!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

I approve


You look great!


Good log

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I approve
> 
> 
> You look great!
> 
> 
> Good log


Thank you for stopping by! I appreciate it. Thanks for the compliment.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 20*

I am super uber tired today. I went to the gym this morning and did Back and Bi's. I feel like I am not getting enough leg days in. I am at one a week right now. Been super busy with work and helping another company get their accounting department set up, so I am working 12 hour days. Still hit the gym 2x this week and 1 hiit class, will get hiit in tomorrow and hopefully legs in tomorrow and then working out Saturday and Sunday, Sunday I lift legs with my power lifting friend, it's always fun. 

I have decided to keep my dose at 12.5, since GGR said it perfectly, I am experiencing no crazy sides, so I don't really want to mess with that. I don't really expect a miracle. I think what's getting to me is I don't look as cut as normal, I am puffy and it's kind of depressing to see that, but I am trying to just accept the process and trust that when I am off cycle that the puffiness will go away and my muscles will pop. 

Does anyone have any advice on how long I should run this cycle? I leave on vacation June 9th. That will put me at 7 weeks. Can I quit at 6 weeks for first cycle or should I before?

Today's workout was good. My elbow area was sore from yesterdays HIIT class so I did good, but I for sure didn't do full extension bicep curls, but still pushed it. 

I wish I had more energy today  :Frown: 

The good news is it's gorgeous here today! I love the sun so much.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Some ladies run 4 week cycles. Some run 6 week. Others are 8, 10 and up to 12. 

I like 6 for you because u will loose the fluff before vacation!  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Some ladies run 4 week cycles. Some run 6 week. Others are 8, 10 and up to 12. I like 6 for you because u will loose the fluff before vacation!


When running longer cycles, some run lower dosages to minimize sides...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Some ladies run 4 week cycles. Some run 6 week. Others are 8, 10 and up to 12. 
> 
> I like 6 for you because u will loose the fluff before vacation!


I like the way you think!!!! Yeah!!! I will jump off for 6 weeks then and then plan another cycle sometime late summer. With the 10mg pills. I should have those this weekend. I just haven't seen my friend.  :Frown: 

So when I come off, should I cut the sweet potato out and just focus on proteins so I can cut this extra fluff. I like that word  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

less is more = good approach, its equivalent to fine tuning whatever you do. Efficiency to the perfection. 

Like more sound doesnt mean its better and most times more sound translates to more noise, imagine 10 guitars playing whatever and however at the same time, and then compare it all to 1 fine-tuned guitar by masterpiece artist playing from his heart, a *sweetspot*

Keep your healthy mindset you have and rule your days with it  :Wink:  good job

About your height - dont get obsessed what others think and dont compare yourself to others, find perfection in yourself and learn to love yourself, girl.
Im from Ireland but that being said, you could go in to any direction on this planet and end up in a wrong group of people who look down on others by the superficial values and are judgemental, that's where self esteem comes in, and one really needs to find value in himself to understand there's nothing wrong with "you", just the weak mindset sometimes which is lead by the lack of determination and uncertainty, we all need to learn lots of things to become what we dream to be, what we desire to be, being certain and sharp on our life targets its hard to do, but once on the right track, we can be solid and sharp with everything just like a blade  :Smilie: 

Hope not sounding too "Kai Greene"

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> less is more = good approach, its equivalent to fine tuning whatever you do. Efficiency to the perfection. 
> 
> Like more sound doesnt mean its better and most times more sound translates to more noise, imagine 10 guitars playing whatever and however at the same time, and then compare it all to 1 fine-tuned guitar by masterpiece artist playing from his heart, a *sweetspot*
> 
> Keep your healthy mindset you have and rule your days with it  good job
> 
> About your height - dont get obsessed what others think and dont compare yourself to others, find perfection in yourself and learn to love yourself, girl.
> Im from Ireland but that being said, you could go in to any direction on this planet and end up in a wrong group of people who look down on others by the superficial values and are judgemental, that's where self esteem comes in, and one really needs to find value in himself to understand there's nothing wrong with "you", just the weak mindset sometimes which is lead by the lack of determination and uncertainty, we all need to learn lots of things to become what we dream to be, what we desire to be, being certain and sharp on our life targets its hard to do, but once on the right track, we can be solid and sharp with everything just like a blade 
> 
> Hope not sounding too "Kai Greene"


I absolutely love what you wrote. I am a pretty confidant person by nature. I own who I am and my 'height', my entire family is tall and I love it! I stand tall. 

I am Irish  :Smilie:  a Mackintosh actually. Don't know a lot about it, but my Grandma came from Ireland to America. Hear it's amazing over there.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 21*

HAPPY FRIDAY!

So excited it't Friday. I worked a 13.5 hour day yesterday staring at a computer and my eyes hurt by the end of the day. I do accounting so it's my brain hurt. 

I got up this morning though and made it to HIIT, I freaking love that class. My muscles were seizing up a little bit on me, I actually had to hit them a couple of times to get the cramping to release. It was nuts. I am planning on doing legs tonight, but it's supposed to be 91 and I may want to lay out in the sun before the rain comes in tomorrow  :Frown: . 

After HIIT this morning, I was DRIPPING sweat! It was crazy!

----------


## bullshark99

Dani,

You have a very pleasant/contagious aura to you, I say that in the most complimentary fasion possible. It is so refreshing being around, working with, having everyday contact with positive people like yourself, don't ever change. The alternative, negative, cynical people drain every ounce of energy from a person, just to show how miserable they are. Life is good, could always be much worse! Ok, enough of the "mello dramatics"

Good job on your efforts, its showing....I personally have no problem with moderate "drug use" for the sake of vanity, just remember especially as a female, when you discontinue the Var, most your hard work will disappear rather quickly. Im not trying to be one of those downer people, its just you made reference to another go around at the end of the summer, just keep your eye on the ball, these are hormones. I think you already said you did but ALWAYS get your gear tested, Var is VERY expensive if it is real, many times faked with other compounds. As a female you want to pay close attention so you don't live with regrets going forward. Keep up the great work and I appreciate th epositive influence you bring to the table!!

----------


## kelkel

> I am Irish  a Mackintosh actually.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Dani,
> 
> You have a very pleasant/contagious aura to you, I say that in the most complimentary fasion possible. It is so refreshing being around, working with, having everyday contact with positive people like yourself, don't ever change. The alternative, negative, cynical people drain every ounce of energy from a person, just to show how miserable they are. Life is good, could always be much worse! Ok, enough of the "mello dramatics"
> 
> Good job on your efforts, its showing....I personally have no problem with moderate "drug use" for the sake of vanity, just remember especially as a female, when you discontinue the Var, most your hard work will disappear rather quickly. Im not trying to be one of those downer people, its just you made reference to another go around at the end of the summer, just keep your eye on the ball, these are hormones. I think you already said you did but ALWAYS get your gear tested, Var is VERY expensive if it is real, many times faked with other compounds. As a female you want to pay close attention so you don't live with regrets going forward. Keep up the great work and I appreciate th epositive influence you bring to the table!!


Awe! That was the sweetest message! Thank you so much! I really do try to be happy no matter what life throws at me. My motto is a smile on my face always. I will keep in mind that the effects of var start to disappear. I do test the current one I am on and it's good. The new stuff coming in I will test as well. I do know it's expensive......Pretty pricey! 

Thanks again, I really APPRECIATE YOU taking the time to read and grasp my personality! 

I am off work early on this FRIDAY and off to lay in the 91 degree sun!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> 


Ha ha!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> So when I come off, should I cut the sweet potato out and just focus on proteins so I can cut this extra fluff. I like that word


You need carbs. Stay same diet. Drink plenty of water and the scale will fall. Prob 10 pounds +.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Dani. 

Would u mind sharing the recipe for the muffins. They looked delicious! I am presuming egg whites and spinach and ????

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Dani. 
> 
> Would u mind sharing the recipe for the muffins. They looked delicious! I am presuming egg whites and spinach and ????


Of course!!!

I take a container of egg whites (the tall one, or take 18 egg whites), mix that with a couple yolks or don't include if you don't want. I dice up spinach and onion and mix all together with the eggs and then scoop it into muffin tins and bake at 325 for 25 min. Remove and let cool then store them in tupperware and have ready for breakfast's. They are so good! Tasty good bites, I have added ground turkey in the past too! So good.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 22

Woke up this morning super tired from my week. Hit the gym with my lifting partner from work at 7 am and we did chest and decided to duck out early and hit a HIIT sculpt yoga class. She has never been and I wanted her to try one. Still got a great chest day in benched my highest which was 95lbs. It was fun! Tomorrow we are training legs and I am going to start training legs 2x a week again. I need too. I love pushing my legs and really want to see some serious changes in them. 

Took a couple photos today for comparison and I can see a difference in this. It's so hard to see it on my own body till someone points it out and takes a picture. So the top one is of me at beginning of var and the bottom is today. Sent them to my sister and she said I was looking manly, I LOVE THE LOOK. Also I don't look like this just standing around, although I would love that too! What do you all think? Am I really going to loose most of this when I come off var, even if I keep lifting?

Happy Saturday to you all!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You will keep the muscle as long as keep lifting. You will look more lean. 

Personally I love the look!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Thanks for the muffin recipe. I will make them next week  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You will keep the muscle as long as keep lifting. You will look more lean. 
> 
> Personally I love the look!!!


I couldn't agree more with you! I think it's so sexy on woman! I love it. I stare at woman that are ripped in awe. I admire it so much, it shows dedication and pride in ones body. 

Thanks for the compliments. I am noticing strength is fun for sure. I want to get my bench up, but I am not super comfy with the balance yet, one side of my body is for sure stronger than the other  :Frown:  so the bar teeters a little.

----------


## BG

Great wok. Keep it up and you will accomplish your goals. Keep constantly tweaking things.

----------


## Mr.BB

> I am noticing strength is fun for sure. I want to get my bench up, but I am not super comfy with the balance yet, one side of my body is for sure stronger than the other  so the bar teeters a little.


Thats normal for everyone, always small inbalances when pushing to failure. Implement some forced reps with your partner for strenght increase.
Focus on form.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Great wok. Keep it up and you will accomplish your goals. Keep constantly tweaking things.


Thank you so much!!! I am trying to change it up every time, thanks for the kind words!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Thats normal for everyone, always small inbalances when pushing to failure. Implement some forced reps with your partner for strenght increase.
> Focus on form.


Thanks for the advice! I for sure will have her spot me more to increase my strength. Form is so important, and I want to nail that down.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 23*

Just got home from 2 hours in the gym for leg day! I love leg day so much. I love trying to push my body more and more and changed it up a little this time. With each set I increased weights lowered reps and worked up to my my high at 3rd set and then worked my way back down the ladder to max reps on last set. I loved it, took longer but really felt the push. 

Here is my workout for the day. 

Squats
95lbs 14 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 135lbs 7 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps (up 20lbs on this from last week, went deeper too)
Front squats
65lbs 14 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 85lbs 7 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 65lbs 14 reps (up 10lbs I think)
Full Seated squats
3 sets of 10 65lbs
Squats
20 full range 75 lbs
Dead lift
95lbs 14 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 135lbs 7 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps (up 20lbs from last week)
Leg press
270lbs 14 reps, 320lbs 10 reps, 360lbs 8 reps, 430lbs 6 reps, 180lbs 10reps (up 20lbs, my knees were dying)
Reverse Hack 
90lbs 14 reps, 140lbs 10 reps, 180lbs 7 reps, 110lbs max reps (same except increased to 110 on my max rep set from 90lbs)
Side single leg press
70lbs 13 reps, 80lbs 10 reps, 90lbs 8 reps (started with 70lbs this time vs 50 last week)
Back Ext. 25 lb plate 2 sets of 14
Smith machine laying on back leg press
50lbs 15 reps, 90lbs 14 reps, 140lbs 10 reps
Hip Thrusts
3 sets of 14 with 50lbs
Booty cable single leg ankle pulls
Donkey kick - 2 sets of 15 50lbs
Side Leg Kick - 2 sets of 12 50lbs
then finished with abs.

Now to get salmon and food and meal prep for the week  :Smilie: 

I am a little worn out. Thinking of heading to yoga at noon to get a good deep stretch! I always love a good heated flow class on a rainy Sunday. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

----------


## Bio-Active

Great job! I am exhausted just reading your workout

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Great job! I am exhausted just reading your workout


Thanks man. It was a blast!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I AM BACK! 

Just got back from a Vinyasa Flow level 2 class and OMG it was exactly what I needed. So much strength in my poses and arm balances. What a good deep stretch in 100 degree room. I watched my shirt change from light gray to dark gray like hypercolor shirts from the 90's. 

Came home and did a few little poses to show you all what I get to do. I was able to hold these poses before, but now for much longer and deeper. It's so fun!

----------


## Bio-Active

Wow again I feel tired just looking at those pics

----------


## InternalFire

great work girl, beautiful progress, keep it going  :Wink:

----------


## BG

> Great job! I am exhausted just reading your workout


Agreed big work out !

----------


## BG

> *Day 23*
> 
> Just got home from 2 hours in the gym for leg day! I love leg day so much. I love trying to push my body more and more and changed it up a little this time. With each set I increased weights lowered reps and worked up to my my high at 3rd set and then worked my way back down the ladder to max reps on last set. I loved it, took longer but really felt the push. 
> 
> Here is my workout for the day. 
> 
> Squats
> 95lbs 14 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 135lbs 7 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps (up 20lbs on this from last week, went deeper too)
> Front squats
> ...


Ive been pyramiding up and down with my squats also. Well done some leg day !!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Day 23 Just got home from 2 hours in the gym for leg day! I love leg day so much. I love trying to push my body more and more and changed it up a little this time. With each set I increased weights lowered reps and worked up to my my high at 3rd set and then worked my way back down the ladder to max reps on last set. I loved it, took longer but really felt the push. Here is my workout for the day. Squats 95lbs 14 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 135lbs 7 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps (up 20lbs on this from last week, went deeper too) Front squats 65lbs 14 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 85lbs 7 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 65lbs 14 reps (up 10lbs I think) Full Seated squats 3 sets of 10 65lbs Squats 20 full range 75 lbs Dead lift 95lbs 14 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 135lbs 7 reps, 115lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps (up 20lbs from last week) Leg press 270lbs 14 reps, 320lbs 10 reps, 360lbs 8 reps, 430lbs 6 reps, 180lbs 10reps (up 20lbs, my knees were dying) Reverse Hack 90lbs 14 reps, 140lbs 10 reps, 180lbs 7 reps, 110lbs max reps (same except increased to 110 on my max rep set from 90lbs) Side single leg press 70lbs 13 reps, 80lbs 10 reps, 90lbs 8 reps (started with 70lbs this time vs 50 last week) Back Ext. 25 lb plate 2 sets of 14 Smith machine laying on back leg press 50lbs 15 reps, 90lbs 14 reps, 140lbs 10 reps Hip Thrusts 3 sets of 14 with 50lbs Booty cable single leg ankle pulls Donkey kick - 2 sets of 15 50lbs Side Leg Kick - 2 sets of 12 50lbs then finished with abs. Now to get salmon and food and meal prep for the week  I am a little worn out. Thinking of heading to yoga at noon to get a good deep stretch! I always love a good heated flow class on a rainy Sunday. Hope everyone is having a great day!


Awesome!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Ive been pyramiding up and down with my squats also. Well done some leg day !!


I freaking loved it! Pyramiding! I love that word. It worked wonders, maybe my ass will hurt tomorrow. My power lifting var friend thinks I just recover more fast then most cause I am rarely sore. I want to feel that muscle soreness though. Hoping this does the trick.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Awesome!!!




Thanks girly!!! I am really trying! I want to see some serious changes these last couple weeks! Make you all proud.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> great work girl, beautiful progress, keep it going


Awe thanks!!! I appreciate you!!

----------


## SlimmerMe

I'm impressed. A lot. Keep it up!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I'm impressed. A lot. Keep it up!


Thank you, that means a lot coming from you!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 24*

Didn't make the gym this morning. I was a little tired and decided to go back to sleep. Will get back and bi's in after work today. I am really excited to really push my body these next 3 weeks! I am going to eat right, push it in the gym, yoga and HIIT and get all my water in! I really want to see some great changes in my body! I am already planning my next cycle, ha ha! Mid summer. I leave for home soon so I don't want to be doing anything when I am there. I already have my sister and best friend mapped out on gym passes and workouts while I am there. Nothing is going to stop me. I am going to keep going and be rock hard. 

I can't wait to cut some of this bloat. I am most excited for that. AND lifting heavy! My knees are a little sore today from yesterday. Which tells me I really maybe need to do less weight on leg press, joints suck balls. 

Hope everyone is having a happy MONDAY!!!!

Wish I was snuggled in bed still  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Does anyone know anything about tumaric powder? I am always up for healthy changes. Adding it into my smoothies for inflammation.

----------


## Sfla80

> Does anyone know anything about tumaric powder? I am always up for healthy changes. Adding it into my smoothies for inflammation.


Cooking we use it for coloring agent mostly.

But a quick search I found this.

https://authoritynutrition.com/top-1...s-of-turmeric/

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Tastes like poop in my smoothie, but I am all about something helps my body recover. 

*TODAY is the first day that I am SORE from yesterday's legs and Vinyasa workout.*


I have been waiting for this. I am super aware of every muscle in my body right now. 

My training partner that I work with came in to work this morning and said "OMG Dani I am so SORE" I love that! I am so happy for her, she loves the push and the way it makes her feel too!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Purchase tumeric in pill form. No poop tasting smoothies!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 25*

Good morning all! The sun is shining here and I am loving it. 

Yesterday after work, I made it over to do back and bi's and did well. It was a fun lift session, I love having workout partners, but some days I love just being alone with my headphones in and just pushing weight. 

This morning I woke up way to early, due to my friend who is staying with me cats........she (friend) decided to order them collars with f'in bells on them and I kept getting woken up by this ding ding ding noise and thought I was dreaming till finally 3am when I realized what was going on, chased one through my house to remove the collar laid back down only to drift off to sleep and the other cat started itching her neck and DING DING DING, I was ready to kill the cat.....removed that collar and tried to fall back asleep but couldn't, so I went to the gym and did chest and tri's

Bench Press - 75lbs 14 reps, 85 lbs 10 reps, 95lbs (my high) 5 reps (no spotter), 85lbs 8 reps, 75lbs 12 reps (I really want to increase on this but just need a spotter so I can push my body) Way more stable on the bar though  :Smilie: 
Chest Fly - 90lbs 12 reps, 105lbs 10 reps, 130lbs 8 reps
Chest upward cable fly - don't know weight conversion, but up a plate and 3 sets increasing weight each set
Chest downward cable fly - don't know weight conversion, but up a plate and 3 sets increasing weight each set
Incline Chest Press - 45lb plates each side 13 reps, 55lb plates each side 10 reps, 70lb plates each side 8 reps
tricep kick backs - 20lb 14 reps, 25lbs 10 reps, 25lb 10 reps
Dips - between each set of kick backs
Skull crushers - 25lbs 2 sets 14 reps
Tricep Rope Cable - 70lbs 14 reps, 80lbs 10 reps, 90lbs 8 reps, 80lbs 10 reps, 70lbs 14 reps
Tricep Hammer machine -130lbs 14 reps, 155 10 reps
Decline Abs 3 sets of 14 holding a 25lb plate with chest press at end
V ups - 3 sets of 16

Than I called it a day! Felt good. Wish I lifted heavier on some, but my arms were a little sore from yesterday. I really want to do more on my chest, but I need a spotter, so this weekend I will get a friend to lift with me. 

Some fun pictures I took last night. I really want to get some pictures of my back that are good. I can see muscles popping out when I work out that I want to get on camera. My shoulders are getting bigger, yesterday was the first day I noticed them. I don't work them at all anymore, they get enough with everything else.

----------


## InternalFire

what a progress, very well Dani!

Re: turmeric, I use it on and off, its very strong for detox and anti-inflammatory but dont go overboard, try it and see how you do with it, If I take more than 2g for 5days in a row I get loose sh!ts, so I only take EOD with food, big meal.

For those amazing pics to come to life, I know how hard is to capture them, buy yourself tripod and film yourself, especially if it supports SLO-MO mode like 120 and more FPS, then play it on your computer and just pause/snip the screenshot on that special moment of perfect muscle contraction. Thats the only perfect way of doing I have thought of, yet to implement it myself.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I can't wait to cut down the fluff. I swear I feel all muscley just want it to show......more. I NEED food today. I can't explain how hungry I am today! Snacky, and I am never snacky.

----------


## InternalFire

"_snacky_", you've just made my day, now I can go to bed with smile brighter than the moon  :Big Grin:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> what a progress, very well Dani!
> 
> Re: turmeric, I use it on and off, its very strong for detox and anti-inflammatory but dont go overboard, try it and see how you do with it, If I take more than 2g for 5days in a row I get loose sh!ts, so I only take EOD with food, big meal.
> 
> For those amazing pics to come to life, I know how hard is to capture them, buy yourself tripod and film yourself, especially if it supports SLO-MO mode like 120 and more FPS, then play it on your computer and just pause/snip the screenshot on that special moment of perfect muscle contraction. Thats the only perfect way of doing I have thought of, yet to implement it myself.


YOU ARE SO SMART! Why didn't I think of that. I am so going to be in front of my mirror tonight ha ha!!!! You are such a good supporter of me during this journey! It's fun! Thanks for being here.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

You are going to absolutely love the results from this experience.....after it's over and water retention has cleared!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 26*

Morning all and happy hump day! Went to sculpt HIIT this morning and my quads were majorly seizing up. It was crazy! I actually had to punch my legs. Still got a killer workout though. Can't wait to get back in and do legs again in the gym. Thinking tomorrow morning will be my leg day! I am officially up 10lbs since I start var. Measurements are the mostly the same except 1.5 inches in chest which means my back is getting bigger and 1 inch in each bicep and .5 in each thigh. Hips are still a 38 which is good! 

Me after my class, crazy sweaty!!! I love the burn.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 27*

*QUESTIONS, Please read and give advice, totally welcoming it!*


Good morning all! Woke up this morning at 4am and got to the gym by 5 to get a good leg workout in. I just found out last night that I am going to get to go to Phoenix to watch my niece (my sister passed away and this is her only daughter) graduate high school, my entire family is flying in from all over to watch her graduate. I leave next Thursday, I wont be able to take my var while I am gone, should I use that as my finish date or will 4 days off be bad, then start back up again for 10 days before I leave for AK, next Thursday will be day 34. I didn't want to cut my cycle short  :Frown:  but this is so important to watch her walk and then head off to college. 

Since I have been bulking does anyone have any thoughts on how I can cut down some bloat over the next 7 days so I am a little less fluffy??? I would welcome any input, thought about a quick 7 day HCG just to crush some fat off really quick? I have done a few rounds in my past and it's worked wonders, just never with Var and I don't want to loose muscle. THOUGHTS????? 

My friend the lifter/var guy told me diuretics? I have never done those???

WORK OUT THIS MORNING!!!

Squats 
95lbs 14 reps, 105 10 reps, 125lbs 8 reps (highest), 105lbs 10reps, 95lbs 14 reps 
Front Squats
65lbs 14, 75lbs 10 reps, 85lbs 8 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 65lbs 14 reps
Full seated Squats
65lbs 14 reps, 75lbs 10 reps, 75lbs 10 reps
Deadlift
95lbs 14 reps, 105lbs 10 reps, 135lbs (highest weight) 7 reps, 105lbs 10 reps, 95lbs 14 reps 
Leg press
180lbs 14 reps, 270lbs 12 reps, 320lbs 10 reps, kept it light this round, my knees weren't ready for more weight. 
Reverse hack squat
90lbs 14 reps, 140lbs 12 reps, 180lbs 10 reps, 90lbs 14 reps
Side leg press
80lbs 14 reps, 100lbs 12 reps, 120lbs 10 reps
Hip thrusts
60lbs, 3 sets
Abs 25 lb plate
Single leg cable ankle pulls
3sets donkey and side
50lbs
Abs with 25lb plates

----------


## InternalFire

Im sorry to hear about your sister, may she live in your hearts and memories forever.

The last thing I wanna do is to give bad/wrong advice, but I would advice avoid diuretics at all costs. Go crazy girl and introduce yourself to KETO diet for these few days, low carb(under 25g a day) high protein & even higher fat, and see how you drop all that water/fat weight in days not weeks. Im talking from personal perspective. first time I tried it, I was still hitting my 2000+ kcal a day fats/proteins and sub25g carbs, and oh man I lost weigh, to a point I felt like I was dying, literally! Grasp this 7kg in 5 days of water/fat weight. from 79kg to 72kg. It only worked so well only for the first 1-2 times ,I feel body adopted and all other times I cut 1-2kg max in 5 days. Either I didnt have enough to loose or just got resistant to this diet somewhat. HCG , I cant advice on this, but diet plays biggest part in weight.

Take it simply like this, on keto you can eat lots of fats/oils/butter/seeds/nuts/cheese/bacon/beef/radish/fermented veggies, of course keep an eye on what you eat and what each product contains as in carbs, but why not give it a try, results are almost instant with this approach and thats the best I could come up with... or at least cut out as much of your carbs as possible and include longer cardio sessions by the end of the day. But whichever approach you wanna do plan it well and approach it with all your might so it has no other option but just to work out the best for you  :Wink: 

PS: Wish you great great time on your trip  :Wink: 

PSP: very good progress

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Sorry to learn of your sisters passing. 

I don't know that you will see the fabulous results on Keto unless u have done in the past. This is a potential as long as you accept that you may still be attending a bit fluffy. 

I have used prescription dietetics effectively to push off some water retention. I used them in specific and limited circumstances. I do not recommend this as a choice for you.

I have never used hcg so I can't advise on this alternative. 

To run 10 days before leaving for vacation after stopping for 11 is just putting your body through ups and downs and hormonal changes I would not put mine through. 

My recommendation is to attend important event bit fluffy OR try Keto without ending cycle and possibly attend a bit fluffy. Or end cycle now and start a proper 2nd cycle after vacation and time off to recover from this cycle. 

You have options.  :Smilie: 

Probably not what u were hoping for but my recommendations are based on family and your health first.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Sorry to learn of your sisters passing. 
> 
> I don't know that you will see the fabulous results on Keto unless u have done in the past. This is a potential as long as you accept that you may still be attending a bit fluffy. 
> 
> I have used prescription dietetics effectively to push off some water retention. I used them in specific and limited circumstances. I do not recommend this as a choice for you.
> 
> I have never used hcg so I can't advise on this alternative. 
> 
> To run 10 days before leaving for vacation after stopping for 11 is just putting your body through ups and downs and hormonal changes I would not put mine through. 
> ...


I know this sounds crazy, and you can totally laugh at me, but I would totally continue my cycle while gone to AZ so I can finish my 6 weeks, but I was scared of traveling with Var, any thoughts on this????? It's illegal and what if I got caught? Am I being crazy?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I know this sounds crazy, and you can totally laugh at me, but I would totally continue my cycle while gone to AZ so I can finish my 6 weeks, but I was scared of traveling with Var, any thoughts on this????? It's illegal and what if I got caught? Am I being crazy?


I don't travel with gear. It gets shipped to my destination. Send it next day delivery the day before I leave. It arrives in the late afternoon to the hotel....perfection  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

And I completely understand - I felt awesome on cycle!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## saymass003

I have traveled with it several times. I just put it in my pill case with my other vitamins and I have never had a problem. I have even flown international with them without any problems.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 28*

Still trying to figure out what I want to do for AZ, I will only be there for 3 full days, so ONLY 3 days without var, so if that's the break then can I start back up again for 10 days? Is that okay?

Did HIIT this morning. It was fun. My legs were seizing again after doing legs yesterday. It was awesome. My Mom get's here today, but may try to swing a back and bi's......I love working my back so much! One of my favorites and LEGS. Love those babies. 

I am so glad it's FRIDAY!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Sorry to learn of your sisters passing. 
> 
> I don't know that you will see the fabulous results on Keto unless u have done in the past. This is a potential as long as you accept that you may still be attending a bit fluffy. 
> 
> I have used prescription dietetics effectively to push off some water retention. I used them in specific and limited circumstances. I do not recommend this as a choice for you.
> 
> I have never used hcg so I can't advise on this alternative. 
> 
> To run 10 days before leaving for vacation after stopping for 11 is just putting your body through ups and downs and hormonal changes I would not put mine through. 
> ...


I would only be stopping for 3 days while in AZ, then back home for 11 days. So can I just take a 3 day break and start back right when I get home and finish out my cycle of 6 weeks? Or is that stupid?

Thanks for all your advice. I really appreciate it.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I would only be stopping for 3 days while in AZ, then back home for 11 days. So can I just take a 3 day break and start back right when I get home and finish out my cycle of 6 weeks? Or is that stupid? Thanks for all your advice. I really appreciate it.


Take 3 day break and restart. That's what I would do.  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 31*

Good morning all, sorry I was MIA over the weekend. I was busy with my Mom getting here and working out. Saturday I did an incredible back workout. It was amazing. I really pushed it on back and bi's. I ended up having a lazy day at home after that. Thank goodness. I needed it. Even took a nap. WHOO HOO me! Sunday I did legs in the morning and really pushed it there as well. I did hold off on leg press with heavy weights. I chose to honor my knee instead of being crazy. I did some workouts with lighter weights, but more reps to change it up a little. Then I went to noon Vinyasa Level 2 yoga, which was awesome. I was so sore, but walked out of there literally dripping. 

Woke up a little late this morning, but still made it to the gym for chest and tri's and did a good workout. I love that I feel so strong. I went out with a guy last night and he commented on how great my arms looked and how in shape I was. That made me smile big time. I am really working it and trying so hard. 

So I had decided last week to do a quick little 'test' cycle of running HCG with Var, so I am still eating calories to feed my muscles, but getting them from lean meats and veggies and protein powder and bars, when I lift. I have done rounds of HCG in the past to cut fat, I have always kept my muscles as long as I keep working out. I have already in 3 days dropped 5.2lbs. I am just doing it till I leave for AZ, so I can cut. I do love HCG, I know that there are members here that think it doesn't work, but I have run many rounds with working out and I believe for my body that it works, it attacks those stubborn fat places.....I don't eat their diet though except the white fish. I keep my calories higher. 

So my mom said I can pack all my pills in one of those travel cases and the airlines never ask, anyone have any insight on this? I have to take so many pills so what's one more little white one?

Is it worth it?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Interested in your hcg secret please.  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Interested in your hcg secret please.


What would you like to know gorgeous??

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 32[/B]

GOOD MORNING ALL!!! I am so ready for a little quick vacation of sun! I leave on Thursday  :Smilie:  

I did a great back & bi's this morning. It was so fun!!! I am really pushing it. I am bummed that while in AZ I won't be able to lift, so i am pushing it this week. Hopefully I don't lose too much from taking off 4 days, but I am going to enjoy my trip in the sun with family. 

Some updated pictures for you all. My shoulders are popping. My roomie said that I was starting to look a little manly, I said THANK YOU!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*FUNNIEST SHIT BY FAR* So true about me!!!

17 Things You Should Know Before You Date An Athletic Girl

1. If there’s a class, practice, or training session happening the next morning, you can bet she will either call it an early night and go home (without you) — lest she wake up at 5 am, scramble over you in the dark to get her workout clothes on, and make absolutely zero apologies about being up so early and interrupting your sleep.

2. She’s going to want to eat. A lot.

3. But no, it’s not nice or fair game for you to make jokes or any backhanded judgment about how much she eats.

4. And while yes, she’ll want to house burgers every now and again, chances are she’s going to want to fuel her body right for her workouts. (She’ll just get fries and a salad.)

5. She’s not keeping in shape for your benefit. She does it for herself, you’re just lucky to reap the side effects.

6. Don’t ever tell her you like girls “without too many muscles.” Go find another girl if that’s what you’re into.

7. Just because she runs around in sweats and spandex all the time doesn’t mean she doesn’t like an excuse to get dressed up every once in a while.

8. Just because you’re naturally faster or can put in more reps than her doesn’t mean she’s less athletic, or she needs to do what you do.

9. In fact, sometimes you might even think her workout is — yes, really — hard. Even if it doesn’t look like it at first. Even (and especially) yoga.

10. All those technologically advanced fabrics that wick sweat? They also let her know when you’re staring at her butt. She will know. Every time.

11. Her teammates or friends at the gym or in class are going to be some of her closest confidantes. If they don’t like you, you’re in real big trouble.

12. Chances she’s wearing a sports bra at any given point of time are high. (It’s just easier, really.)

13. If she’s frustrated or upset about anything, let her go work it out. (Especially if her mood is because of something you might have done.)

14. There’s going to be a dance involved when she puts on a pair of jeans. There may or may not be casualties. But don’t you dare judge how she gets pants on her body.

15. She is among the least likely to ever interrupt you when you want to watch a sports game. Don’t interrupt her when she’s watching one, either (especially if it’s a sport she plays).

16. Her sneaker obsession is going to be impressive, but that doesn’t mean she’s not going to love heels. Don’t come between a woman and her shoes ever, but especially with an athletic girl. Let her have both.

17. If you can give a quality massage, you, my friend. You are in for life.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I am totally going to load some pictures, don't be annoyed, but I had my lifting friend take some and I think they are cool......I really love my back. I can see the 1.5 inches it's grown. We took a video and I snapped shotted it, but watching video is awesome.....i have muscles popping up in area's I didn't know you could get them. I LOVE IT!!!! I wish the pictures did it as much justice as I THINK it looks.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Attachment 163598

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> What would you like to know gorgeous??


Protocol please  :Big Grin:  

Dosage, when, duration. Any other pertinent details like diet modifications. Injection? Subq or IM? 

I am always interested in cutting!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Looking awesome!!! Enjoy your mini getaway!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Protocol please  
> 
> Dosage, when, duration. Any other pertinent details like diet modifications. Injection? Subq or IM? 
> 
> I am always interested in cutting!!!!


Was down 1 lb this morning, that makes 6.2 in 5 days. 

So I order my HCG online (how can I send this to you) been with same company for 4 years. I order 3 vials of 2000iu's each and mix 1 vial at a time, 3ml in sterile bottle, 1ml in HCG vial, then draw out the 1ml and put in with the 3ml in the sterile vial making 4ml total. I take .25 a day and one vial should last 13-14 days. On day 1&2 you eat more fat condensed foods so the HCG knows what to look for and how to target that fat more. You may gain a lb or so (I didn't this round) then on day 3 which in HCG terms is P2 (protocol) you limit all fats, sugars anything bad.......I go lower calories on my none lift days. THE NORMAL PROTOCOL wants you eating 500-700 calories of lean meats, white fish and cucumbers, broccoli or peppers. I lifted yesterday so I ate my normal protein shake in the morning, 2 quest bars, 3.5 oz halibut with 1/2 cucumber for one meal, same for the next meal and last night I was hungry so I ate 5 hamburger patties (yes 5 WHOLE ones). I was still down another lb this morning. My body is leaning. I can see my abs poking through. You continue this as long as you need to cut. A normal round typically I do is 21 days. They say not to go less than usually, but on this little mini round I am doing 6 days. It works. Lifters modify WAY off the standard protocol, but I still eat fat the first 2 days and stay TOWARDS their diet on the others days, I just eat more calories to FEED my muscles. It's really great. AND drink lots of water!!!! Any questions, I am a guru on HCG. I love it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 33*

Missed the gym this morning. SAD FACE. My niece over slept and I had to pick her up and get her and my mom to the airport. CRAZY. I was really tired though and am still. So I am glad I kind of took a break, but I won't get a lift in till Monday. BOO. I haven't taken off more than 1-2 days a week since I started this fun ass journey, that's 5 days. BOO, I will however get a lot of hikes in and fun times with the family. Well maybe I will get a lift session in when I get off work today for a little bit. Decided to not work legs though, my legs get really swollen after I workout and since I only packed little shorts and swimsuits I need to make sure my shorts fit........ha ha.

Can't wait to get back and lift. I am so glad I have my other trip planned out with the gym each day. 

Posting a couple body shots for you all. My lower half is always my trouble area and can't wait till it looks so much better. Taken last night trying on

----------


## InternalFire

looking good girl, very well!

----------


## < <Samson> >

AZ you say?!

Flying with meds is just fine IMO. But, I won't fly with injectables. . . Last time I just loaded up a pill bottle with my name with other pills than what we're supposed to b in there.

----------


## Proximal

Saw your posts on InsaneMuscle's log, thought I'd check out your log - hope you don't mind. Nice dedication & progress, way to go!

Also loved your post/list of dating an athletic girl. My wife of 30 years was a water- polo player. Your post brought back good/funny memories and gave me a good laugh. 

Once again nice work!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 39*

Good morning all! I am back from AZ. Was a great little trip, did so many things in 4 days. Only got one workout in and it was shitty cause the gym didn't have a lot of equipment. I am not too worried about it. I am back and back on the horse again. I did wake up this morning with a cold, boo. I am sure from the plane. Did make it to the gym this morning for back and bi's. It was rough after taking 5 days off. I pushed through though anyway!!! I am excited to read up on everyone's progress.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> AZ you say?!
> 
> Flying with meds is just fine IMO. But, I won't fly with injectables. . . Last time I just loaded up a pill bottle with my name with other pills than what we're supposed to b in there.


Yes, I was in Mesa. Was a great trip. Did a few little hikes. I lived in AZ 5 years ago so it was nice to get back there. I did travel with them and they were fine!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Saw your posts on InsaneMuscle's log, thought I'd check out your log - hope you don't mind. Nice dedication & progress, way to go!
> 
> Also loved your post/list of dating an athletic girl. My wife of 30 years was a water- polo player. Your post brought back good/funny memories and gave me a good laugh. 
> 
> Once again nice work!


Awe thanks for stopping by. I am trying here and am loving the results I have seen. 

Glad my post brought back some good memories. Dating athletic woman is a challenge for men that don't understand the determination and passion that we get when we are into athletics. I love it. Thanks for the compliments. I am going to keep bringing it  :Smilie:

----------


## Mr.BB

> Dating athletic woman is a challenge for men that don't understand the determination and passion that we get when we are into athletics.


Think most here have problems with the inverse situation, wifes/gfs complaining of the time we spend at gym  :Chairshot: 

Another of this issues but steroid related is the increased libido we face during cycle and how wifes/gfs cope with it  :Aajack:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Think most here have problems with the inverse situation, wifes/gfs complaining of the time we spend at gym 
> 
> Another of this issues but steroid related is the increased libido we face during cycle and how wifes/gfs cope with it


Athletic people should date athletic people so they understand when I say I need to go to bed and rise at 4:45 to lift. I love dating men that are understanding. I am already over the top libido, so any man I date has to deal with it then so on Var, they are really going to love me  :Smilie: 

Hope your wife/gf is amazing for you!!!!

----------


## Mr.BB

> Hope your wife/gf is amazing for you!!!!


She is  :Smilie: 

I luv her very much

----------


## InternalFire

Wsup girl, is all going wonderfully great with you? Been keeping an eye out, but see nothing new being posted, just thought I will poke you  :Stickpoke:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 41*

Sorry guys I have been MIA, I got hit with a really bad cold. Only worked out 2x sine I have been back. Actually had to miss work yesterday and that NEVER happens. I did make it to Sculpt yesterday morning, thinking I would be okay and I was dying 1/2 way through it. That's when I knew I had a cold. 

Weight is still doing good. running HCG and Var till I leave next week and staying low. I am training tonight, muster through a lift session. Need it. I miss you guys!!! I am back NOW though.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Wsup girl, is all going wonderfully great with you? Been keeping an eye out, but see nothing new being posted, just thought I will poke you


Sorry friend! I got sicky poo.....wasn't fun at all. Still fighting it off, but feel so much better now  :Smilie:  Miss catching up with you daily!!

----------


## InternalFire

you'll get well in no time, just look at your attitude, sickness should run away screaming by now, go hit that cardio and burn it out, I found works real well when Im sick, break it trough  :Wink:  works just like sauna

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 42*

GOOD MORNING AND HAPPY FRIDAY!

I am so excited it's Friday! We are having 100 degree temps here this weekend and I am so excited. 

Today is the first morning I felt well enough to get up and I hit a HIIT training class and was able to give about 80% which is good. Lifting Saturday and Sunday so i am going to push it. Will still get 5 workouts in this week, not as much lifting as I wanted, but that's okay, I was sicky. 

Was down another lb this morning from training. I love leaning out. BF was 19% when I tested last time at the gym. Feel pretty good. I am excited to take a break during my vacation, then I will be off var for 4 weeks and start a new cycle when back and ready to hit it hard. I love it. It's so fun. My goal with next round will be drop to 17% BF and really dedicate my arse to it........

Hope everyone is doing great!

Dani

----------


## InternalFire

I will sound like a broken tape if I offer you to do a 4 week strict KETO run during your break from var, so I say : 

DONT TRY KETO BECAUSE IT WILL RESULT IN MORE THAN 2% FAT LOSS AND YOU WILL SCREW UP FOR YOUR NEXT PLANNED CYCLE SINCE YOU'RE NO LONGER A 19% BF BUT BELLOW 17% BF BY THE TIME YOU START IT!!! *SO BEWARE!*

Get it?  :Big Grin:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I will sound like a broken tape if I offer you to do a 4 week strict KETO run during your break from var, so I say : DONT TRY KETO BECAUSE IT WILL RESULT IN MORE THAN 2% FAT LOSS AND YOU WILL SCREW UP FOR YOUR NEXT PLANNED CYCLE SINCE YOU'RE NO LONGER A 19% BF BUT BELLOW 17% BF BY THE TIME YOU START IT!!! SO BEWARE! Get it?


Interesting comment. My interpretation is Keto only for fatties ??

----------


## InternalFire

No, I think you took it the wrong way, its for accelerated fat loss and much more, its just a tool to get to where one wants, what one does with the diet its on him/her. I found it beneficial not only because I was looking to shed some fat of my stubborn-to-burn areas, but in pursuit of better well being/food digestion/well-being optimisation and something that would save my time as while doing IF, and I liked it alot, worked for me, never tried before - never knew. One who tries it for the first time results are usually dramatic, but it may be just me, I somehow either lost all the fat that I could/should or I just got more immune second and third time while one it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 45*

Officially ended my Var cycle yesterday. I made it 6 weeks, I leave for back home on Thursday! Have all my gym lift sessions planned out when I get there. So excited for that. Set a schedule and a plan and stick to it, NO EXCUSES even when on vacation. 

Felt so good this morning. Was so off kilter from getting sick last week. I did Vinyasa Saturday which was an accelerated class and it was tough. Loved it. Hit chest and tri's this morning at the gym and was a little lower on weights, but I killed it. I LOVE PUSHING MY BODY! I only think strength was down due to me not lifting chest in a week. Lifting really keeps me centered and at peace inside me. Does it calm anyone else like that? 

I am already planning legs tomorrow morning and can't wait to get into the gym. My knees are a little shaken from a tough class this weekend. So have decided not to go as heavy with weights, I am just going to push it with more reps and still lift heavy, but I don't need to do 430 anymore. I want to protect my knees. 

YOU ALL ARE THE BEST!!!! I am going to keep posting all the time here with updates and then keep this going for my next cycle in 4 weeks. I can't imagine not having you all motivating me and being here and visa versa!!!

Taking measurements and pictures tomorrow so will be posting!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 46*


Killed BACK AND BI'S this morning. WOW. I freaking love it. My gym time is MY TIME. I just bring any issues into the gym and I pound it out. Leave it there with my sweat! I haven't noticed too much of a decrease in strength yet. When will that take effect?

Here is a picture I took this morning........just chilling at the gym.....I am freaking how I feel. LOVE every moment of this journey! REALLY need my ass to pop more!!!! I am going to squat the shit out of it when I am gone for 10 days......Really push myself in the gym.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Yes, I was in Mesa. Was a great trip. Did a few little hikes. I lived in AZ 5 years ago so it was nice to get back there. I did travel with them and they were fine!




Cycle, over?! What - LoL


I'm right between the Mesa Chandler border. . . . . Shit, just came back in from LA & damn did I get home sick - That's new for me

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Cycle, over?! What - LoL
> 
> 
> I'm right between the Mesa Chandler border. . . . . Shit, just came back in from LA & damn did I get home sick - That's new for me


I did 6 weeks on. I am leaving for Alaska for 11 days, so I needed a break from it. I love Mesa, thats where I lived forever!!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> I did 6 weeks on. I am leaving for Alaska for 11 days, so I needed a break from it. I love Mesa, thats where I lived forever!!!


Alaska?! Whoa - that's a change of scenery from AZ(not that I have ever been to Alaska)

Mesa is nice, depending on the part - I somehow doubt that you are referring to Country Club & Southern - LoL

I been out here for 20 years now, anywhere from the West Side of Phx to Casa Grande. . . It sure, changed a bit over time.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 47*

I am running around like a chicken with it's head cut off. Trying to bust ass through work in preparation for being gone for 11 days. 

Did HIIT this morning and it was killer Lifting legs today after work. Cna't wait. Updated picture]

Can't wait till I get on vacation and can actually really workout daily and write in!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

look at those bis! and that wonderful smile ...  :Smilie: 

you do great girl!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

:Dancing Banana:

----------


## Sfla80

Akd.

Any side affects you could warn a first time female?

Wife is preparing to take her first run.

How was this experience for u

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Akd.
> 
> Any side affects you could warn a first time female?
> 
> Wife is preparing to take her first run.
> 
> How was this experience for u


My experience was incredible. I heard of crazy sides and I didn't have ANY AT ALL. I felt great my whole round and was taking 12.5 mg a day split into 2 doses. I absolutely have NOTHING negative to say about my first cycle at all. If someone is truly on point with food and fitness it will work wonders. I CANNOT wait to get back on a cycle when I get back and will take what I learned from this cycle and really push it more. How is your wife food wise and athletic wise?

Thanks for coming by, I love supporters and if I can help someone else get great results too I will do whatever I can!

----------


## Sfla80

> My experience was incredible. I heard of crazy sides and I didn't have ANY AT ALL. I felt great my whole round and was taking 12.5 mg a day split into 2 doses. I absolutely have NOTHING negative to say about my first cycle at all. If someone is truly on point with food and fitness it will work wonders. I CANNOT wait to get back on a cycle when I get back and will take what I learned from this cycle and really push it more. How is your wife food wise and athletic wise?
> 
> Thanks for coming by, I love supporters and if I can help someone else get great results too I will do whatever I can!


I've been reading most of your log the whole time. Very detailed which is amazing to have for other females to see others experience. 

My wife before the baby was very fit and diet (if we did it together) was very good. We do have our date nights. But other then that pretty soild. 

We have talked about her cycling . And agreed on a goal to get her to before starting it. So I'm just making I have all the knowledge I can get before we start.

Told her to sign up but she wont. Lol

Thank you very much for responding and amazing job. And congrats on a successful first cycle.

----------


## InternalFire

Its not the case anymore I guess since I just messed it up by posting this here, but it was a second ago  :Big Grin: 

numerology is screwing with my eyes lately. time like 11:11 12:12 02:02 etc and now caught this ^

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hey guys!! I am here!! Just was out of range for 5 days and now only have my cell phone to update. Still lifting while on vacation. Having a blast. Really want to post pictures from cell phone. Does anyone know how too? 

I miss our daily chats! Will be back to home in 5 days and will get right back to posting and reading daily!!! 

Big hugs to all of you!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Its not the case anymore I guess since I just messed it up by posting this here, but it was a second ago 
> 
> numerology is screwing with my eyes lately. time like 11:11 12:12 02:02 etc and now caught this ^


Super into numbers!!! You and I started around the same time and I love that we have been on this journey together  :Smilie: . Let's keep it going  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

Hey girl, internet missed you, and so did we! Well I did  :Smilie:  glad to hear you enjoy your time! Keep the pedal to the metal girl keep grinding  :Wink:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

FINALLY I am BACK!

Missed the gym this morning, but I will get in after work today. Needed to catch up on sleep and in my own bed finally. Being gone for 11 days is not easy.

Update though: worked out 90% of the time I was gone, no cardio, but great lift sessions. Can't wait to get back into my gym though. Miss my lifting friends. Diet was good as well. 

Ready to get back on another Var cycle. Actually can't wait. I figured 4 weeks off would be good, does anyone else have advice on this? 

Here is a couple photo's I snapped during a lift session while I was away. I couldn't believe how I looked when I saw 

I feel like I look so much bigger here, but my waist is still a 27.5 and hips a 38, it's so crazy how muscle changes your body.

When I am standing normal, I don't look like this, BUT I wouldn't mind if I did either. I think muscle is SO SEXY!!!

I am really happy with my work so far. Really need my lower body to respond. I have decided though while away to lift not as heavy on my lower half to honor my knee. I don't want to do too much damage to my knees just to lift really heavy. I will still push my body, but not to where my knees are achy. I would rather save them. 

BIG HUGS to you all! So happy I am back!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I've been reading most of your log the whole time. Very detailed which is amazing to have for other females to see others experience. 
> 
> My wife before the baby was very fit and diet (if we did it together) was very good. We do have our date nights. But other then that pretty soild. 
> 
> We have talked about her cycling . And agreed on a goal to get her to before starting it. So I'm just making I have all the knowledge I can get before we start.
> 
> Told her to sign up but she wont. Lol
> 
> Thank you very much for responding and amazing job. And congrats on a successful first cycle.


So happy that you have been following along. I really appreciate it. Reading the ladies logs on here is what helped me too! I am glad I can be informative and hopefully helpful. Have your wife ask any questions, she would like. I am in no way a novice, but I will give any advice I can. 

When is she looking to start? I love it. It's like a really cool science experiment.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hey girl, internet missed you, and so did we! Well I did  glad to hear you enjoy your time! Keep the pedal to the metal girl keep grinding



I MISSED you too!!! Can't wait to catch up on your log. Going to read right now!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I also got into contact with a nutritionist that trains competitors and am looking forward to hopefully starting to discuss full food with them. I really want to get a handle on diet. I feel like on my next round, I want to have a better grasp on bulking/cutting. I know I eat super clean as it is, but I really want to know if I am eating enough and how to cut properly. So I will know more when I discuss that with them.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I also got into contact with a nutritionist that trains competitors and am looking forward to hopefully starting to discuss full food with them. I really want to get a handle on diet. I feel like on my next round, I want to have a better grasp on bulking/cutting. I know I eat super clean as it is, but I really want to know if I am eating enough and how to cut properly. So I will know more when I discuss that with them.


Diet is soooo important. It be interesting to discover the nutritionist take on cutting and bulky. Some contest prep endorse severe diet restrictions which can lead to severe rebound. And what secrets to eliminate the plateaus. 

Our body types impact the amount of change. I work my legs but probably don't need to as much as someone who might carry more weight distribution more to lower torso and legs. 

Honor thy knee! By training differently. Maybe lower body split workouts....I train what I like to train not necessarily what I NEED to train. 

I am thrilled you had a great first experience! Look awesome!!!

----------


## megang

> Diet is soooo important. It be interesting to discover the nutritionist take on cutting and bulky. Some contest prep endorse severe diet restrictions which can lead to severe rebound. And what secrets to eliminate the plateaus.
> 
> Our body types impact the amount of change. I work my legs but probably don't need to as much as someone who might carry more weight distribution more to lower torso and legs.
> 
> Honor thy knee! By training differently. Maybe lower body split workouts....I train what I like to train not necessarily what I NEED to train.
> 
> I am thrilled you had a great first experience! Look awesome!!!


Diet is definitely key as if done correctly you can actually limit cardio. The issues with rebound is when you don't have a game plan to reverse diet top slowly add calories while lowering the amount of cardio

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Good morning! 

I have only worked out 2x this week so far, but have planned Friday - Sunday for great lift sessions. I can't seem to bounce back from my vacation. It's harder than I thought. I am so sleepy, but yet not sleeping and it's a struggle. I just need to have the weekend to get caught up on sleep and getting back into my normal routine. Food is still good. 

Just wanted to check in. I am glad I ended my cycle for my trips, I couldn't imagine having to be on a cycle and going through these adjustments back to life. 

Hope everyone is having a great day! Can't wait till tomorrow so I can get off work and just be........

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Some gals report feeling down when come off cycle...the euphoria of beast mode in the gym. I never used PCT but some consider it necessary.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Some gals report feeling down when come off cycle...the euphoria of beast mode in the gym. I never used PCT but some consider it necessary.


Dang i never thought about that. I bet you anything that is it. It's been hard to get myself to not be so tired, but I am feeling better today, a little tired. I thought it was all vacation, it totally could be from completing my first cycle. Thanks for that info! Makes me feel better. The last time I felt that tired was when i was pregnant.........was worried for a second.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

good morning all! 

Did HIIT this morning and held 8lb weights the entire class, which isn't always easy, by the end my shoulders were so exhausted, could barely do last round of burpees. It was crazy. Have a couple lift sessions planned for this weekend and some yoga flows, can't wait. Next week i am back in the gym lifting. can't wait to be rested and come back fighting strong!!!! 

How is everyone today?

Happy FRIDAY!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Happy Tuesday!!

Back in the gym this morning for a chest and tri's session and killed some abs. Felt so good to be back to my normal UN tired self and really push it this morning. I am back and it feels so good. Trained with my niece this morning. She is here for the summer and really wants to get some muscle and build some healthy lifestyle changes, so I am excited to help her. I started around her age and it's put me into living a pretty athletic life for almost 20 years. Did some pictures this morning. Have noticed I am not as strong as when i was on Var, but I can still lift heavy, I am going to start up again mid July for round 2 and really push my body. I am proud of the muscle I am holding on too and thank it's still looking good. Took some pictures just now. I am going to just keep plugging away till I start again! Miss you guys, missed my gym buddies! I love being back in my home gym!!!

----------


## InternalFire

woop woop, hows the day going girl?  :Smilie:  all well with you?  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> woop woop, hows the day going girl?  all well with you?


Hey you!!! I am really thinking about starting my next cycle today! I really want to hit it hard and go for it. Diet has been good, gym time a little less, but I am seeing my dr. today to get my thyroid levels checked again (I have been pretty tired since back from Alaska), been hard for me. I am usually go go go energizer bunny type. It's hard when I am tired. I love the way I feel on cycle and know what mistakes I made last time so I am ready to hit it hard. What are your thoughts?

----------


## megang

> Hey you!!! I am really thinking about starting my next cycle today! I really want to hit it hard and go for it. Diet has been good, gym time a little less, but I am seeing my dr. today to get my thyroid levels checked again (I have been pretty tired since back from Alaska), been hard for me. I am usually go go go energizer bunny type. It's hard when I am tired. I love the way I feel on cycle and know what mistakes I made last time so I am ready to hit it hard. What are your thoughts?


I would find a good supplement to help restore your adrenal glands, if you use a lot of pre workouts and caffeine your adrenal glands can get taxed and not work efficiently

----------


## saymass003

> Hey you!!! I am really thinking about starting my next cycle today! I really want to hit it hard and go for it. Diet has been good, gym time a little less, but I am seeing my dr. today to get my thyroid levels checked again (I have been pretty tired since back from Alaska), been hard for me. I am usually go go go energizer bunny type. It's hard when I am tired. I love the way I feel on cycle and know what mistakes I made last time so I am ready to hit it hard. What are your thoughts?


Being tired when you come off a cycle is normal. You will return to normal in a few weeks. I'm not sure how long you have been off cycle, but if I remember right you ran a short (6 weeks) cycle. If that's the case then you would be fine to jump back on. Most people follow a time on equals time off rule, although I don't (I'm a rebel though). I start my cycle on Monday after the longest 9 week break ever!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I would find a good supplement to help restore your adrenal glands, if you use a lot of pre workouts and caffeine your adrenal glands can get taxed and not work efficiently


I am on adrenal meds now, got diagnosed a year ago with adrenal fatigue (I wasn't even registering on the chart), I have a dr. appt tonight to go over my new labs for Adrenals and Thyroid and will adjust accordingly, I had to supplement caffeine to wake me up, but like my dr. said it's actually reversing them even more. I love that you said that. I am weening myself off of caffeine as we speak. It's really hard.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Being tired when you come off a cycle is normal. You will return to normal in a few weeks. I'm not sure how long you have been off cycle, but if I remember right you ran a short (6 weeks) cycle. If that's the case then you would be fine to jump back on. Most people follow a time on equals time off rule, although I don't (I'm a rebel though). I start my cycle on Monday after the longest 9 week break ever!


it's been 4 weeks. What do you think of that? I am ready to start back up. I was going to take 6 weeks off and will if needed to be, I am really open to suggestions. Please advise what you think I should do.

----------


## bullshark99

You were on what I would consider a very light cycle, don't really see the harm in jumping back on. I would caution you as I did a month ago, don't let a "little" turn into a "little more" and on and on......
Just my opinion and this is not directed at you personally but most of your cycle was probably placebo effect. Reason I say that is it was very light, true Anavar is mild mostly for cutting not bulk and being female its that much more difficult to build mass. If it helps with your training, motivation and dedication then great, just keep it real.
Be well Dani, good luck.

----------


## TheTaxMan

Of course a longer wait/time off is better

I think you would be fine hopping back on, however, more time off would be more sensible, even if it jusr another 2-4 weeks

Keep training hard for a few more weeks then reward yourself with another cycle?

I know its easier said than done but thats probably going to be the best advice rather than saying just go for it

Looking great in the last pics by the way, very lean well done

----------


## saymass003

> it's been 4 weeks. What do you think of that? I am ready to start back up. I was going to take 6 weeks off and will if needed to be, I am really open to suggestions. Please advise what you think I should do.


Your cycle was very mild and short. I think you could jump back on with no problems. I will say that it is very easy to become addicted to the gains you get from cycling. When i first started I thought I would only do 1, maybe 2 cycles... I lost count of how many I have done. Just keep your eye out for sides and you will be fine. The only neagtive side I have experienced is acne which I controll with Retin-A. The other side I have encountered has been rather enjoyable.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Of course a longer wait/time off is better
> 
> I think you would be fine hopping back on, however, more time off would be more sensible, even if it jusr another 2-4 weeks
> 
> Keep training hard for a few more weeks then reward yourself with another cycle?
> 
> I know its easier said than done but thats probably going to be the best advice rather than saying just go for it
> 
> Looking great in the last pics by the way, very lean well done


I really like the way you think! Maybe that's the best way! I am going to see how my labs are tonight and if I have to do medication adjustment for T3/T4 then I will for sure wait. I need to make sure I am not doing too much at one time. 

Thanks for the compliment! Mean's a lot! Trying hard! I do love Var though.....

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You were on what I would consider a very light cycle, don't really see the harm in jumping back on. I would caution you as I did a month ago, don't let a "little" turn into a "little more" and on and on......
> Just my opinion and this is not directed at you personally but most of your cycle was probably placebo effect. Reason I say that is it was very light, true Anavar is mild mostly for cutting not bulk and being female its that much more difficult to build mass. If it helps with your training, motivation and dedication then great, just keep it real.
> Be well Dani, good luck.


I don't feel like I put on a lot of mass, I totally agree putting on mass for woman is hard and I am not willing to go deep into other roids to try it out, I don't' want to risk other sides  :Smilie:  I feel pretty lucky to have found var, light and easy and no sides (knock on wood), I did enjoy the structure it gave me. I like structure. I think I have more of a handle on the food part. I was trying to add a lot of complex carbs and I don't know if my body likes TOO much of them. I really respond to meat and veggies. 

Thank you for writing in, I appreciate your words and your thoughts on this. Means a lot.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Your cycle was very mild and short. I think you could jump back on with no problems. I will say that it is very easy to become addicted to the gains you get from cycling. When i first started I thought I would only do 1, maybe 2 cycles... I lost count of how many I have done. Just keep your eye out for sides and you will be fine. The only neagtive side I have experienced is acne which I controll with Retin-A. The other side I have encountered has been rather enjoyable.


I could totally see myself becoming addicted. Ha ha. I love it, I love the structure, the progress and the gains. Thank goodness my sides have been very little if any (knock on wood again), Have you ever logged? I would love to read it. I am always up for more knowledge and advice from a novice.

----------


## saymass003

> I could totally see myself becoming addicted. Ha ha. I love it, I love the structure, the progress and the gains. Thank goodness my sides have been very little if any (knock on wood again), Have you ever logged? I would love to read it. I am always up for more knowledge and advice from a novice.


I haven't. But I might this cycle as I am going up to a dose I havent done before.

----------


## InternalFire

> Hey you!!! I am really thinking about starting my next cycle today! I really want to hit it hard and go for it. Diet has been good, gym time a little less, but I am seeing my dr. today to get my thyroid levels checked again (I have been pretty tired since back from Alaska), been hard for me. I am usually go go go energizer bunny type. It's hard when I am tired. I love the way I feel on cycle and know what mistakes I made last time so I am ready to hit it hard. What are your thoughts?


Well, like Tax said, giving your body a time off is a smart thing to do, rest/recovery/time off is important, and results in better gains/progress next time you jump on again. Its like having xmas presents now, and well, the instant gratification will not be as much pleasant as it would have been if you really waited for that special time of the year and bought yourself a great treat, put it under the xmas tree and then wait for the morning to finally unpack it, gives all different meaning, although the same substance  :Smilie:  just playing mind tricks. Patience is worth alot in life.

I can totally relate what you mean about being down/low energy regards probable thyroid issues. I feel I had downregulated/low thyroid function because since I hopped on TRT and it has been just 5 weeks as of now but I already feel how my metabolism and energy levels had changed, Im never down in energy levels, never tired unless after gigantic meal, and even after that Im always hungry and I know I can attribute this to my elevated thyroid levels due to TRT, which I actually really enjoy! I know I used to like eating once a day because I had actually no more energy/motivation to dedicate to the activity that brought no pleasure nor need, I was happy under ~2000kcal/day intermittent fasting, now things had turned around, I am always hungry, never have cold feet or hand, never demotivated, its a life changer, and I too see how this can get addictive. I wouldn't want to go back off my TRT that I just started not so long ago to go back to low-energy being that I was. We're complex beings, and need to look after ourselves for the most part, to not only seek ways to indulge ourselves. Time comes when time is due  :Wink:  dont hurry, live smart I'd say, give it a little break. 
a tip for workouts/motivation: get some audio books and when you just dont feel like going to the gym go walk or jog or jump on a cardio equipment and spend an hour there on moderate-slow pace enjoying the audiobook, you will not only force your body in to a good physical state, you will relax your central nervous system, and at the same time will learn something new and interesting during that hour  :Wink:  dont be surprised when an hour later you will be staring at those weights and other machines thinking "come at me metal!"  :Big Grin:  it does turn on a sleeping soul I tell ya  :Wink:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 1 - Cycle 2*

Good morning all! So I went ahead and decided that 5 weeks was a good break and do dive back in another cycle. I am so thankful to all of you for your advice, but I really thought about it this weekend and found the mistakes I made in the last cycle and decided that I am ready to dive back in and really push my body. If I gain weight GUESS WHAT, I am okay with it, cause I know when I am done with the cycle I will cut back down, if I experience other things i will ride it out and push through. My head is more in the game, since I know what to expect this round. I got my results back from my dr. and my adrenals took a shit on me and had to be put on a stronger prescription, its a steroid that I am on for 3-6 months, but I felt better within a few hours of taking it. Also started Complex B shots in my booty once a week since i was so low. Getting my Thyroid checked again later this week to make sure my levels for t3 and t4 is good or make medication adjustments. Other than that my blood tests were great on everything else. I am going to keep the same log and hopefully you all will follow along this one with me too! I love the motivation and the support from you all. 

I meal prepped yesterday and have my meals planned out this week  :Smilie: 

Hit the gym at 5 am this morning and felt great finally having the energy to get up again. It was so hard having no energy. 

Did legs and pushed it in some areas, but for sure am protecting my knee. It's not about how heavy I can lift. I love the fact that I can leg press 470, but I must say my knee can't handle it so I am going to honor my body to avoid injury and still push it, but I really don't need to be lifting that much, I can still get strong and sexy lifting 360, RIGHT? I did cardio bursts in between sets this morning. I love endurance building workouts. Really targeted my ass this morning. I feel good. 

Had a big green smoothie with protein powder this morning and already downed 64oz of water and I am going to plow through!!!!

Starting this cycle at 154, but leaner than I was last cycle start. Still 5'10 3/4 (that won't change)  :Smilie:  this makes it a little harder for me to put on mass quickly, my muscles are much longer  :Frown:  I wish I could get that bulk quickly, but that's not my body type, I have finally accepted that. 
BF (got a tester and use calipers too), registered 19.2% that's down 2% from the last time. My goal will be when finished with this round and cutting 17% 
Measurements are about the same, minus my thighs went down in size by .75 inches (I think a lot of it was the water weight I was holding from Var)

When I came off my last cycle the ladies were right I lost the water weight within 10 days and leaned out, that was nice, *SO LADIES DON'T BE SCARED OF THE WATER RETENTION, IT DOES GO AWAY!*

LOVE to you ALL!!!!!

Deadlifts for you, any advice is welcomed, and full seated squats, I fully sit down and release my legs and then pop back up.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I haven't. But I might this cycle as I am going up to a dose I havent done before.


I hope you do! Are you starting today? I decided to start!!!! Let's do it! Motivation from all of us on here is so fun!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Well, like Tax said, giving your body a time off is a smart thing to do, rest/recovery/time off is important, and results in better gains/progress next time you jump on again. Its like having xmas presents now, and well, the instant gratification will not be as much pleasant as it would have been if you really waited for that special time of the year and bought yourself a great treat, put it under the xmas tree and then wait for the morning to finally unpack it, gives all different meaning, although the same substance  just playing mind tricks. Patience is worth alot in life.
> 
> I can totally relate what you mean about being down/low energy regards probable thyroid issues. I feel I had downregulated/low thyroid function because since I hopped on TRT and it has been just 5 weeks as of now but I already feel how my metabolism and energy levels had changed, Im never down in energy levels, never tired unless after gigantic meal, and even after that Im always hungry and I know I can attribute this to my elevated thyroid levels due to TRT, which I actually really enjoy! I know I used to like eating once a day because I had actually no more energy/motivation to dedicate to the activity that brought no pleasure nor need, I was happy under ~2000kcal/day intermittent fasting, now things had turned around, I am always hungry, never have cold feet or hand, never demotivated, its a life changer, and I too see how this can get addictive. I wouldn't want to go back off my TRT that I just started not so long ago to go back to low-energy being that I was. We're complex beings, and need to look after ourselves for the most part, to not only seek ways to indulge ourselves. Time comes when time is due  dont hurry, live smart I'd say, give it a little break. 
> a tip for workouts/motivation: get some audio books and when you just dont feel like going to the gym go walk or jog or jump on a cardio equipment and spend an hour there on moderate-slow pace enjoying the audiobook, you will not only force your body in to a good physical state, you will relax your central nervous system, and at the same time will learn something new and interesting during that hour  dont be surprised when an hour later you will be staring at those weights and other machines thinking "come at me metal!"  it does turn on a sleeping soul I tell ya


Have you had your thyroid checked, a proper test? Most dr.s only test for TSH, but if you request FREE T3 and FREE T4 it can tell you way more in detail if your thyroid is producing correctly? I am a pro at thyroid levels. I have been fighting this disease for 5 years and have Hashimoto as well. When my levels are off it effects everything, my eating, my fatigue, my lethargicness, it takes everything for me to work out then I have no energy for anything else. I would check into it if you haven't done it. 

CHRISTMAS came early. I really prayed about it this weekend and decided to jump back in. i am ready and my head is in the right place. After this cycle I will take a long break and then hit another cycle this winter sometime. I always love your input and thoughts!!! One of my faves!

----------


## saymass003

> *Day 1 - Cycle 2*
> 
> Good morning all! So I went ahead and decided that 5 weeks was a good break and do dive back in another cycle. I am so thankful to all of you for your advice, but I really thought about it this weekend and found the mistakes I made in the last cycle and decided that I am ready to dive back in and really push my body. If I gain weight GUESS WHAT, I am okay with it, cause I know when I am done with the cycle I will cut back down, if I experience other things i will ride it out and push through. My head is more in the game, since I know what to expect this round. I got my results back from my dr. and my adrenals took a shit on me and had to be put on a stronger prescription, its a steroid that I am on for 3-6 months, but I felt better within a few hours of taking it. Also started Complex B shots in my booty once a week since i was so low. Getting my Thyroid checked again later this week to make sure my levels for t3 and t4 is good or make medication adjustments. Other than that my blood tests were great on everything else. I am going to keep the same log and hopefully you all will follow along this one with me too! I love the motivation and the support from you all. 
> 
> I meal prepped yesterday and have my meals planned out this week 
> 
> Hit the gym at 5 am this morning and felt great finally having the energy to get up again. It was so hard having no energy. 
> 
> Did legs and pushed it in some areas, but for sure am protecting my knee. It's not about how heavy I can lift. I love the fact that I can leg press 470, but I must say my knee can't handle it so I am going to honor my body to avoid injury and still push it, but I really don't need to be lifting that much, I can still get strong and sexy lifting 360, RIGHT? I did cardio bursts in between sets this morning. I love endurance building workouts. Really targeted my ass this morning. I feel good. 
> ...


The best way to put on mass is to lift heavy. Don't be afraid to put some weight on the bar. Var gives you crazy stength gains, so while you are on cycle push yourself with heavy weights. Also in order to gain mass you have to eat more. After my first cycle I was small (about 106) and lean because I keep myself on a strict diet. I knew I wanted to be bigger, and my husband kept saying you are never going to get to where you want to be until you start eating more. When I took his advice my muscles started to grow fast. My waist is smaller, but I am 10 pounds heavier. You will do great! I'm looking forward to your results!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> The best way to put on mass is to lift heavy. Don't be afraid to put some weight on the bar. Var gives you crazy stength gains, so while you are on cycle push yourself with heavy weights. Also in order to gain mass you have to eat more. After my first cycle I was small (about 106) and lean because I keep myself on a strict diet. I knew I wanted to be bigger, and my husband kept saying you are never going to get to where you want to be until you start eating more. When I took his advice my muscles started to grow fast. My waist is smaller, but I am 10 pounds heavier. You will do great! I'm looking forward to your results!


Eating enough is hard for me......I feel like I eat so much, but in reality I maybe eat 1800 cals a day. It's so hard, but I think that's a lot more than what I was doing. I eat very clean. I need to add more food. Since starting Var I have added in 2 extra smaller meals a day of Protein and Veggies. My biggest struggle is getting enough complex carbs in, my body retains so much water off of any carbs. I know I need it for energy though. So with lifting heavy, I lift heavy on all workouts and really push my body on every muscle, but this round I am trying to honor my knee, I spent much of the last cycle with ice on my knees from lifting to heavy and that was with sleeves, any advice on this? I just decided to lift heavy on some, but maybe not triple my body weight, do you think I should still be pushing it that much? I am really curious on this. I am no where near as strong as you, but I try. I am excited to get back to where I was with lifting! I want muscle BABY! Will you tell me a sample of what you eat on a weight training day? Maybe I can get an idea of what your macros are and see. Thanks so much for being here. LOVE IT!!!

----------


## NACH3

Subb'd! 

On those paused squats on the bench/or box... Make sure to shoot those hips way back & keep your low back arched and tight... then up(once you start going heavy your low back should be torched from this movement) and to make sure it is you can s/s split legged lunges(held statically one side at a time) into good mornings... 

I'm excited to see where this goes and how you do!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Subb'd! 
> 
> On those paused squats on the bench/or box... Make sure to shoot those hips way back & keep your low back arched and tight... then up(once you start going heavy your low back should be torched from this movement) and to make sure it is you can s/s split legged lunges(held statically one side at a time) into good mornings... 
> 
> I'm excited to see where this goes and how you do!


Wow thanks for the input and suggestions on good mornings! I have yet to do those. I will add them in! I love split legged lunges too. I am going to really push my body this round and dive deep and not worry about sides, cause now I KNOW they go away when the round is over  :Smilie: 

Thanks for stopping by, means a lot.

----------


## saymass003

> Eating enough is hard for me......I feel like I eat so much, but in reality I maybe eat 1800 cals a day. It's so hard, but I think that's a lot more than what I was doing. I eat very clean. I need to add more food. Since starting Var I have added in 2 extra smaller meals a day of Protein and Veggies. My biggest struggle is getting enough complex carbs in, my body retains so much water off of any carbs. I know I need it for energy though. So with lifting heavy, I lift heavy on all workouts and really push my body on every muscle, but this round I am trying to honor my knee, I spent much of the last cycle with ice on my knees from lifting to heavy and that was with sleeves, any advice on this? I just decided to lift heavy on some, but maybe not triple my body weight, do you think I should still be pushing it that much? I am really curious on this. I am no where near as strong as you, but I try. I am excited to get back to where I was with lifting! I want muscle BABY! Will you tell me a sample of what you eat on a weight training day? Maybe I can get an idea of what your macros are and see. Thanks so much for being here. LOVE IT!!!


About 6 months ago I started to have knee pain when I did squats. I, like you, found myslef icing my knee after every squat session. Finally I went to the Dr. and she sent me to physical therapy. I found out that my right quad was weaker than my left causing me to put strain on my patella tendon. Now I foam roll that quad everynight for 5 minutes and then I stretch it with a band for 3 minutes. I also invested in a pair of SBD knee sleeves and my knee is much better.

A sample of what I eat on a training day depends on what training day it is but let's just say its a squat day.
Meal 1 1 scoop of protein 3/4 cup of oats
Meal 2 6oz chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice
Meal 3 (Pre workout meal) I'm a student so it's usually a bowl from Chipotle I know it's not the best, but I make it fit.
Meal 4 6 oz of chicken breast 5oz baked potato 
I know there should be a meal 5, but I love to bake and I always have sweets in my house, Usually meal 5 is a cookie or a cake, and a protein shake

I also drink Intra MD during my workout which a fast acting carb drink.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> About 6 months ago I started to have knee pain when I did squats. I, like you, found myslef icing my knee after every squat session. Finally I went to the Dr. and she sent me to physical therapy. I found out that my right quad was weaker than my left causing me to put strain on my patella tendon. Now I foam roll that quad everynight for 5 minutes and then I stretch it with a band for 3 minutes. I also invested in a pair of SBD knee sleeves and my knee is much better.
> 
> A sample of what I eat on a training day depends on what training day it is but let's just say its a squat day.
> Meal 1 1 scoop of protein 3/4 cup of oats
> Meal 2 6oz chicken breast 1/2 cup brown rice
> Meal 3 (Pre workout meal) I'm a student so it's usually a bowl from Chipotle I know it's not the best, but I make it fit.
> Meal 4 6 oz of chicken breast 5oz baked potato 
> I know there should be a meal 5, but I love to bake and I always have sweets in my house, Usually meal 5 is a cookie or a cake, and a protein shake
> 
> I also drink Intra MD during my workout which a fast acting carb drink.


Wow you do some serious carbs. I need to look into adding more than. I am not eating enough obviously. When I add carbs, it's quinoa or sweet potato's and on lift days only.......and I am sure it's not enough. Dang, thats a realty check for me. I just gain so much bloat from carbs. I can process meat like a mother f'er. 

That's what I do for my knee. A sports medicine friend suggested that, so I roll the quad out after all leg days and I too have those sleeves. Those HELP so much, but when not wearing them in HIIT training is when it starts to hurt from my weight lifting days, so I just cut the weight. I will train right this cycle and work my weights back up! I still never squat any where close to you, but i will try my hardest. It's any time my knee drops below a 90 it pops at points....ahhhhh, but I still go deep. 

Thanks so much for taking the time to write me all that, I TRULY appreciate it.

----------


## saymass003

> Wow you do some serious carbs. I need to look into adding more than. I am not eating enough obviously. When I add carbs, it's quinoa or sweet potato's and on lift days only.......and I am sure it's not enough. Dang, thats a realty check for me. I just gain so much bloat from carbs. I can process meat like a mother f'er. 
> 
> That's what I do for my knee. A sports medicine friend suggested that, so I roll the quad out after all leg days and I too have those sleeves. Those HELP so much, but when not wearing them in HIIT training is when it starts to hurt from my weight lifting days, so I just cut the weight. I will train right this cycle and work my weights back up! I still never squat any where close to you, but i will try my hardest. It's any time my knee drops below a 90 it pops at points....ahhhhh, but I still go deep. 
> 
> Thanks so much for taking the time to write me all that, I TRULY appreciate it.


Yeah, it probably looks like I consume a lot of carbs. I know that everyone's body is different and some people are carb sensitive. My body loves them and I keep abs showing even off cycle. I say add them in slowly and up your water intake and see how it goes.

----------


## kelkel

> About 6 months ago I started to have knee pain when I did squats. I, like you, found myslef icing my knee after every squat session. Finally I went to the Dr. and she sent me to physical therapy. I found out that my right quad was weaker than my left causing me to put strain on my patella tendon. Now I foam roll that quad everynight for 5 minutes and then I stretch it with a band for 3 minutes. I also invested in a pair of SBD knee sleeves and my knee is much better.



Many times you'll find an imbalance in the pull of the quad muscles on the patella. A good chiropractor would be able to correct this and make a world of difference for you.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 2 - Cycle 2*

Happy Tuesday Lifting Friends! 

Man, I crashed hard last night. I was so tired. i love my early morning workouts, but it takes me a good week to adjust back to 4:45 wake ups. Got up this morning and really pushed myself at the gym! Did back and bi's and I was loving every moment of it. Headphones in and Linkin Park blaring and I just pushed the weights. I really love my back workouts.....Did a great bi's workout with rotator cuffs thrown in. My workout for the day for tracking purposes

Front Pull Down Plated - 55lbs each side 13 reps, 70lbs 10 reps, 80lbs 8 reps
High Row Plated - 45lbs 13 reps, 55lbs 10 reps, 65lbs 8 reps
One Arm Lat Pull Down on High Row Machine - 45lbs 13 reps, 55blbs 10 reps, 65lbs 8 reps
Wide Arm Lat Pull Down Cable - 75lbs 13 reps, 90lbs 10 reps, 105lbs 8 reps
(superset with :Smilie: 
Cable row pull downs (seated on ground) - 130lbs 13 reps, 150lbs 10 reps, 170lbs reps
Behind neck pull downs - 75lbs, 90, 105
Superset with:
Cable pulls to face - 70lbs, 80lbs, 90lbs
Close grip pull downs - 75lbs, 90lbs, 105lbs
Cable pulls to chest - 70, 80, 90
Rows with free weights - 30lbs 13 reps, 32.5lbs 10 reps, 35lbs 8 reps
Upright rows - 30lbs 3 sets of 14 (didn't increase on this one, I was wiped)
Biceps - Superstition - 20lbs 14 reps, 22.5 10 reps, 25 10 reps
21's - 15lbs (six sets of these in between rotators and shoulders)
Rotators - 15lbs (six sets of these in between bi's and shoulders)
Hammer Curls - 20lbs
Cable Bicep Curls - 50lbs, 60lbs, 70lbs
Abs with a 25lb plate 3 sets straight, 3 sets obliques
V-Ups 

I felt like it was a great workout, but I noticed my weights are a little down on some parts since last cycle, which I knew would happen. I am okay with where I am at, since I know I will grow with it! I felt really good after my workout. Anybody have any thoughts or advice?

I try to change up my back routine every week for variation so any thoughts would be welcome!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Many times you'll find an imbalance in the pull of the quad muscles on the patella. A good chiropractor would be able to correct this and make a world of difference for you.


I saw my chiro for my hip and he helped me there. I will need to get in again for my knee. He has given me advice, but I really need him to treat it, cause if I can get that muscle stronger and make my knees hurt less, I would LOVE that. Thanks for the words!!! Appreciate it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Yeah, it probably looks like I consume a lot of carbs. I know that everyone's body is different and some people are carb sensitive. My body loves them and I keep abs showing even off cycle. I say add them in slowly and up your water intake and see how it goes.


I will try to do that. I eat carbs and I bloat.....wish you could still see my abs through carbs. You are LUCKY! I can eat and process protein like a mother, but carbs......sad face. I love sweet potato's too!

----------


## kelkel

> I saw my chiro for my hip and he helped me there. I will need to get in again for my knee. He has given me advice, but I really need him to treat it, cause if I can get that muscle stronger and make my knees hurt less, I would LOVE that. Thanks for the words!!! Appreciate it.


I went through tendinitis in my patella tendon years back. Went to the best sports med doc and therapist. They did all they could but just could not get rid of all the inflammation or determine a root cause. Became friends with a new neighbor who was a chiro with his advanced degree in applied kinesiology. After him harassing me for some time I finally went to him. He found the imbalance, proved it to me through physical resistance and within a few visits over about a two week period I was 100% cured. Been a believer ever since and still see him about once a month even though he's in an adjacent state.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I went through tendinitis in my patella tendon years back. Went to the best sports med doc and therapist. They did all they could but just could not get rid of all the inflammation or determine a root cause. Became friends with a new neighbor who was a chiro with his advanced degree in applied kinesiology. After him harassing me for some time I finally went to him. He found the imbalance, proved it to me through physical resistance and within a few visits over about a two week period I was 100% cured. Been a believer ever since and still see him about once a month even though he's in an adjacent state.


Wow, that's amazing. I am going to call my chiro today! He is a sports medicine guy too, rehabs athletes, maybe I really need to get my act together and fix my knee  :Smilie: 

I am happy you fixed yours!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 4 - Cycle 2*
 
Happy Thursday all! I am so happy the weekend is almost here. I actually CAN'T wait. I love my weekends. 

This morning I hit Chest and Tri's in the gym and I can tell I am getting stronger, back to where I was pre adrenals taking a shit on me. I am loving the push I get from it. 

I hired a nutrition coach. Someone from my home town that went out and got degree's and competed for decades and now dedicates his life to helping others. I am excited. I know where I am lacking is food intake with what my goals are so I sent him my foods and and he absolutely said I am not eating enough to sustain what I want with my muscles. Also sent him some of my workouts and he said they are good but they need some tweaking, so I am really excited. Sent him my goal pictures and he said he can absolutely get me there. I AM BEYOND EXCITED and really ready to push it this next 6 weeks. So he had me send him full body shots, which I am including here today so I can hold myself accountable and for comparisons later. My hardest area is my thighs and ass, my upper body responds so fast, but my lower is fighting me, BUT I WILL WIN THE FIGHT. I am not as lean as I was, but I also started steroid therapy for my thyroid and am on Var so I am retaining water for sure. 

I really want to be so ripped and toned and ass for days! He says he will get me there!!! 

I am bummed out by how getting hit by adrenals and possible T3 and T4 off again has made it harder to push the last 3 weeks that my body has drooped a little. I noticed some of my bulk went away after my var cycle 1, but I am determined and totally driven to PUSH PUSH PUSH! I know what I need to do and now with the help of a food coach and YOU ALL, I know I can make this an amazing cycle.

----------


## Proximal

> *Day 1 - Cycle 2*
> 
> Attachment 164343Attachment 164344


Congrats on all of your progress! BTW, I'm benefiting from reading about your take on water retention, diet (carbs in particular) as I am having my own battle over balancing those things. 

Been a Physical Therapist for 30 plus years & have been involved in training and Kinesiology longer than that. On the last picture (in color), your right leg is not in good alignment, at least to me. It doesn't appear your right foot, knee & hip are aligned. 

It's tough to selectively control the lateral and medial quads as Kel was discussing, in fact its largely abandoned in our profession - but that's not to say that it cannot work for some. Generally the patella drifts more laterally. One way to combat this is to make sure your IT band is as loose as possible (stretching and a roller). The IT band has attachment to the lateral patella and if it is tight, which most everyones's is who work legs (particularly because glute-max partially attaches on it) then it helps cause the patella to drift. 

Also watch your arch supports on your shoes so that your foot doesn't collapse (don't rely on the insoles that come with the shoes).

Hope this helps. Good luck on cycle #2!!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Congrats on all of your progress! BTW, I'm benefiting from reading about your take on water retention, diet (carbs in particular) as I am having my own battle over balancing those things. 
> 
> Been a Physical Therapist for 30 plus years & have been involved in training and Kinesiology longer than that. On the last picture (in color), your right leg is not in good alignment, at least to me. It doesn't appear your right foot, knee & hip are aligned. 
> 
> It's tough to selectively control the lateral and medial quads as Kel was discussing, in fact its largely abandoned in our profession - but that's not to say that it cannot work for some. Generally the patella drifts more laterally. One way to combat this is to make sure your IT band is as loose as possible (stretching and a roller). The IT band has attachment to the lateral patella and if it is tight, which most everyones's is who work legs (particularly because glute-max partially attaches on it) then it helps cause the patella to drift. 
> 
> Also watch your arch supports on your shoes so that your foot doesn't collapse (don't rely on the insoles that come with the shoes).
> 
> Hope this helps. Good luck on cycle #2!!!!!


Thank you so much taking the time to write me. 

REALLY? That's the leg I have issues with my knee. Why i can't go heavier cause my knee will ache for days.....even if I wear sleeves. I am for sure going to make an appt with my chiro who specializes in sports rehab. Or would you suggest someone else?

I love knowledge, thank you so much! I will really pay attention to rolling out more for sure. 

Thanks again, I truly appreciate it!!!

----------


## Proximal

You're very welcome! It has been my pleasure reading/watching how dedicated you are - so happy I could contribute.

A chiro who specializes is sports rehab is perfect!

Have to tell you, you are far more tolerant of the bloating than I. My abdominal region just kept EXPANDING - YEESH! Just couldn't tolerate it anymore and changed my diet for my the final 3 weeks of my cycle - will probably cost myself some muscle when it is all said and done. 

BTW, squatting (particularly heavy squatting) just might not be for everyone. I would just hate to see the knee pain start to limit other elements of your training, particularly with how dedicated you are and super-psyched about cycle #2.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You're very welcome! It has been my pleasure reading/watching how dedicated you are - so happy I could contribute.
> 
> A chiro who specializes is sports rehab is perfect!
> 
> Have to tell you, you are far more tolerant of the bloating than I. My abdominal region just kept EXPANDING - YEESH! Just couldn't tolerate it anymore and changed my diet for my the final 3 weeks of my cycle - will probably cost myself some muscle when it is all said and done. 
> 
> BTW, squatting (particularly heavy squatting) just might not be for everyone. I would just hate to see the knee pain start to limit other elements of your training, particularly with how dedicated you are and super-psyched about cycle #2.


Awe. I love when people are there for each other along their journey's and help each other. I love helping where I can. 

I feel the same way on pushing my knee, my gut is to stay with the weights I can during squats to where it's not too agitated afterward, I will still push, but I don't need to squat 165 if my knee is going to suffer. I would rather save my knee then screw it up in the long term. 

On the bloating.......I did 10 days of HCG at the end of my first cycle to help cut the fat, and like EVERYONE told me on here to trust that the bloating would fall away. Let me tell you, they were right and I leaned out so much after. So this time although I am not happy I have to look at myself in the mirror and I have edema concealing my muscles, I know the POP will come and I can't wait. So I will suffer now for the most excitement later! Trust the process and when you jump back on, just know that the bloat will fade and the muscles will pop. I wish I didn't hit adrenal fatigue, cause I feel like off and on not lifting for 3 weeks, I lost some muscle mass, but I am coming back at it hard!!! This cycle will be better. Glad you're along for the ride. 

Side note: I do miss my lines in my stomach, but they will be back  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 5 - Cycle 2*

Good morning and HAPPY FRIDAY! I am so excited it's Friday! I received my new eating plan for the next 6 weeks from my nutrition coach and oh man, has me eating a full breakfast with lots of carbs throughout the day. He is sure the reason I haven't seen the progress I have wanted is because my food was not on point. Not eating enough and not eating enough complex carbs. He said FUEL THE BODY TO FEED THE MUSCLE. His routine is intended to build lean body mass and drop body fat and told me NO SCALE for the next 2 weeks. I am nervous, but I am going to dedicate myself to following it. He has trained so many athletes, including himself in the BB world, so I am going to trust him and the process. His workouts are intense too. Has me doing on most big muscles 5 sets ranging from 20 down to 6 reps. I did a couple of his workouts today and OMG my arms are sore already. I am officially starting tomorrow so I am excited. I will post workouts and weights that I did as the days go by. He also has me doing an entire 5th day workout dedicated to shoulders with shrugs.....I have never done shrugs so this will be interesting. My chiro urged me not to do them, what do you all think?

Did a great back and bi's workout this morning. Pushed my bi's more than normal and I am finally noticing increased strength on day 5 of Var. I love that little push we get once we feel it working. It's so fun! It's a science experiment for our bodies! Heck yeah!!!

Little picture from my workout this morning on abs. I am liking the way my shoulders are looking. Progress right? Baby steps to lean and mean! Can't wait to get bigger.

----------


## InternalFire

Now that's a welcome change girl, training coach, my applause to you!

I read and heard many times about not looking at the scale when following certain diets by the book, as scales will deceive you easily, where at first weight may drop too quick or suddenly begin to raise but then it should fall quickly or raise steady, we tend to be deceived by early numbers that should mean nothing to us and are just a part of hard to understand equation, so I too believe in much wrong going on with my diet, and been reading last while in to something that will be my foundation for my new diet approach... and yes, I will have I believe to prep my meals once a week or once every 3 days or so, so I stay on the right course... and so far I too find I was not eating enough to have good progress continuing for me. Soon all will be revealed , with knowledge comes power, good job girl, glad to see you go hard at this, loving it. I need to find some time to catch up with your earlier posts though  :Big Grin:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Now that's a welcome change girl, training coach, my applause to you!
> 
> I read and heard many times about not looking at the scale when following certain diets by the book, as scales will deceive you easily, where at first weight may drop too quick or suddenly begin to raise but then it should fall quickly or raise steady, we tend to be deceived by early numbers that should mean nothing to us and are just a part of hard to understand equation, so I too believe in much wrong going on with my diet, and been reading last while in to something that will be my foundation for my new diet approach... and yes, I will have I believe to prep my meals once a week or once every 3 days or so, so I stay on the right course... and so far I too find I was not eating enough to have good progress continuing for me. Soon all will be revealed , with knowledge comes power, good job girl, glad to see you go hard at this, loving it. I need to find some time to catch up with your earlier posts though


I know I am really excited. I am excited to see what you bring to the table and what you start doing. I just put my new diet plan in myfitnesspal and he has me doing 30%,30%,30% macros for the next six weeks. That's crazy. I have never done that, but I am going to see what it does. 

Any input on those macros?

----------


## saymass003

Good Luck! It will be interesting to see how your body changes with the added carbs. Carbs get a bad rap. Most people think that carbs make them fat, but the body need fuel in order to perform. I bet you will be surprised at the way your body grows.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Good Luck! It will be interesting to see how your body changes with the added carbs. Carbs get a bad rap. Most people think that carbs make them fat, but the body need fuel in order to perform. I bet you will be surprised at the way your body grows.


Thanks lady! I am excited. I want to be muscle, but still maintain leanness? Is that even possible. I don't really want to get too much bigger than a size 6, new wardrobe doesn't sound too fun.

I know carbs do get a bad rap. I knew that I needed to start adding them in, I knew I didn't know the right stuff so it was worth it to me to hire a coach. I hope I get to see the changes he thinks I will have. Super excited.

----------


## saymass003

Well you might want to throw that size thing out the window. I was a 00 for the last 5 years, and now I can't even wear jeans anymore. I can't get the 00 over my quads, but I still need a 00 in the waist. I went up to a zero last year (I had to wear a belt) and now I can't get those on anymore either. I gave up and now I just mostly wear leggings. Who cares what the size is as long as you still look lean?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Well you might want to throw that size thing out the window. I was a 00 for the last 5 years, and now I can't even wear jeans anymore. I can't get the 00 over my quads, but I still need a 00 in the waist. I went up to a zero last year (I had to wear a belt) and now I can't get those on anymore either. I gave up and now I just mostly wear leggings. Who cares what the size is as long as you still look lean?


Okay I am trying so hard to retrain my brain........maybe I won't go buy those new jeans I have been eyeing then......I just got slight anxiety.....I will deal with it and accept it. Baby steps.!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I am inspired to look at a nutritional coach. I have looked into it but quite frankly, the cost is prohibitive. There's limited choices so they name the price and will not take insurance.....criminal. 

But I have a lot of digestive issues. Food appears to be a contributor. 

Hmmmm. Going to have to think about it

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I am inspired to look at a nutritional coach. I have looked into it but quite frankly, the cost is prohibitive. There's limited choices so they name the price and will not take insurance.....criminal. 
> 
> But I have a lot of digestive issues. Food appears to be a contributor. 
> 
> Hmmmm. Going to have to think about it


I fought with the cost as well, but I will say my guy isn't too bad and for me it's working with my meds and my hashimoto's which makes it impossible for me to eat gluten cause I get throwing up sick within an hour. I don't know how they do it or if its more generic to what someone wants, but my plan is pretty detailed down to grams (all different too during meals and days). I knew that I needed the help if I really wanted to get to where I wanted to be. 

I don't think my guy is one of the 'top', but he is knowledgeable and has truly dedicated his life to helping others. Retired young and does this solely to help people. He is inspiring.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Please read, would love input*

So I added 1 days food into myfitnesspal to track macros and I am SO CURIOUS how this looks. I have never ate Protein 35% - 149g/ Carbs 32% - 137g / Fat 32% - 59g? Can any of you novice's or friends look at this and give your input? This is what my new coach said to do for 6 weeks, eat very similar to this. I have always had my protein much high percentage than this. 

Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this. 

Side note: it says 1 egg white, but that's actually 3

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 6 - Cycle 2*

Happy Saturday all!

Spent a good amount of time in the gym this morning on my new training OH MAN, it was tougher than I was thinking. Focused on quads and calves the entire workout and most workouts were 5 sets. It was intense

Started with:
Squats 5 sets 20, 8, 8, 6, 20 reps
Leg Extension 5 sets of 20 reps
Leg Press 5 sets 20, 8, 8, 6, 20
Lunges on Smith Machine OR Walking Lunges 5 sets 20 each leg with 25lb plates
Hack Squat super set Front Squats (this was TOUGH) my body was done by this point, 4 sets 20, 8, 8, 20 with Front Squats same with weights
Calf Raises Standing 5 sets 20, 10, 8, 6, 20 

This shit by the end was tough, my quads were shaking. i can see what he means about working a chunk of the leg at a time on day 4 he has me doing hamstrings and glutes and calves. I can tell it's going to get me where I want to be. I am excited. 

Eating my new plan as of today and had my first bowl of oatmeal in 5 years and I must say it was YUMMY! Went shopping and got all my foods and am going to prep it all out and have it all ready. Will make all my omelettes and have them ready to just take to work and my oatmeal in zip locks and my lunches all ready to go. I am actually REALLY EXCITED about having full meals with all the foods THE RIGHT FOODS. Meal prepping is my favorite and I have been doing it for years now and I love it. Keeps me in check. 

Can't wait to see the changes I want.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Please read, would love input So I added 1 days food into myfitnesspal to track macros and I am SO CURIOUS how this looks. I have never ate Protein 35% - 149g/ Carbs 32% - 137g / Fat 32% - 59g? Can any of you novice's or friends look at this and give your input? This is what my new coach said to do for 6 weeks, eat very similar to this. I have always had my protein much high percentage than this. Thank you so much for taking the time to look at this. Side note: it says 1 egg white, but that's actually 3 <img src="http://forums.steroid.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=164467"/>


Follow the coach and nutritionist plan....

----------


## GirlyGymRat

^ I neglected to remark why. Your body may have become adjusted to previous plan. The food choices are healthy. Shock your system with training and diet and your body will respond. It won't take but 3 weeks to determine if tweaks are required.  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Happy Monday*


Today is officially day 8, one week in to this cycle. 

*Day 7 - Cycle 2 Sunday*

I did Chest and Tri's on Sunday. Following this new workout routine is crazy. For sure tweaked what I was doing and let me tell you I KNOW it's going to work. It's so intense, but not as many workouts. This first week with the coach I am figuring out where I can push myself and come back stronger on week 2. 

Flat Bench - Dumbells (first time I have done this workout)
Set 1 Reps 15 - 17.5 lbs (tested where I could lift)
Set 2 Reps 15 - 22.5
Set 3 Reps 12 - 25
Set 4 Reps 12 - 27.5

Incline Bench - Dumbells
Set 1 Reps 15 - 22.5
Set 2 Reps 15 - 25
Set 3 Reps 15 - 27.5

Chest Fly Super Set Pushups 
Set 1 Reps 15 - 85
Set 2 Reps 15 - 95
Set 3 Reps 15 - 105
Set 4 Reps 12 - 115 (dying by this set with 55 man pushups, fuck me)

Bench Press - Barbell - By this I WAS DEAD, COULD BARELY LIFT THE BAR HA HA
Set 1 Reps 15 - 65 
Set 2 Reps 15 - 55
Set 3 Reps 20 - 55
Set 4 Reps 20 - Just the bar (I was failing at 10 reps) 

Tricep Rope Pull Down
Set 1 Reps 15 - 50
Set 2 Reps 15 - 60
Set 3 Reps 15 - 60
Set 4 Reps 12 - 70

Tricep V Bar
Set 1 Reps 15 - 50
Set 2 Reps 15 - 60
Set 3 Reps 15 - 70
Set 4 Reps 12 - 80

Seated Dumbell Overhead (I don't remember my weights on this one, BUT my arms were jelly, so I pushed where I could, but not as much as I knew I could
Set 1 reps 20
Set 2 reps 20
Set 3 reps 8
Set 4 reps 20

Tricep Kick Backs
Set 1 Reps 12 - 15
Set 2 Reps 10 - 22.5
Set 3 Reps 20 - 15
Set 4 Reps 8 - 25
Set 5 Reps 20 - 17.5

Tricep Over Head Rope Pull
Set 1 Rep 12 - 50
Set 2 Rep 10 - 60
Set 3 Rep 20 - 40
Set 4 Rep 8 - 70

Then I did Abs! 

I meal prepped all my breakfasts and lunches for the week. I must say yesterday and Saturday eating more carbs I had more energy for sure. It was SO NICE to feel that. I text my trainer and asked him if it was from carbs, he said absolutely, I wasn't fueling my body before. I am going to be amazed at what I can do. I can't wait. 

*Day 8 - Today*

Back and Bi's

Deadlifts (I am really working on my form with this one, so I don't torch my lower back so I am doing lower weights till I build that part up, It's pretty weak on me and I think it's from slouching for years)

Set 1 reps 10 - 40 (was testing, in the past I have done 115 deadlifts but I really want to build my back up the right way, ANY THOUGHTS ON THIS)
set 2 reps 15 - 50
set 3 reps 20 - 50
set 4 reps 20 - 50

Seat Rows - Close Grip
Set 1 reps 12 - 75
set 2 reps 15 - 90
set 3 reps 20 - 75
set 4 reps 20 - 60

Pull Downs - Wide Grip
Set 1 reps 10 - 105
set 2 reps 15 - 90
set 3 reps 20 - 75
set 4 reps 20 - 75

Dumbell Rows super set hyperextensions
Set 1 reps 10 - 32.5
set 2 reps 15 - 30
set 3 reps 20 - 27.5
set 4 reps 20 - 25

Curls - seated
Set 1 reps 15 - 15
set 2 reps 15 - 20
set 3 reps 15 - 25 

Preacher Curls 
Set 1 reps 15 - 15
set 2 reps 15 - 20
set 3 reps 15 - 22.5

Standing Hammer Curls (my arms were feeling this, normally I do more weight, but they were shaking)
set 1 reps 15 - 15
set 2 reps 12 - 20
set 3 reps 6 - 22.5
set 4 reps 20 - 15

Standing EZ Bar Curls (could have went up here, but NOW I KNOW for next week to push more)
set 1 reps 15 - 35
set 2 reps 12 - 40
set 3 reps 6 - 45
set 4 reps 20 - 35

Finished with weighted abs.



So I experienced one of my first sides. TMI I know, but I noticed and my man noticed an tiny larger clit.......crazy, but it's for sure bigger....sex drive is through the roof. I was already like a man in that area and now I am like a 13 year old boy seeing a girl for the first time......eager always. I can't wait for my clit to go back down.......I guess it's fun for now....my man thinks it's sexy, but wants it dainty again  :Smilie: 

I am seriously finding that food truly is FUEL. How did I not know how important carbs were before? I am really excited to see what will happen this cycle on my own and with him. 6 weeks total with him so I am going to run my cycel the same I think. 6 weeks. Any thoughts?

----------


## saymass003

> *Happy Monday*
> 
> 
> Today is officially day 8, one week in to this cycle. 
> 
> *Day 7 - Cycle 2 Sunday*
> 
> I did Chest and Tri's on Sunday. Following this new workout routine is crazy. For sure tweaked what I was doing and let me tell you I KNOW it's going to work. It's so intense, but not as many workouts. This first week with the coach I am figuring out where I can push myself and come back stronger on week 2. 
> 
> ...



Do you deadlift convetional or sumo? I think the back exercises you are doing are going to help with your deadlift. 

I too enjoy that particular side! I didn't notice it at first and then one day I looked and I was like DAMN! Mine will probably never go back to the size it was before I started cycling, but I'm ok with that.

Most women are so afraid of carbs. I'm so glad you are seeing that you have to eat to perform. I think you could run it for 8 weeks. I say this because it takes about 4 weeks to see any changes in body comp. However, please be aware the longer you are on the possibility of sides increases. My first cycle was 8 weeks and I was pleased with the results.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Do you deadlift convetional or sumo? I think the back exercises you are doing are going to help with your deadlift. 
> 
> I too enjoy that particular side! I didn't notice it at first and then one day I looked and I was like DAMN! Mine will probably never go back to the size it was before I started cycling, but I'm ok with that.
> 
> Most women are so afraid of carbs. I'm so glad you are seeing that you have to eat to perform. I think you could run it for 8 weeks. I say this because it takes about 4 weeks to see any changes in body comp. However, please be aware the longer you are on the possibility of sides increases. My first cycle was 8 weeks and I was pleased with the results.


I hope my deadlift improves. I do a little wider than shoulder width. A guy at my gym watched me this morning and told me to spread my feet a little wider. What are your thoughts? 

I must say when I looked down and my man noticed it was like WHOA and there she is........I think it makes it much more intense. It FREAKING AWESOME. 

I am really glad I hired a coach, I feel like I am actually going to get to where I want to be. I love the discipline of it.

I will run this cycle 8 weeks. 

You're the best. So glad you are on here. I love all input, but a woman's that has done it so many times is so VALUABLE! Thank you!!!!

----------


## saymass003

You're welcome. I know there are not that many women who are willing to admit to using so it's nice to have other female input. I am by no means an expert, but I am happy to share what has worked for me.

----------


## NACH3

AKD - regarding your back... 

I think your on the right track for sure... 
Rows upon rows.... Build thickness.. When your back thickens(rows) your lats have nowhere else to go but out(width) killing two birds with one stone(with your other lat Pulldowns you'll get that long stretch(more ROM w/CG Pulldowns) and these other movements compliment your width(Pulldowns etc) 

BB Bent over rows/T-Bar rows(probly two of the best Mass builders for back) 
Deadlifts - if someone told you to widen your stance... Most likely you were having trouble pulling your hips thru(how's your hip flexibility - Psoas muscle/hip flexors etc

Great to see you killing it -- keep grindin'  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> AKD - regarding your back... 
> 
> I think your on the right track for sure... 
> Rows upon rows.... Build thickness.. When your back thickens(rows) your lats have nowhere else to go but out(width) killing two birds with one stone(with your other lat Pulldowns you'll get that long stretch(more ROM w/CG Pulldowns) and these other movements compliment your width(Pulldowns etc) 
> 
> BB Bent over rows/T-Bar rows(probly two of the best Mass builders for back) 
> Deadlifts - if someone told you to widen your stance... Most likely you were having trouble pulling your hips thru(how's your hip flexibility - Psoas muscle/hip flexors etc
> 
> Great to see you killing it -- keep grindin'


Nach3 - Thanks so much AS ALWAYS for your advice. I love the way you word things......"Rows upon rows.... Build thickness.. When your back thickens(rows) your lats have nowhere else to go but out(width) killing two birds with one stone" I can't wait for this!! 

I like the T-Bar rows, my training coach doesn't have me doing those this 6 weeks, I am adding workouts though on days I want MORE. I will add those in for sure. 

On the hips, I am pretty flexible. He watched my form and told me to try wider than hip legs to start and the stronger my back get's I can get my stance back in. I really curve my lower spine, I want that fixed so bad. I feel when my lower back get's strong enough is when I can really do good deadlifts. I can't wait.

I am going to keep plugging away!!! Push every day!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 9 - Cycle 2*

Good morning everyone! I have never been so excited for rest days, Thursday and Friday! Although I am going to HIIT train those days or at least 1 of those days. I am giving my muscles a break till Saturday morning. Have a shoulder workout tomorrow then off for a couple. 

Today I did Hamstrings / Glutes and a little calves

Leg Press for Hams - 4 sets of 20 - weight ranges 180 - 320 (was tough at 320 for 20 reps)
Weighted Step Ups - 4 sets of 15 - weight ranges 15 - 22.5 lbs
Deadlift Stiff Leg - 4 sets of 20 - weight ranges 70-90lbs
Lying Leg Curls - 5 sets, 12, 15, 20, 20, 20 reps (my hamstrings were seizing by the last one and I could only do 40lbs for 20 reps, I was so fatigued. I can't believe how much I feel muscle soreness by this time) 
Hamstring Pull Downs - 4 sets of 15 - weight ranges 70-105lbs
Calf Presses - Leg Press - 5 sets, 15, 10, 8, 20, 20 reps - weight ranges from 80-220lbs
Then I added in weighted booty side kicks and donkey kicks holding a 25lb plate.

Finished it off with Abs!

Coach has already increased my lunch by 1 oz of protein and 10g of carbs. Need more fuel! It's crazy I can ACTUALLY feel when I am depleted. It's so intense to be that intune. 

Funny story, had to test my thyroid yesterday so blood draw, this morning at the gym, my vein was pumping so much a little blood came out of the hole, I totally envisioned it gushing out.....ha ha

So results got to DR this am and Thyroid is in check on the same 3 med's I am on and doses, but she is upping my adrenal steroid by 3x the amount. *Does anyone know how a steroid and var effect each other? Or do they even?*

----------


## NACH3

> Nach3 - Thanks so much AS ALWAYS for your advice. I love the way you word things......"Rows upon rows.... Build thickness.. When your back thickens(rows) your lats have nowhere else to go but out(width) killing two birds with one stone" I can't wait for this!! 
> 
> I like the T-Bar rows, my training coach doesn't have me doing those this 6 weeks, I am adding workouts though on days I want MORE. I will add those in for sure. 
> 
> On the hips, I am pretty flexible. He watched my form and told me to try wider than hip legs to start and the stronger my back get's I can get my stance back in. *I really curve my lower spine, I want that fixed so bad. I feel when my lower back get's strong enough is when I can really do good deadlifts. I can't wait.
> *
> I am going to keep plugging away!!! Push every day!


If your really feeling it your low back when deadlifting(you will feel it when heavy in lower back) - but your not utilizing your leg drive(drive thru your heals)... Most get set and the first thing they do before driving and pulling(is they move their hips up right before the lift - so your arse pops up and puts all the tension on the loww back)...

Make sure you keep your low back arched chest up/shoulders back(and they should stay behind or right in line w/bar but try staying back) - use your the weight on the bar to actually help lower your hips by keeping tension throughout your body that way when you go to lift your driving thru your heels and pulling simultaneously(no slack in arms and stay tight) 

Low back extensions will help strengthen low back(add weight) 
Box squats keeping low back arched
Good mornings 
Just some exercises to strengthen that low back(form form form)  :Wink:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> If your really feeling it your low back when deadlifting(you will feel it when heavy in lower back) - but your not utilizing your leg drive(drive thru your heals)... Most get set and the first thing they do before driving and pulling(is they move their hips up right before the lift - so your arse pops up and puts all the tension on the loww back)...
> 
> Make sure you keep your low back arched chest up/shoulders back(and they should stay behind or right in line w/bar but try staying back) - use your the weight on the bar to actually help lower your hips by keeping tension throughout your body that way when you go to lift your driving thru your heels and pulling simultaneously(no slack in arms and stay tight) 
> 
> Low back extensions will help strengthen low back(add weight) 
> Box squats keeping low back arched
> Good mornings 
> Just some exercises to strengthen that low back(form form form)


Thank you so much! I am going to print this out and read it before I do back and really try to incorporate your advice on stature of body during deadlifts. I think you are right on not using my drive......I am going to practice this with a bar just to get the form down then lift next back day.

I like box squats, need to do that too! I usually do, but haven't the past week-2. 

You give solid advice!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 10 - Cycle 2*

Today was shoulders oh yeah! I haven't worked shoulders in so long, BUT I MUST SAY I WAS LOVING IT. I love shoulders. I thought today was going to be an easy day, was I wrong. I was for sure hurting through certain workouts. I can't believe I have the next 2 days off. It's going to be so weird not lifting, but I am going to give my body the rest it needs, I will do some HIIT though. 

Any thoughts on the workout below. I feel like I let my shoulders get weaker and I can't wait for them to get strong again!!!! 

Otherwise everything is going great on cycle only side is enlarged female area and crazy sex drive! It's *SO FUN!*

Shoulder Press Barbell on Smith Machine 
Set 1 Reps 20 - 10's (tested, never done this, but I will say by the end it was heavy)
Set 2 Reps 20 - 15's on each side
Set 3 Reps 15 - 15's
Set 4 Reps 15 - 20's

Cable Cross Over Reverse
Set 1 Reps 20 - Don't know weight conversion (but increased 5lbs each one, was tough......by the end)
Set 2 Reps 20
Set 3 Reps 15
Set 4 Reps 15

Shoulder Press Machine
Set 1 Reps 15 - 35
Set 2 Reps 15 - 40
Set 3 Reps 15 - 45 
Set 4 Reps 15 - 50 (was struggling on this one. Shoulders were burning)

Dumbell Front Raises
Set 1 Reps 12 - 15's
Set 2 Reps 12 - 17.5's
Set 3 Reps 12 - 17.5's 

Dumbell Side super set upright row
Set 1 Reps 12 - 15's - 35lb rows
Set 2 Reps 12 - 17.5 - 35lb rows
Set 3 Reps 12 - 20's - 40lb rows

Smith Machine Shrug super set Dumbell Shrug (have never done these, was a little odd, but I did it)
Set 1 Reps 12 - 10's (was light so I know I can go up), 10lb plates super set
Set 2 Reps 15 - 20's on each side - 25lb plates each side
Set 3 Reps 15 - 30's on each side - 25lb plates holding for super set

Finished with weight 25lb plates

3 sets of 30 and oblique's twists, then flutter kicks in between sets

Some updated pictures. I can see some muscle in my back. I have practiced flexing, but man it's hard to figure out how to move your body, did was InsaneMuscle suggested and practiced in a mirror, but didn't get anything major......will keep trying.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You see, pushing yourself physically and mentally far past your perceived breaking points is a crucial part of developing yourself to be the best version of who you are.

Humans are magical, intensely powerful creatures.

We are resilient beyond imagination.

There is an inner power source that we can tap into and use whenever we want.

Most people never taste this source of power.

Conquer your fear. Step deep into that void you keep avoiding and in that space is where you'll truly meet yourself for the first time.

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^ Wisdom.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 11 - Cycle 2*

Happy Thursday!!!!!

Today is my rest day and I was thinking about getting HIIT in and I just decided I wanted one full day off and just to rest and let my muscles grow!!!! HA HA. It was so hard getting up this morning and NOT working out. I was missing it. 

I know breaks are good so I am going to honor them and have some fun on my days off. 

Hoping everyone is having a great and beautiful day!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> ^^ Wisdom.


Awe thank you!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 12 - Cycle 2*

Good morning all! So I don't know if it's the added steroid I am on for my adrenals or not, but I have had a headache since the day before yesterday. Actually had to leave work yesterday cause it was bothering me so bad, or could this be the combination of both Var and Hydrocortisone? Just curious. Dr. said to come off prescription for a couple days and see if the headache goes away. 

So weird not working out 2 days in a row, but coach says rest days are important. I was going to do HIIT, but headache won the fight. Tomorrow I am back at week 2 of my new training. I am excited. Nervous too, it's an intense workout and it's absolutely the hardest one. Quads/Calves. He really works them out with most being 5 sets ranging from 12-20 with some reps at 8. 

Food is still on point and following nutrition to a T. I do love the structure of eating. I always have. I could literally eat the same thing every day. Just vary on meat choices. 

Hope everyone is have a happy Friday!!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hi. What do u line about the revised eating plan? I am a low carb person so very interested in your thoughts! Enjoy the rest!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hi. What do u line about the revised eating plan? I am a low carb person so very interested in your thoughts! Enjoy the rest!!!


I have always been a low carb person as well. Never ingested a lot of carbs, but my coach is a firm believer in abs are built in the kitchen and with proper food you will actually lose BF, FOOD IS FUEL, I must say on a week of eating carbs with every meal, that I have more energy throughout the day, eat still a lot of protein, but have noticed my BF is going down, more of my abs show. It's actually pretty impressive. I was always scared of carbs before, I WILL TELL YOU I am no longer scared. I love them now and it makes sense in how I feel daily and how my body is slowly showing results to it. How many grams of carbs do you get a day?

----------


## saymass003

> I have always been a low carb person as well. Never ingested a lot of carbs, but my coach is a firm believer in abs are built in the kitchen and with proper food you will actually lose BF, FOOD IS FUEL, I must say on a week of eating carbs with every meal, that I have more energy throughout the day, eat still a lot of protein, but have noticed my BF is going down, more of my abs show. It's actually pretty impressive. I was always scared of carbs before, I WILL TELL YOU I am no longer scared. I love them now and it makes sense in how I feel daily and how my body is slowly showing results to it. How many grams of carbs do you get a day?


I totally agree! How many carbs do you consume on the new plan? People are surprised when I tell them I consume 160 carbs on training days and still stay lean.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I totally agree! How many carbs do you consume on the new plan? People are surprised when I tell them I consume 160 carbs on training days and still stay lean.


I know right? I consume between 160-175 carbs during phase 1 and equal protein. It's crazy, I feel leaner the more carbs I eat. I can't believe I didn't know that by eating more carbs the leaner I would feel. Is that how you feel too?

----------


## InternalFire

good to see good improvements, everyone is unique and different, and I am after trying higher carbs, lower fat diet 5 days in a row and I could not continue, it was really killing me, I knew it before I started it but I thought maybe I was wrong, I found out the hard way, that I was right - I cant deal with high carbs on a daily, or maybe I gave up too soon, maybe I needed to adopt, however, I quit such diet and back in on lower carbs now, feel alot better, but never the less I feel glad it works for you, I too know many folks who swear by it and its great, it just shows everyone is so unique we all have to learn our ways and our bodies to see what works the best for us  :Wink: 

How have you been so far? all good?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Good morning/afternoon all. 

I really need some help......does anyone else or has anyone else experienced headaches with var? I seriously getting them and it's mind altering. I have never been someone that get's them, but I have them bad. Like it's hard for me to focus, my eyes hurt. I am worried that I should stop my cycle to see if that relieves them, but I am not wanting too, but I don't know how much longer I can deal with these headaches.

Any help is appreciated.

----------


## InternalFire

are you using enough water? Creatine? Ive no experience or knowledge on var but it may not be var related. Youre on high carb diet, and if I was 5-6 days in on a diet thats ~ 180g carbs, I do get headaches like a hangover that will not get away no matter what... thats my take, I hope its not the carbs thats causing you, maybe its just water. Also are you using any caffeine?

Also, what happened to your nickname?  :Big Grin:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> are you using enough water? Creatine? Ive no experience or knowledge on var but it may not be var related. Youre on high carb diet, and if I was 5-6 days in on a diet thats ~ 180g carbs, I do get headaches like a hangover that will not get away no matter what... thats my take, I hope its not the carbs thats causing you, maybe its just water. Also are you using any caffeine?
> 
> Also, what happened to your nickname?



Today is day 10 on the diet with carbs, I wonder if that's it. I do like the weight decrease and the BF. I do drink green tea, broke my rockstar habit and am drinking green tea, is that bad? I drink about 140oz of water a day. I don't take any other supplements. It's weird though. I didn't have this the last round. I did start on a new steroid through my dr, but she said it can't be the pill she has never had anyone effected that way on it. 

Am I not supposed to be drinking caffeine?

I changed my nickname, cause I use akdanielle for so many things I didn't want anyone to search it looking for FB or something and see this board. I share stuff with you guys that I don't share with the other social media world, like high sex drive or enlarged female parts...HA HA, I bet you can understand. 

I missed you my friend.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Is the Var made by the same lab?

----------


## InternalFire

> Today is day 10 on the diet with carbs, I wonder if that's it. I do like the weight decrease and the BF. I do drink green tea, broke my rockstar habit and am drinking green tea, is that bad? I drink about 140oz of water a day. I don't take any other supplements. It's weird though. I didn't have this the last round. I did start on a new steroid through my dr, but she said it can't be the pill she has never had anyone effected that way on it. 
> 
> Am I not supposed to be drinking caffeine?
> 
> I changed my nickname, cause I use akdanielle for so many things I didn't want anyone to search it looking for FB or something and see this board. I share stuff with you guys that I don't share with the other social media world, like high sex drive or enlarged female parts...HA HA, I bet you can understand. 
> 
> I missed you my friend.


Missed you too girl  :Wink: 

I dunno what is really going on, maybe its just body adopting to food, maybe its some stress related, I could not tell, as first I thought maybe you would use too much caffeine, but getting it from green tea shouldn't be the case especially with this much hydration youre getting, so I dont know. How is your sleep as of lately? 

For me carbs day in and day out deliver hangover like symptoms and I dont fancy those, but were all so unique I can only guess and you can only try go figure out one step at the time. Since youre on carbs alot more, how are your meals timed during the day?


Just like samson said, that was another thing I thought of but cant explain why didnt I asked about it too.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Yeah, I got some GP winni & this shit gave me splitting headaches - I mean, straight mind fvking pain

Switched to ARL Winni - Just fine


Gave some of the GP shit to my buddy, he's like - the horrid head aches mean it's really good shit < LMAO!

UGL shit is so scary when we stop & think about it. I have no clue what the GP garbage had to have in it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Yeah, I got some GP winni & this shit gave me splitting headaches - I mean, straight mind fvking pain
> 
> Switched to ARL Winni - Just fine
> 
> 
> Gave some of the GP shit to my buddy, he's like - the horrid head aches mean it's really good shit < LMAO!
> 
> UGL shit is so scary when we stop & think about it. I have no clue what the GP garbage had to have in it.


Yeah! It's crazy! I am on the same Pharm Brand and same bottle as last time and had no headaches, this time.......i feel like my brain is going to explode. 

Thanks for the input, I have an order in for new ones, so I will test those and then proceed. My test on mine came out pure stuff, or I hope it was accurate......I just don't know what else could be causing them. I want to slam my head against the wall at times.

----------


## < <Samson> >

R u on any stims? - Ephedra, Adderal or Phentemine or the like

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> R u on any stims? - Ephedra, Adderal or Phentemine or the like


Nothing else!!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Good morning everyone. I have a sinus infection. Makes sense why I have had a headache and why I have felt down. So today is day 2 with no workout. It's good though, I have 2 rest days any way so I just took them yesterday and today! I am going home from work here in a few to rest up! Hope everyone is doing well!!! Big hugs.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Nothing else!!!!!




Hmm, just take it one day at a time.


Feeling like shit & getting head aches is def no fun:/

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 24*

Hi guys! Sorry for the late write in. Last Wed. I got really sick. Ended up in an urgent care on Friday with pneumonia and a sinus infection. They think I have been sick for a couple weeks, just not aware of it. It's been hard. Tried to work most mornings, but really needed to rest. Felt good enough on Saturday to do a home workout of shoulders. It took a lot out of me. Then I rested all day and night and Sunday decided to do legs at the gym, got about 1.5 hrs in and was wheezing so bad I had to leave the gym. I ended up home and resting again. Went to work Monday morning and within 45 min was throwing up everywhere. That was a NEW one. called my dr. and she had me schedule IV vitamin's and told me to go home. Went in to see her Tuesday and she said working out Sunday was not the smartest thing and I needed to heal. Put me on a new triple dose antibiotic and said the pneumonia moved from my right to my left lung, but that I was on the mend. Told me to take it easy till I feel 100%, been hard. I haven't been this sick in over a decade. Woke up this morning really wanting to go to the gym, but I didn't. I am going to listen to my body and maybe tomorrow I will be able to go. I am hoping so! So in 7 days I only worked out 2 of those days. 

*I MISS the GYM so much!* I need weights in my life. I feel so out of sorts not having my structure daily. The good news is I haven't swayed off my diet plans. I have been forcing myself to eat all the same as my coach wants. It's been good. 

I am not going to count the last week on var, but I have been taking it to keep it in my system. 

MISS YOU ALL!!!! I will be back to daily updates.

----------


## Proximal

Sorry to hear about your illness. Gym/Weight-lifting withdrawal HURTS!

Feel better - take care - comeback stronger than ever!

----------


## InternalFire

You'll get better faster, just take care of your health more this time around. Since youre not lifting I may even consider dropping var and wait till you're fully recovered. I had pneumonia in the past, on one side of my lungs also, damn thing go nowhere for entire 2 months, I could lift but moving and deeper breathing was almost a death sentence, few times I thought I will need an ambulance, I stopped training completely and just dieted carefully and healed. Some people dont heal properly so quick, heard cases where athletes may be sick with it for 3-5 months before they get better, take care of yourself girl.

Not sure how about anavar effect on your immune system, it may not be helping, but I dont have good knowledge on this end of things

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hey there guys!!! I got the okay to go to the gym tomorrow, just be easier and if I feel like my workout is too much then to take a break and not push through the pain. I don't want to get more sick by not honoring my body! I AM SO EXCITED though to get back into the gym! I cannot wait. SO EXCITED. Did I say that already? 

I am coming back, starting my 3rd week of my training over, since I only did a couple days out of it. Need to to redo it. Cannot WAIT! I will write in tomorrow. I am going to get chest and tri's done tomorrow......

----------


## InternalFire

oh look after yourself girl

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Feel better!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

> feel better!!!!




:d you, feel better right now!  :Wink:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hi there friends!!! I am back at the gym, but operating at about 80%, took my 2 days off and will be back in the gym tomorrow morning. It's really hard getting back in after being really sick. I just got done getting my IV vitamins this morning. They put so much into me. I will do anything to NOT get sick again. That really shook me and changed my days. It was so hard. I forgot my dose this morning and am actually considering taking off and ending this cycle and starting when I get my new var (I still have another 8 week cycle of the 50mg left, it's hard splitting up those pills in 8's). I don't' know if I feel the effects of this cycle like I did the first. Is this normal? I am just worried that being off for 8-10 days didn't do much for me or should I stay on this cycle and just add 10 days on/ Today is day 30. 

Any thoughts?

My diet is on point still. Am needing an extra protein bar. So an additional 190 calories. I love my quest bars. Only sweets' I actually crave. So good.

----------


## InternalFire

Good to hear you're getting better, but I would repeat myself like I said before, more time off = better results, plus your little issue there with pneumonia... I would definitely recommend to come off, heal properly, maintain strict diet and then start fresh some time later when fully recovered and back on track for some time  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi there friends!!! I am back at the gym, but operating at about 80%, took my 2 days off and will be back in the gym tomorrow morning. It's really hard getting back in after being really sick. I just got done getting my IV vitamins this morning. They put so much into me. I will do anything to NOT get sick again. That really shook me and changed my days. It was so hard. I forgot my dose this morning and am actually considering taking off and ending this cycle and starting when I get my new var (I still have another 8 week cycle of the 50mg left, it's hard splitting up those pills in 8's). I don't' know if I feel the effects of this cycle like I did the first. Is this normal? I am just worried that being off for 8-10 days didn't do much for me or should I stay on this cycle and just add 10 days on/ Today is day 30. Any thoughts? My diet is on point still. Am needing an extra protein bar. So an additional 190 calories. I love my quest bars. Only sweets' I actually crave. So good.



Every cycle is a little bit different. Your training, intensity, diet.

Add 10 days if you like. 

Glad you're feeling better

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hi all!! I have officially decided to end this cycle. With getting sick and having so much time off and still not being 100% I feel like I am just wasting pills. I would like to take time off and heal totally and then when I get back on var, really hit it hard after a good month of being better. I am still going to be here and update with my nutrition and workouts, cause frankly I like you all and the motivation and the support we give each other. I also love the knowledge. 

I will back in the gym tomorrow. This week I still had to get iv fluids so I have been taking it easy the last couple of days.

----------


## InternalFire

> Hi all!! I have officially decided to end this cycle. With getting sick and having so much time off and still not being 100% I feel like I am just wasting pills. I would like to take time off and heal totally and then when I get back on var, really hit it hard after a good month of being better. I am still going to be here and update with my nutrition and workouts, cause frankly I like you all and the motivation and the support we give each other. I also love the knowledge.
> 
> I will back in the gym tomorrow. This week I still had to get iv fluids so I have been taking it easy the last couple of days.


Wise thing to do, chick!

Cmon, give us some shots of your meals and some flexing  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hi all!! I have officially decided to end this cycle. With getting sick and having so much time off and still not being 100% I feel like I am just wasting pills. I would like to take time off and heal totally and then when I get back on var, really hit it hard after a good month of being better. I am still going to be here and update with my nutrition and workouts, cause frankly I like you all and the motivation and the support we give each other. I also love the knowledge. I will back in the gym tomorrow. This week I still had to get iv fluids so I have been taking it easy the last couple of days.


Good idea!!!! Rest up and feel better!!

----------


## < <Samson> >

Sounds like a good idea


The juice is a unnecessary strain when you aren't close to 100%, recovering is #1

----------


## AKD_FitChick

You all are awesome. 

I am having the hardest time this week with being so tired. I missed 4 mornings in a row at the gym. I can tell my body is really needing sleep. I never sleep this much. It's crazy. I know some of it is coming off the var, so my body needs to adjust back. I am bummed cause I know that I am behind in my training. But I will get back on the horse tomorrow. 

I usually have energy like a mother f'er, but I don't lately and it's hard to accept. 

Happy FRIDAY peeps!

----------


## InternalFire

Hey girl, dont stress yourself over it, and dont beat up yourself about it, its OK not to be OK sometimes, give yourself a break, take few days holidays from your gym discipline and set yourself up for some spa treatment and good deep relaxing night sleep, chill and rest till you begin to feel like you had enough, and then jump right back in on your old tracks and zoom trough it like youve never been offroad  :Wink: 

Take care of yourself, listen to your body first

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I am here friends!!!! Been working out, just was busy this weekend and today!!! Starting week 5 of my training. Will get some pictures posted here. Really wishing the fluff would go away from my steroids .

Had to check in though  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

> I am here friends!!!! Been working out, just was busy this weekend and today!!! Starting week 5 of my training. Will get some pictures posted here. Really wishing the fluff would go away from my steroids .
> 
> Had to check in though


Hey girl!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hi all! Got hit again with pneumonia, or it really didn't go away, but finally feeling back at 100%, I MEAN TRULY BACK. Today is day 2 of week 1 of Phase 2 of my training. Each phase runs 6 weeks. I am excited. Here are some pictures for motivation!!!! For myself!!!!

----------


## InternalFire

> Hi all! Got hit again with pneumonia, or it really didn't go away, but finally feeling back at 100%, I MEAN TRULY BACK. Today is day 2 of week 1 of Phase 2 of my training. Each phase runs 6 weeks. I am excited. Here are some pictures for motivation!!!! For myself!!!!
> 
> Attachment 165338


looking good girl, real good, that back is showing work put in there!  :Wink:  keep grinding

----------


## Marsoc

> Hi all! Got hit again with pneumonia, or it really didn't go away, but finally feeling back at 100%, I MEAN TRULY BACK. Today is day 2 of week 1 of Phase 2 of my training. Each phase runs 6 weeks. I am excited. Here are some pictures for motivation!!!! For myself!!!!
> 
> Attachment 165338


Pretty lean looking. Nice base platform to boost off of lol.

----------


## carlyeh

Hi! 
Thank you for keeping such a detailed log. You're looking great! Your experiences have helped me out so much.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hi! 
> Thank you for keeping such a detailed log. You're looking great! Your experiences have helped me out so much.


Oh yeah! I am so happy! I know when I read ladies logs before I started, it really helped me to understand the process. What are you doing on yours? Do you have a log started and if so, where is it?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hey guys! I am still here. Still working out most days. Pushing it on days I can, dropping when I can't. But I am here!!!!

Couple little progress pictures!!! The one with my back and blue pants is from this past weekend. Noticing size in my lats again!

----------


## Bio-Active

Your doing great and should be very proud of your accomplishment!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Your doing great and should be very proud of your accomplishment!


Thanks so much!!!! I am really trying and pushing it when I can!!!

----------


## Bio-Active

> Thanks so much!!!! I am really trying and pushing it when I can!!!


 it sure shows. I admire you dedication !!

----------


## InternalFire

Hey Chick  :Wink:  looking amazing, look at that back development! Looking good!

How is your diet and training split nowadays?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hey Chick  looking amazing, look at that back development! Looking good!
> 
> How is your diet and training split nowadays?


Training is going well. I go easy where I need to on some days and really push on other days. I love that my upper body responds so quickly, but my lower body really took a loss from getting sick and it's hard to get it all back and solid. I lifted 3 days this week and have been HIIT training the past couple. I am headed to SC next week for a few days and want to cut a little fat before I head to the beach! I am on a quick HCG cycle too. I love the control of it. I do change up my calories though for lifting days. 

I do see more size now in parts of my back then I had before. I LOVE THAT! 

HOW the heck are you? Missing our daily 'hi's'

----------


## InternalFire

Glad to hear youre rocking it hard girl!

Happy 4 you  :Wink: 

I didn't enjoy HCG while on my TRT protocol, multiple times had to take an action against E2 spikes, and since dropped HCG sides never returned, even after heightened dosage, still all good. HCG may not be for me, or at least not yet.
Still have those 5x pharm amps of 5000iu which I will probably never use  :Big Grin:

----------


## jstone

> I don't know what men do or why they wouldn't. 
> 
> Var has 9 hour half life so after 18 hours nothing left in the body. 
> 
> Maybe one of the guys who have cycled Var can speak to male protocol.


This is not true. If you take 10mg after 9 hours 5mg remains, after 18 hours 2.5mg remains. It takes 6 half lifes before a compound reaches a point of no longer really being active. Male of female dosing 1 time or multiple times daily will not give you really any difference.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> This is not true. If you take 10mg after 9 hours 5mg remains, after 18 hours 2.5mg remains. It takes 6 half lifes before a compound reaches a point of no longer really being active. Male of female dosing 1 time or multiple times daily will not give you really any difference.


Yes. I stand correct.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Male of female dosing 1 time or multiple times daily will not give you really any difference.


Um. Please explain why you would suggest single dosing after fully and correctly explaining half life....seems like a contradiction. Regardless of your explanation I will stick with a split dose.

----------


## jstone

> Um. Please explain why you would suggest single dosing after fully and correctly explaining half life....seems like a contradiction. Regardless of your explanation I will stick with a split dose.


Do whatever works the best for you. Based on half lifes if you dose once per day your on your last doses 3rd half life before consuming your next dose. So you never really have no var in your system. My statements are based more on use than facts.

I have split doses as much as 4 times daily and noticed no difference. Nothing scientific just from experience. Virtually everyone I have asked said the same thing single dose or split dose doesn't really matter.

I see the best results with full dose empty stomach when I wake up. Then I eat and hit the gym about 1 hour after taking the oral.

I only corrected your half life mistakes to keep people from thinking that 2 half lifes was all you get out of a compound. I used to always split doses until I read a post from kelkel about taking the full dose all at once. Every since then I get better results from a single dose.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I see the best results with full dose empty stomach when I wake up. Then I eat and hit the gym about 1 hour after taking the oral.


This. Before workout!  :Smilie:

----------


## InternalFire

just here to stir up some waters, are you doing well girl?

Have a great day if you havent already!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Um. Please explain why you would suggest single dosing after fully and correctly explaining half life....seems like a contradiction. Regardless of your explanation I will stick with a split dose.



Right - makes no sense

I try to split doses throughout the day

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Hey there you all!!! I am back and starting a round. My head is fully in the game and food is on point and lifting 5 days a week with some HIIT in there as well still! Super excited. Took my first split dose this morning. 

I had to take a break. As most of you on here that followed my journey knew I was fighting major thyroid/adrenal/hashi's issues. Well to sum it up, my body stopped absorbing all my medications and I hit a wall. I am now on new medications and have been feeling great!!! Back to my energizer bunny!!! I kept my diet in check. Ate 90% clean. Made it to the gym a 1-2 times a week, lost a lot of muscle and traded it for a little fat. Stayed the same weight, but put on inches. I have been back at the gym officially 6 weeks and them ole' muscles are coming back. I am doing this round, simply because I want too. I miss the strength. I miss how lean I got after, I cannot wait to back to where I was. Thank goodness I haven't lost too much! I will post a current photo soon!!! 

Anything you all would like more detail on this cycle?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Welcome back! 

Any compounds?

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Welcome back! 
> 
> Any compounds?


We like lotts of compounds  :Wink:  

Lol

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Compounds? Please describe? Meaning lifting, more full body lifts?

----------


## Obs

Heck ya! Samson and GGR love compound movements! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 2! Had a really good back workout this morning. Still following my coaches plan, but I add in more lats, cause I love those babies. Today is the first day that I felt 100% in the gym. Naturally I have got myself back to feeling good. Ready to get my muscle back. I am attaching updated pictures. I gained 7 inches of fat  :Frown:  over the last 3-4 months, but today I measured and was down 8.75, now to build back up the right way and cut the right way! Please don't judge the pictures, I lost muscle, thank goodness I didn't gain a bunch of weight. All pictures taken in the past week.

----------


## Obs

Photo looks great btw.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Ha ha! Forgot! Here they are.

----------


## AKD_FitChick



----------


## GirlyGymRat

Look amazing!

----------


## ghettoboyd

welcome back, you look fantastic...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 3*

Sorry for the late post. I am not feeling the effects yet, typically in the past its about a week. I do have a question. If I take my dose at 4:50am and start my lift at 5:20am, is that okay via the whole half life part. I take 6.25 at 4:50am and 5pm take the other 6.25. Does that work? Is it still in my system? Am I reaping the benefits fully of the var?

Today I did HIIT on an empty stomach. Felt so good to get in some HIIT, but let me tell you my back was sore. In our HIIT classes they use a lot of weights and I dropped them a few times just to power through. I can't wait till I get that BOOM, so I just push super hard.

My lifting schedule for now is........It will change in a couple weeks to change it up (run 6 week long workout routines). My nutrition is on point too!!! I am still working with my coach and I adore him. He loves me eating complex carbs!

Saturday - Quads/Calves
Sunday - Chest/Tri
Monday - off
Tuesday - Back/Biceps
Wednesday - HIIT only
Thursday - Hamstrings/Glutes/Calves
Friday - Shoulders (sometimes I will add shoulders in on back and leg days and skip Friday, so I have another rest day)

I will get more in detail on actual weights and lifts and goals and achievements as they start coming. My boyfriend is actually excited for some sides....ha ha. 

I have been really lucky to not really get any crazy sides on my cycles......THANK GOD!

Starting Measurements
Height - 5'10 3/4

----------


## < <Samson> >

Compounds I was referring to were to - juice & juice like compounds 


But, yes - many compound movements too - y not

----------


## DocToxin8

Good going, looking great!

And about half lives btw,
while the anabolic response seems to be the same in users whether they take all at once or split dosages,
for women I'd recommend splitting dosages nonetheless to avoid higher spikes in androgen levels. I believe higher spikes in androgen levels can lead to more virilization sides than keeping androgen levels stable at a somewhat lower level. 

Anyways,
Amazing work Fitchick!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Compounds I was referring to were to - juice & juice like compounds 
> 
> 
> But, yes - many compound movements too - y not


I wish! I wish I had access to more......I don't sadly, only Var. I would love to know what would work well with Var. I know GGR has run compound cycles. Would be interested in doing so, I really want to push my body!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Good going, looking great!
> 
> And about half lives btw,
> while the anabolic response seems to be the same in users whether they take all at once or split dosages,
> for women I'd recommend splitting dosages nonetheless to avoid higher spikes in androgen levels. I believe higher spikes in androgen levels can lead to more virilization sides than keeping androgen levels stable at a somewhat lower level. 
> 
> Anyways,
> Amazing work Fitchick!


Thank you so much for the response. I will just keep taking it then at 4:30 am and around 5:00 pm, that should work, I do train in the morning very early around 5:20ish or earlier.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 4 in the house!

Feel great! Can't wait for my lift. I have cortisol spiking issues at night for some reason. I will wake up like WIDE THE F AWAKE at 2-3 am every night. Some nights I will just get up if it's closer to 3:30, but last night I stayed in bed and fell back to sleep an hour later and needless to say when my alarm went off at 4:30 I was tired. I have trained every day this week in some form, so I thought a rest day is good, then hit Hammies/Glutes tomorrow and get some good lifts this weekend. 

Other than that I am here and so READY. 

I will say my body is tight today, like a little achy.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Compounds I was referring to were to - juice & juice like compounds 
> 
> 
> But, yes - many compound movements too - y not


I was tracking. Lol

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> I wish! I wish I had access to more......I don't sadly, only Var. I would love to know what would work well with Var. I know GGR has run compound cycles. Would be interested in doing so, I really want to push my body!


Var with primo. Both in same family so would not necessarily run again. 

masteron and proviron is on my short list now.  :Smilie:

----------


## < <Samson> >

If $ was no issue, I'd say GH would be the female go to compound - but, it needs to by HG. < which costs at least one arm & one leg

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 5**HAPPY FRIDAY*

Good morning lovely people! Rise and Shined at 4:50 took my dose and headed to the gym.......felt good! I could have kept going longer. I think the effects are coming on a little or I am just fully back to ENERGIZER BUNNY since all my health crap and fixing medications. I am keeping my weights lower for now, since I have been back in the gym fully when I lift on my legs, I actually am so in pain for a few days after, so I am building back up before I stack some lbs on. So be easy on me not lifting as heavy yet. I honestly was spent by the end, but I wanted to keep going......I LOVE THAT FEELING. 

Oh and if anyone wants to know this is my coach's routine....he changes me up every 6 weeks. I would never willingly do 20 reps each set over and over.....I do what I am told!

Hamstrings, Glutes
Leg Press - Feet high on plate 
Set 1	Reps	20 - 180
Set 2	Reps	20 - 230
Set 3	Reps	20 - 230
Set 4	Reps	20 - 270

Weighted Step Ups 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 10lb Each Arm
Set 2	Reps	15 - 10lb Each Arm
Set 3	Reps	15 - 10lb Each Arm
Set 4	Reps	15 - 15lb Each Arm

Deadlift - Stiff Leg 
Set 1	Reps	20 - 60
Set 2	Reps	20 - 60
Set 3	Reps	20 - 70
Set 4	Reps	20 - 80

Lying Leg Curls (I was so pretty wiped, I superset a lot of my lifts)	
Set 1	Reps	12 - 35 
Set 2	Reps	15 - 40 
Set 3	Reps	20 - 35
Set 4	Reps	20 - 35 

Seated Leg Curls - Hamstring Pull Downs 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 70
Set 2	Reps	15 - 75
Set 3	Reps	15 - 80
Set 4	Reps	15 - 80

Hip Booty Lifts with Bar 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 50lb
Set 2	Reps	15 - 50lb
Set 3	Reps	15 - 50lb
Set 4	Reps	15 - 50lb

Booty Kicks 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 40
Set 2	Reps	15 - 40
Set 3	Reps	15 - 40

Okay so don't *LAUGH* but I have an in house personal steam sauna. I freaking love this tool. So I took a morning steam today after my lift and before shower/work. I am in LOVE. I look like a robot in it!! Transformer? 


UM I would love to experiment with gear.......I will do some research, my issue is more of who and where do you get it here.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> If $ was no issue, I'd say GH would be the female go to compound - but, it needs to by HG. < which costs at least one arm & one leg


Do you mean HGH? I don't know what GH is. 

I have access to HGH, would take about a month.......I have known people to use HGH, but I never have. What's the benefits of doing with var?

All this only if you were saying HGH? Lol, if not!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Do you mean HGH?



Yup, GH -Growth Hormone 

HGH - Human Growth Hormone



Benefits - well, its GH - Enough said  :Wink: 



Look into it



Also, if you decide to go the GH rout. Make sure it's HG(Human Grade). Not, generic China garbage




Personally, I waiting for my 40's to jump on the GH train - no major need for it now, for me at least

----------


## GirlyGymRat

❤️ It. Expensive. Makes me feel good. Anti aging properties are phenomenal at very low dosages 1 iu pharm. Females running higher dosages experience improved lean body mass, vision, memory sharpness, ladino dreams in vivid color. 

few downsides. Water retention easily managed with cardio. Loading period to see results 6 months. Did I mention how expensive?!?!! Often faked. Sources unstable. 

Granted one wish by a genie, lifelong supply of pharm grade hgh. Enuff said!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

My brother has gotten real grade HGH and loved it and my sister as well, both over 45 though. I would agree I am still in my later 30's and would like to wait to do something like that till my body really needs it or feels like I need it. 

GGR I am all about anti aging techniques though......my medicine cabinet is proof......I have so many skin product and I must say I never get told I look in my later 30's.....thank goodness. Thank goodness for genetics too! I agree HGH is really expensive. I know my bro and sis, spent a ton of money on it.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 8*

Happy Monday!!! Sorry about not posting this weekend. Saturday I had a great Chest and Tri workout, for sure was able to go up in weights......I am easing my way in to allow my joints to catch up a little. I am taking everything I learned in cycle 1 and applying it here. I feel like I am getting harder. I am starting a little of the bloat and holding a little water weight. I know this time it will come off within 10 days of last dose, so I am not worried about it at all. Sunday I headed to the gym to do Quads, but ended up getting in a tiff with my man (who when wakes up early to lifts, is not always in the best spirits, he isn't a morning person like me), so I left the gym and walked/ran 1.5 miles home. I however did a really good vinyasa level 2 yoga class, major sweat........dripping actually.

Shot out of bed like a cannon this morning, dreaming for a couple hours of lifting, so i booked it to the gym......and nailed quads, I did walking weighted lunges between every set and every workout. I will probably be sore tomorrow, HERE'S HOPING, but not pain.......


Day 1 Legs QUADS/CALVES
1. Regular Squats
1st set for 20 reps - 65lbs
2nd set for 20 reps - 85lbs
3rd set for 8 reps - 105lbs
4th set for 6 reps - 115lbs, working my way up with my knee (don't know if you all remember I have right knee issues)
5th set for 20 reps - 85lbs

2. Leg Extensions 
1st set for 20 reps - 70lbs
2nd set for 20 reps - 80lbs
3rd set for 20reps - 90 lbs
4th set for 20 reps - 100lbs
5th set for 20 reps - 110lbs (made it 16 reps, remember I am doing walking lunges between each set and my legs are shaking) First time making it back to 110 in a few months.

3 Leg Press
1st set for 20 reps - 180
2nd set for 8 reps - 270
3rd set for 8reps - 320
4th set for 6 reps - 340
5th set for 20 reps - skipped

4. Dumbbell Walking Lunges 
1st set for 20reps each leg - 20lbs
2nd set for 20reps each leg - 20lbs
3rd set for 20 reps each leg - 20lbs
4th set for 20 reps each leg - 20lbs

5. Hack Squats Supper Set with Front Barbell Squats 
1st set for 20reps - 90
2nd set for 8reps - 140
3rd set for 6 reps - Outta time at the gym
4th set for 20 reps - Outta time at the gym

6 Calf Raises Standing 
1st set for 15 reps - 50lbs
2nd set for 10 reps - 50lbs

Weighted abs on decline bench 3 sets of 20, weighted obliques 3 sets of 20, legs ups for obliques 10each side....was time to go home! Wish I could have kept going, but work calls.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Added bonus of sides starting, one in particular.....let's say keeps the man happier.

----------


## ghettoboyd

> *Day 8*
> 
> Happy Monday!!! Sorry about not posting this weekend. Saturday I had a great Chest and Tri workout, for sure was able to go up in weights......I am easing my way in to allow my joints to catch up a little. I am taking everything I learned in cycle 1 and applying it here. I feel like I am getting harder. I am starting a little of the bloat and holding a little water weight. I know this time it will come off within 10 days of last dose, so I am not worried about it at all. Sunday I headed to the gym to do Quads, but ended up getting in a tiff with my man (who when wakes up early to lifts, is not always in the best spirits, he isn't a morning person like me), so I left the gym and walked/ran 1.5 miles home. I however did a really good vinyasa level 2 yoga class, major sweat........dripping actually.
> 
> Shot out of bed like a cannon this morning, dreaming for a couple hours of lifting, so i booked it to the gym......and nailed quads, I did walking weighted lunges between every set and every workout. I will probably be sore tomorrow, HERE'S HOPING, but not pain.......
> 
> 
> Day 1 Legs QUADS/CALVES
> 1. Regular Squats
> ...


wow nice work girl, lot of volume...kudos...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> wow nice work girl, lot of volume...kudos...


Thanks so much!!! I love trying to kill it at the gym!!! My favorite day is tomorrow BACK DAY! Can't wait.

----------


## ghettoboyd

chest and biceps for me today...woo whooo...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> chest and biceps for me today...woo whooo...


Love chest too!!! Have a great workout! Your physique is incredible.....

----------


## ghettoboyd

> Love chest too!!! Have a great workout! Your physique is incredible.....


thank you so much...I have seen your picks as well and you look fantastic...respect...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*It's lunch time and I am STARVING*

Here comes the need for the increased calories.....

Lunch today.......



Food intake - Any advice is welcomed.

Breakfast

3 egg whites/ 1 yolk / 2.4 oz of ground turkey
1/2 cup uncooked oatmeal GF of course / Stevia for flavor (liquid only)

Snack
Quest Bar

Lunch 
5 oz Steelhead Trout / 1 cup Broccoli / .5 cup of quinoa

Snack 

????

Dinner 
Something very close to lunch, I prep all my meals on Sunday and have for nearly a decade. It's a way of life for me.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> thank you so much...I have seen your picks as well and you look fantastic...respect...


I really appreciate that! I look around at times at the gym and see woman that are shorter than me pack on muscle so quick (I catch myself envious, but I remember this is my body and I love myself)......it takes more time for sure for me to show muscle since I am freaking gumby over here  :Smilie:  ....all 5'11 of me just prays for biceps......say a prayer for me too? LOL.

----------


## ghettoboyd

I will hun, but remember you are beautiful.... I'm quite sure your man is trilled to have you in his life...time to get ready for the gym...later on...

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I will hun, but remember you are beautiful.... I'm quite sure your man is trilled to have you in his life...time to get ready for the gym...later on...


Sweet again  :Smilie:  

Have a great lift!!!

----------


## BRUTAL

well this seem like its worth reading and giving some great aplause that are so due !

great job girl!

----------


## DocToxin8

Awesome woman! This is impressive!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 9*

Good morning!!! Happy Tuesday. I was so eager to get to the gym this morning I kept waking up to check to see if it was 4:50 yet. Needless to say it doesn't make for a great nights sleep. Thank goodness I am a morning person regardless of how much I sleep. I awoke like an eager beaver......GYM TIME = MY TIME. I felt strong, I don't feel the pump major yet.....wondering when it's going to hit?? Taking 6.25 2x daily. For sure up a little, but not like I was the first cycle. Any thoughts on this?

Today I get my vitamin IV push, love these babies.....I get a huge dose of good vitamins, straight in the vein. I have to do these every 2 weeks to help with not getting sick, I have a pretty weak immune system due to my thyroid, hashi, cortisol crap......So i do everything I can to keep my health up to above par. 

Tomorrow is my no gym time......I have HIIT on Wednesdays. I do love it. I cannot wait to get home tonight and just relax, sauna in my one person steam machine......and relax. 

I hope you all are having a great morning! Feels so good to be back with you all.

Here is the ole' workout for the day. Any advice is welcomed. I am going to be starting a new 6 week routine after this Sunday.......

*Back/ Biceps*

1. Hammer and Strength Back Pull Downs
1st set for 15 reps - 45lb plates (each side for all lifts)
2nd set for 15 reps - 50lb plates
3rd set for 12 reps - 55lb plates
4th set for 8 reps - 60lb plates

2. Hammer and Strength Side Lat Pull Downs
1st set for 15 reps - 45lb plates (each side for all lifts)
2nd set for 15 reps - 50lb plates
3rd set for 12 reps - 55lb plates
4th set for 8 reps - 60lb plates


3. Seated Pull Down Rows Close Grip w/ Super set kneeling cable cross over lat pull down
1st set for 10 reps - 75lb/30lb
2nd set for 15 reps - 70lb/40lb
3rd set for 20 reps - 65/50
4th set for 20 reps - 60/50

4. Straight Bar SEATED Pull Downs Wide w/ super set rope pulls right at chest level (it's crazy to me that I used to start on 125lbs) for sure honoring myself here.
1st set for 10 reps - 90lb/90lb
2nd set for 15 reps - 80lb/85lb
3rd set for 20 reps - 75/75
4th set for 20 reps - 75 (didn't finish rope pulls)

5. Dumbbell one Arm Rows
1st set for 10 reps - 30
2nd set for 15 reps - 27.5
3rd set for 20 reps - 25
4th set for 20 reps - 25

6. Dumbbell Curls Alternating (Seated) 
1st set for 15 reps each arm - 17.5
2nd set for 15 reps each arm - 20
3rd set for 15 reps each arm - 20 (could have gone up, should have pushed)

7. Standing E-Z Curl bar Curls (arms were dying)
1st set for 15 reps - 30lbs
2nd set for 12 reps - 35lbs
3rd set for 8 reps
4th set for 20 reps

AKD

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> well this seem like its worth reading and giving some great aplause that are so due !
> 
> great job girl!


Awe thanks!! Really appreciate you being here....... lots of props to you friend.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Awesome woman! This is impressive!


Coming from you, that is a huge compliment. Thanks so much for being here. It really encourages me to push!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Lunch! Sorry ate some before photo! Good scoop of sweet mashed (did not measure, just eating....i love these babies), Swordfish and asparagus. Don't mind the big squirt of sriracha, I don't eat it all, but I love the spice, anything spicy!!! Have to have spice with every meal!

I love FOOD. CLEAN FOOD. Sometimes I barely chew, I just swallow.  :Smilie:

----------


## DocToxin8

> Don't mind the big squirt, I just swallow.


Couldn't help it FitChick, too far?
(If so I apologize and will delete it)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Couldn't help it FitChick, too far?
> (If so I apologize and will delete it)


BWWWHHHAAAAA, HECK NO don't delete it!!! Never too far for me. You can't go too far for me. I can take it. Totally cracking up! I tend to go to the dirty humor side.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 10*

I decided to skip my HIIT this morning and rest a little, not sleeping good at all, was up so much last night. Planned out my lifts for the rest of the week. I am going to start a new phase this weekend and am still leaning to 2 a day legs, hitting quads and calves one day and hamstrings and glutes another and adding shoulders on to a leg day, then focus on back, chest and maybe arms in one day? THOUGHTS? Trying to change it up. So keep it traditional Back and Bi and Chest and Tri or isolate Back, Chest and then arms one day with legs 2x a week. Please advice is so welcomed!!!!

So today I caught a little glimpse of my veins coming back. I am pretty lean naturally in some areas, but I love seeing these come out! 



Am I such a dork? 

I took a really good steam sauna last night, felt amazing. Made it 20 min and was literally dripping. 

My weight is the same so far. I will take measurements after 2 weeks. So this weekend, I am guessing. 

Is it weird that I don't feel the kick like I did first round? Should I up my dose? Thoughts?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 11*

Happy Thursday! Good nights sleep last night. Slept for 7 hrs, only woke up once. Got out of bed at 4:50 and headed right to the gym.....really meant to go a little lighter on todays workout since Sunday I am doing my new routine and it's a doozy, but I couldn't help myself and decided to push a little more but not to kill myself. I however supersetted my entire workout. I was sweating like crazy, SO FUN. I actually had a newbie (a friend though of one of the normal 5am'er crew) come up to me and said "you are fierce in you workouts and really inspire me to push it, you're so focused." I saw him when I left the gym too and he said he did 2 full sets of stair climb runs up 4 flights of stairs. I was like HELL YEAH! 

I am starting my new routine on Saturday and was going to share it here. I wrote it out and I really like it, but would love some advice if anyone has any? Thoughts?

Don't mind the boob shot, showing the boob sweat from my lift this morning (well hello in your face picture, sorry couldn't resize). Just me being goofy this morning, loving my new gear for lifts. I love fun pants.
 

Day 4 - LEGS - Hamstrings and Glutes 

1	Leg Press - 
Set 1	Reps	20 - 180
Set 2	Reps	20 - 270
Set 3	Reps	18 - 270 
Set 4	Reps	12 - 320

2	Weighted Step Ups	SUPER SET with Deadlift below 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 10lb each
Set 2	Reps	15 - 10lb each
Set 3	Reps	15 - 10lb each
Set 4	Reps	15 - 10lb each

3	Deadlift - Stiff Leg 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 70lb
Set 2	Reps	15 - 70lb
Set 3	Reps	15 - 80lb
Set 4	Reps	15 - 80lb

4	Hip Lifts with Bar to target DAT ass / Superset with Weighted Decline Abs with 25lb plate (20 reps e set) 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 50lb
Set 2	Reps	15 - 50lb
Set 3	Reps	15 - 50lb


5	Seated Leg Curls - Hamstring Pull Downs Superset with Butt pushdowns on the assisted pull up machine at 130lbs each leg 10 reps x 4) 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 75
Set 2	Reps	15 - 85
Set 3	Reps	15 - 95
Set 4	Reps	15 - 80 (dropped it was tired)


6	Booty Kicks / Super set with obliques leg raises 
Set 1	Reps	15 - 40lb
Set 2	Reps	15 - 40lb
Set 3	Reps	15 - 40lb

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Lunch for the day! Starving. 

5oz of Steelhead Trout with 1/2 cup Quinoa and cup Broccoli. Get in my tummy!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Another question: My var doesn't expire till Aug 2018, but I am not getting the pump, like first cycle....is that just because the newness wore off. I am getting stronger more up to my old lifting weights, but I am wondering if muscle memory or var. Curious thoughts on this?

----------


## DocToxin8

Your leg workout looks nice, but why no squats?
Squats build it all u know, booty too. 
Oh, and very nice pics!  :Smilie: 

As for the var, are you running the same dose as last time,
and what dose is it? 10mg?

Need some women to chime in on that,
but I'd think that you won't feel it like you did first cycle with same dose,
When it's a mild dose at least. 
Doesn't mean you have to bump it up,
as long as you see gains then I would stay at the same dose. 
Also, there can be some differences between labs, so dose it could have been slightly overdosed last time, or underdosed this time. 
I wouldn't worry too much about it unless side effects or lack of gains manifest. 

You rock!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Your leg workout looks nice, but why no squats?
> Squats build it all u know, booty too. 
> Oh, and very nice pics! 
> 
> As for the var, are you running the same dose as last time,
> and what dose is it? 10mg?
> 
> Need some women to chime in on that,
> but I'd think that you won't feel it like you did first cycle with same dose,
> ...


Hey you! I went lighter today on my workout since I do legs 2x a week. Squats I do on my quad day. Is that okay? 

Day 4 - LEGS - QUAD and CALVES 

1 Regular Squats 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

2 Front Squats or Seated Squats (I prefer fully seated squats at times, works the legs a lot for me) 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

3 Leg Extensions 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

4 Leg Press 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

5 Dumbell Walking Lunges 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

6 Hack Squat super set front barbell squat 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

7 Calf Raises Standing 
Set 1 Reps 18
Set 2 Reps 15
Set 3 Reps 12
Set 4 Reps 8

I take 12.5mg split 6.25 at 5am and then 5pm. I am running the same dose. Don't want to risk sides, I was very lucky last time to only get the good sexual sides  :Smilie: 

You rock too!!! Thank you so much for giving me your feedback. Really appreciate YOU. 

Here is my new Hamstring workout. Any advice?




Day 2 - LEGS - HAMS/GLUTES/CALVES











1
Leg Press - Feet high on plate



Set
1
Reps
20



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









2
Weighted Step Ups



Set
1
Reps
15



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
15



Set
4
Reps
15









3
Deadlift - Stiff Leg



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









4
Reverse Hack Squat



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









5
Seated Leg Curls - Hamstring Pull Downs



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









6
Side Leg Press - Leg Press Machine



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









7
Lying Leg Curls



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









8
Hip Raises target Glutes



Set
1
Reps
20



Set
2
Reps
20



Set
3
Reps
20









9
Smith Machine Deep Squats



Set
1
Reps
15



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
15









10
Calf Raises Leg Press



Set
1
Reps
18



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
12



Set
4
Reps
8









11
Booty Kicks Optional



Set
1
Reps
15



Set
2
Reps
15



Set
3
Reps
15

----------


## DocToxin8

The programs look good to me, maybe a bit much though?
How long to you usually take to get through such a program?

Since you've included warm up sets it might just seem much on paper to me,
as i usually don't include them. 
But if you feel you manage to recover well from this, then it's just golden. 
Though for me it more common to go through maybe 5 excersizes in one program when doing a 5 split program.
It depends on many factors, with 11 excersizes I would only let one set in each excersize go to failure. (If that)

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> The programs look good to me, maybe a bit much though?
> How long to you usually take to get through such a program?
> 
> Since you've included warm up sets it might just seem much on paper to me,
> as i usually don't include them. 
> But if you feel you manage to recover well from this, then it's just golden. 
> Though for me it more common to go through maybe 5 excersizes in one program when doing a 5 split program.
> It depends on many factors, with 11 excersizes I would only let one set in each excersize go to failure. (If that)


I am PM'ing you! Thanks so much!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Hey you! I went lighter today on my workout since I do legs 2x a week. Squats I do on my quad day. Is that okay? 
> 
> Day 4 - LEGS - QUAD and CALVES 
> 
> 1 Regular Squats 
> Set 1 Reps 18
> Set 2 Reps 15
> Set 3 Reps 12
> Set 4 Reps 8
> ...


Damn. That's a lot of volume. I saw in the early part of your threads you were doing HIT. Have you stopped or are you alternating? Nice progress.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Are you on day 4 of var or day 4 of lifting? 

It takes a few days to feel AAS for the milder compounds. Suggest stay course for a week.

I hope it's not the expiration date. I have primo that is nearing expiration.  that be my bad luck! 

I'm becoming a bigger fan of HIIT. It's quicker. It's great cardio. It's intense. I was resting too much before. It seems girls lift and lift and lift same muscle and then lift a little more. I'm becoming a bigger fan of quality then quantity. 

I also know I need to cross train to keep my muscles uncomfortable. 

I can't hardly wait to get back. Been sick for a month...baby step progress sux!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Damn. That's a lot of volume. I saw in the early part of your threads you were doing HIT. Have you stopped or are you alternating? Nice progress.


Thanks for stopping by. Yes after taking amazing advice from Nach and Doc I am going to shorten my sets/reps and lifts per day. Starting tomorrow. Over my years of training I have tried every type of routine, but I find myself more at home with the advice from them. Really respect their thoughts. 

I still do HIIT, I just skipped this week, I was really tired on Wednesday. I usually do HIIT a couple times a week at least. I did read somewhere though that doing HIIT on cycle when you're trying to build is counter productive, so I am open to suggestions.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Are you on day 4 of var or day 4 of lifting? 
> 
> It takes a few days to feel AAS for the milder compounds. Suggest stay course for a week.
> 
> I hope it's not the expiration date. I have primo that is nearing expiration.  that be my bad luck! 
> 
> I'm becoming a bigger fan of HIIT. It's quicker. It's great cardio. It's intense. I was resting too much before. It seems girls lift and lift and lift same muscle and then lift a little more. I'm becoming a bigger fan of quality then quantity. 
> 
> I also know I need to cross train to keep my muscles uncomfortable. 
> ...


Hey Girl - I am on day 12 today.....I think you were reading the day from my lift cycle. I am on the same exact bottle as 1st cycle and exp date is 8/2018, but I don't have the same pump. I am still on 12.5 a day 6.25 am and 6.25 pm. 

I am so glad you are loving HIIT, I freaking love heart pumping, almost puking, drenched in sweat workouts. It really is my mediation along with lifting. Some sit quietly, I like chaos, it helps me tune out. I love quality over quantity too. I have done it all, but my coach had me on MORE MORE MORE reps for the last 6 months, so going back to my old lift style will be fun. I saw you asked somewhere about Orangetheory, we have those every where here now. I have friends that LOVE them, but it's very similar to my HIIT already and my family owns my HIIT studio so I don't have to pay another costly membership somewhere else. I am getting certified to teach this year. I want to help others achiever their goals. It's my passion. 

I hear you on getting back. I think when I hit my wall with sickness, I was more depressed I was missing the gym then actually being sick. I am sending you healing vibes!!! You will be back in no time FULL FORCE. You've got this!!!!!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Thanks for stopping by. Yes after taking amazing advice from Nach and Doc I am going to shorten my sets/reps and lifts per day. Starting tomorrow. Over my years of training I have tried every type of routine, but I find myself more at home with the advice from them. Really respect their thoughts. 
> 
> I still do HIIT, I just skipped this week, I was really tired on Wednesday. I usually do HIIT a couple times a week at least. I did read somewhere though that doing HIIT on cycle when you're trying to build is counter productive, so I am open to suggestions.


You can go wrong with Nacho and Doc. I'm listening to Nacho myself right now. 
Keep up the hard work. I haven't read all of your log but you are dedicated.
HIT on cycle is how you make your gains. If you go to the lounge there is a most improved completion that was 8 weeks. Both Nacho and I did hit the whole way through and you can see the growth. Especially Nacho. I'm a firm believer in it. Also if you haven't check out Marcus Dungeon thread. He goes into detail on what true HIT is.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 12*

HAPPY FRIDAY! I am doing my happy dance all day!

So after my needed welcomed advice, I changed my new 6 week routine starting tomorrow to less sets/reps and lifts per day. I used to train this way, so I think it will be good to get back to it for a phase. I love my coaches training too, but I KNOW I need to change it up every 6-8 weeks, I really like his routines, but I will take 6 weeks off and do mine with adjustments from Nach and DocToxin......Thanks so much guys! Really appreciate your insight. 

I am finally hitting that point of exhaustion today. I have sleep issues, I am so high energy all the time, that I have to crash one night. Last night I slept 5.5 - 6 hrs, woke up at 3 and couldn't fall back asleep till 4 then alarm off at 4:50, knew if I took the day off and went back to sleep I would be more tired, so I decided to get up and put on my happy face and lace the shoes up and head to the gym for some shoulders (light since I have chest tomorrow). Got a good 45-1hr lift with lots of lovely abs. 

I am going to crash so hard tonight, I may take a sleep aid to knock me out for 7-8 hrs. I no matter what wake up at 5am on EVERY day of the week, so I just head to bed early or take a pill to ensure I don't wake up. I know my cortisol is spiking at night, that's why I am waking more often. DAMN Adrenals.....sometimes my system is just a bitch, then I remember that it could be worse, at least I have a body that works hard and gets me to where I want to be. So I am happy no matter what.

Have a bunch of moving this weekend to help a friend who has been staying with me after moving cross country. I finally get my WHOLE HOUSE back. I cannot wait!!! I love my domain. So excited, I actually screamed for joy out loud when she told me she was moving........

OH MAN sorry for the babbles......totally off subject of weights and sides and lifts and var......it's Friday, what can I say?

Hope you all are having a fantastic day!  :Blowingup:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> You can go wrong with Nacho and Doc. I'm listening to Nacho myself right now. 
> Keep up the hard work. I haven't read all of your log but you are dedicated.
> HIT on cycle is how you make your gains. If you go to the lounge there is a most improved completion that was 8 weeks. Both Nacho and I did hit the whole way through and you can see the growth. Especially Nacho. I'm a firm believer in it. Also if you haven't check out Marcus Dungeon thread. He goes into detail on what true HIT is.


Thanks! I couldn't agree more on the guru's per say! 

My log is made up of 1st cycle ever and the start of a 2nd cycle before i got sick, my new cycle starts on page 9.......So I am freshly back in the game, but I have drive and am very dedicated. As my family says I never do anything half ass.

----------


## Capebuffalo

If you are looking for extra motivation me Nacho Krugger and getthoboyd are running different competitions. Check out the thread in the lounge. We'd love to have you. We will have different ones for different goals. We are trying to get GGR to kick some ass.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> If you are looking for extra motivation me Nacho Krugger and getthoboyd are running different competitions. Check out the thread in the lounge. We'd love to have you. We will have different ones for different goals. We are trying to get GGR to kick some ass.


Marcus Hit Dungeon? GGR is awesome and so motivating too!!!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> Marcus Hit Dungeon? GGR is awesome and so motivating too!!!


That's the one.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Day 13 in the house!!! 

Did first day of new workout, hit chest! I loved it, I felt like I could add more chest workouts!!! I felt good in my weights too, made notes of what I could lift more on. Need to get my bench up in weight. Happy Saturday. Have to finish helping my friend load her uhaul, I finally get my house back!!

----------


## NACH3

> Attachment 168410Attachment 168411Attachment 168412Attachment 168413


Looking awesome, AKD!! You are super lean and Your gonna see great results on this run - you now know what it takes and will be able to push harder each day, yet know when to pullback & not to burn yourself out... listen to your body!

----------


## Capebuffalo

We need you in our most improved comp. Start Date April 16 - July 10. 12 weeks of greatness. You in?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

I will respond and post updates from weekend and today, but need help........does anyone experience really bad vertigo on cycle of var or know if it causes it? Since last later in the week, I have started feeling off a little at points throughout the day. Then Friday evening when I was moving my friends storage unit, I was on the 2nd floor and literally felt the building start waving, my friend and boyfriend said my coloring was way off and I literally had to sit down cause I thought I was going to pass out. Then Saturday it happened again. It's scary whey it happens, cause I am a workhorse and never really get slowed down, and it scares me. Sunday it happened again when I was walking through ikea with my little, I felt like the building was moving. Had to get out of there super fast. I know I need rest. I have been literally non stop for 3 weeks, so could that be in with working out heavy and maybe not enough calories this weekend? I have upped my cals, and prepped everything last night for this week. Or could it be the var? I have never had these sides prior, AND I don't want to not finish this cycle. But I worry I am doing too much. I am also on T3 75mcg/T4 40mcg daily not for vanity, but for actual health. I am also on female hormones 200mg of progesterone, cause I don't produce them naturally.....PLEASE HELP!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Duplicate

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 15*

So chest from Saturday I am not sore at all. I need to lift heavier or more reps......Yesterday I did my hamstrings/glutes. I added in a little more like 1-2 movements, took less than 1/5 hours with abs. I was able to lift heavier for sure. Building back up finally. Today, not sore at all though. Not even aware that I lifted weights. This morning I did back. I forgot to take pictures of my log and weights and workouts I did, so i will post that later. But I did up my weight and used my wrist straps finally for some back and I lifted even heavier. I LOVE THOSE BAD BOYS! Really helps. I feel overall really good in my workouts, but I feel like it's way less hard than before. I am for sure leaving feeling like I could have done more. Any advice on that. I guess I will just go as heavy as I possibly can. Next week will be different for sure, now I know where to up my weights. 

Please read note above from me, I *NEED ADVICE* please.

Prepped my meals out yesterday, every Sunday. I am such a creature of habit.

----------


## Obs

> *Day 15*
> 
> So chest from Saturday I am not sore at all. I need to lift heavier or more reps......Yesterday I did my hamstrings/glutes. I added in a little more like 1-2 movements, took less than 1/5 hours with abs. I was able to lift heavier for sure. Building back up finally. Today, not sore at all though. Not even aware that I lifted weights. This morning I did back. I forgot to take pictures of my log and weights and workouts I did, so i will post that later. But I did up my weight and used my wrist straps finally for some back and I lifted even heavier. I LOVE THOSE BAD BOYS! Really helps. I feel overall really good in my workouts, but I feel like it's way less hard than before. I am for sure leaving feeling like I could have done more. Any advice on that. I guess I will just go as heavy as I possibly can. Next week will be different for sure, now I know where to up my weights. 
> 
> Please read note above from me, I *NEED ADVICE* please.
> 
> Prepped my meals out yesterday, every Sunday. I am such a creature of habit.


My best advice would be to join a competition on here. It will increase your drive shooting for most improved over others. So... AKD vs. Kawi vs. GGR?????

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> We need you in our most improved comp. Start Date April 16 - July 10. 12 weeks of greatness. You in?


For sure interested! Waiting for some advice from the pro's on my question above. I am getting really bad vertigo dizzy spells and wondering if it could be gear.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Looking awesome, AKD!! You are super lean and Your gonna see great results on this run - you now know what it takes and will be able to push harder each day, yet know when to pullback & not to burn yourself out... listen to your body!


You're the best! Thank you so much! I really appreciate all your help. I have felt like on day 3 of new plan and I could be pushing way more. Not sore one ounce. At least I know for next week.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> My best advice would be to join a competition on here. It will increase your drive shooting for most improved over others. So... AKD vs. Kawi vs. GGR?????


Who is Kawi? I know GGR, she is awesome. 

I got invited by Nach and Capebuffalo to do a comp. I am going to go read up on the dungeon and check it out. I am curious of how the comp works exactly.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Wish I could help with the vertigo. Could it be the equilibrium in the ear? Pollen allergies. Infection. Never heard of anything like that with var or any other aas. 

Check it out 

http://forums.steroid.com/most-impro...ml#post7281517

----------


## Obs

> Who is Kawi? I know GGR, she is awesome. 
> 
> I got invited by Nach and Capebuffalo to do a comp. I am going to go read up on the dungeon and check it out. I am curious of how the comp works exactly.


Songdong (a monitor) is trying to get Kawigirl (another female member) to join in with you and GGR, in a most improved. Hopefully they share your enthusiasm.

----------


## Obs

> For sure interested! Waiting for some advice from the pro's on my question above. I am getting really bad vertigo dizzy spells and wondering if it could be gear.


Ephedrine and many expectorants can cause vertigo and dizzyness but I have never heard of an aas causing it. Have you checked your blood sugar?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Ephedrine and many expectorants can cause vertigo and dizzyness but I have never heard of an aas causing it. Have you checked your blood sugar?


You know that's funny you said that, I have never had blood sugar issues EVER in my life, but that was the first thought that came to mind. I don't take anything else but var, besides my prescriptions. If it persists after eating full meals and making sure I take breaks in my day to actually sit down, then I will contact my dr. I see her next month for my thyroid anyway. It's weird though, I feel fuzzy at times. So do you think I should ask my Dr. now to test my blood sugar?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Songdong (a monitor) is trying to get Kawigirl (another female member) to join in with you and GGR, in a most improved. Hopefully they share your enthusiasm.


I know GGR is back. She is great! I will look up Kawigirl. 

That would be interesting. Motivation for sure.

----------


## Obs

> You know that's funny you said that, I have never had blood sugar issues EVER in my life, but that was the first thought that came to mind. I don't take anything else but var, besides my prescriptions. If it persists after eating full meals and making sure I take breaks in my day to actually sit down, then I will contact my dr. I see her next month for my thyroid anyway. It's weird though, I feel fuzzy at times. So do you think I should ask my Dr. now to test my blood sugar?


I would check my blood sugar myself personally but if it persists I would definitely get it checked out. Everyone I think at some point has a weird moment with their blood sugar. I have skipped meals during cycle before and all of the sudden felt faint and dizzy and got zombie apocalypse type hunger so bad I would have to stop and get some crackers or etc. 
Fifteen minutes later I was dandy. I dont have any kind of recurring issues on a regular basis but my body was clearly needing more than I was giving it.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Post your question on the vertigo in the Dungeon. You'll get an answer there for sure.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Post your question on the vertigo in the Dungeon. You'll get an answer there for sure.


Really appreciate you helping out like this. I posted it over there, hopefully it's not too much info. It's just crazy feeling. Wondering if it's too much with my other medications.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I would check my blood sugar myself personally but if it persists I would definitely get it checked out. Everyone I think at some point has a weird moment with their blood sugar. I have skipped meals during cycle before and all of the sudden felt faint and dizzy and got zombie apocalypse type hunger so bad I would have to stop and get some crackers or etc. 
> Fifteen minutes later I was dandy. I dont have any kind of recurring issues on a regular basis but my body was clearly needing more than I was giving it.


I am eating every 3 hours today even if something small, but loaded full of nutrients. I have it mildly, but hoping it subsides. If it doesn't, then Dr. for sure. I don't mess around with that kind of stuff. 

I am eating so much, like way too much.

----------


## DocToxin8

> You know that's funny you said that, I have never had blood sugar issues EVER in my life, but that was the first thought that came to mind. I don't take anything else but var, besides my prescriptions. If it persists after eating full meals and making sure I take breaks in my day to actually sit down, then I will contact my dr. I see her next month for my thyroid anyway. It's weird though, I feel fuzzy at times. So do you think I should ask my Dr. now to test my blood sugar?


Been so tired and hectic this weekend that I haven't seen your thread updates. 
Sorry about the vertigo.
Post it on the Q&A as Cape said,
I know thyroid meds can cause dizziness, but when you're on prescribed dosages it shouldn't happen. 

I've had some strange sensations this weekend and today myself,
but think it's just related to being tired and on a blast (heavy dosages for me),
this might also apply to you though. 
You mentioned that you don't always sleep to well and then need to recharge your batteries. 
Well, if the day comes for recharging and you end up not getting good sleep and rest, that might cause some issues. 

Hard to tell really. 

If it lasts it could also be crystal sickness (not sure about the English name for it, basically an inner ear infection very localized to the sensory organ for balance, where you normally have crystal structures). 
That sickness is nothing but a nuisance though, was a lot of it going around here some time ago. Lasts for three weeks and isn't really anything one can do about it. 

Only thing you can do is have a doctors appointment really. 

Vertigo can be caused my so many things.
I assume you don't have low blood pressure, at least not now during cycle?

If you have any other symptoms that you think related then post it in the Q&A if you haven't allready and you'll get some feedback, but in the end you will always have to see a doctor if it persists. 

Strict diet, low blood sugar/BG, low BP or orthostatic hypotension, anemia, worn out/fatigued, many possibilities. 
I hope it resolves itself quickly. 

And keep up the amazing work! Looking truly great!

----------


## DocToxin8

As for checking blood sugar or BG (blood glucose), just but a glucometer. 
It's cheap and can be got at any pharmacy,
what's expensive are the test strips. But over here each machine comes with 10 test strips, which are enough for getting a reading on your BG. 
Cause you need to measure BG when you feel dizzy. 

Or you can also measure HbA1c; glycated hemoglobin,
it gives a rough index over how your blood sugar has been the last 3mo. 
(There's other glycation tests too)
But I don't think that will tell you much unless you're pre diabetic or diabetic. 

Wish you the best!

----------


## DocToxin8

> *Day 15*
> 
> So chest from Saturday I am not sore at all. I need to lift heavier or more reps......Yesterday I did my hamstrings/glutes. I added in a little more like 1-2 movements, took less than 1/5 hours with abs. I was able to lift heavier for sure. Building back up finally. Today, not sore at all though. Not even aware that I lifted weights. This morning I did back. I forgot to take pictures of my log and weights and workouts I did, so i will post that later. But I did up my weight and used my wrist straps finally for some back and I lifted even heavier. I LOVE THOSE BAD BOYS! Really helps. I feel overall really good in my workouts, but I feel like it's way less hard than before. I am for sure leaving feeling like I could have done more. Any advice on that. I guess I will just go as heavy as I possibly can. Next week will be different for sure, now I know where to up my weights. 
> 
> Please read note above from me, I *NEED ADVICE* please.
> 
> Prepped my meals out yesterday, every Sunday. I am such a creature of habit.


It takes some tweaking, but go to failure and rather do less volume. 
I think you'll grow some serious muscle that way. 
(And when you want to cut you can always go back to more volume again)
It takes some time to find the right weights,
and also remember the "time under tension" aspect;
I can do a lot lighter weights and go slooooow on the negative and then be explosive on the positive, and overall 8 reps that way takes as much time as 12 reps and are just as heavy.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> It takes some tweaking, but go to failure and rather do less volume. 
> I think you'll grow some serious muscle that way. 
> (And when you want to cut you can always go back to more volume again)
> It takes some time to find the right weights,
> and also remember the "time under tension" aspect;
> I can do a lot lighter weights and go slooooow on the negative and then be explosive on the positive, and overall 8 reps that way takes as much time as 12 reps and are just as heavy.


Great advice!!!! Thanks so much!!! I did actually go slower on the negative on some workouts today and I actually liked the feel of it. I will try it more. Tomorrow I have quads. 

You would be proud my lift was about an hour total, I did add in a couple more lifts  :Smilie:  

It's the energizer bunny in me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Capebuffalo

Most people think that they go to failure when they don't. You want to incorporate pre exhaustion. Rest pause. Drop sets. And partial reps. It's a totally different mind set. Most think I need to do ten reps for each three sets. I do two working sets. I may get 2-4 reps on the second set. Don't waste time and energy. Put everything you have in each individual set. When you think you can't do more. Drop and go again. Then drop again. It takes a bit to wrap your mind around this. But when you do you will see huge results. Do any of the above to the point you can't get one rep. Then you've gone to failure. It's not easy and it's not pretty and it's painful but the results can't be denied. But you have to do your workout in the fastes time you can. 30 seconds between sets. 1-2 minutes between excersises.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Most people think that they go to failure when they don't. You want to incorporate pre exhaustion. Rest pause. Drop sets. And partial reps. It's a totally different mind set. Most think I need to do ten reps for each three sets. I do two working sets. I may get 2-4 reps on the second set. Don't waste time and energy. Put everything you have in each individual set. When you think you can't do more. Drop and go again. Then drop again. It takes a bit to wrap your mind around this. But when you do you will see huge results. Do any of the above to the point you can't get one rep. Then you've gone to failure. It's not easy and it's not pretty and it's painful but the results can't be denied. But you have to do your workout in the fastes time you can. 30 seconds between sets. 1-2 minutes between excersises.


This is incredible advice. Will try this for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> For sure interested! Waiting for some advice from the pro's on my question above. I am getting really bad vertigo dizzy spells and wondering if it could be gear.


Not the usual side from Var!!!

Try resetting ear crystals. Anyone can perform. Google YouTube vid resetting ear crystal. 

Or

You could very well need rest and coming down with virus.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

Morning all! Headed to the gym for a quad session. Hoping my back holds up, I got a new temperpedic mattress and it's a little firm for my liking, so lower back is a little pained, but I will push when I can!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Not the usual side from Var!!!
> 
> Try resetting ear crystals. Anyone can perform. Google YouTube vid resetting ear crystal. 
> 
> Or
> 
> You could very well need rest and coming down with virus.


I will for sure research it. It's really weird. 

Thanks for reassuring me it's not the Var. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NACH3

> Most people think that they go to failure when they don't. You want to incorporate pre exhaustion. Rest pause. Drop sets. And partial reps. It's a totally different mind set. Most think I need to do ten reps for each three sets. I do two working sets. I may get 2-4 reps on the second set. Don't waste time and energy. Put everything you have in each individual set. When you think you can't do more. Drop and go again. Then drop again. It takes a bit to wrap your mind around this. But when you do you will see huge results. Do any of the above to the point you can't get one rep. Then you've gone to failure. It's not easy and it's not pretty and it's painful but the results can't be denied. But you have to do your workout in the fastes time you can. 30 seconds between sets. 1-2 minutes between excersises.


Also, Less is More! I would add in more ex's and since cutting them back to real compound movements and a few isolated movements you switch around so your not using the same ex's in each w/o with that BP so your still shocking the muscle... what Capes talking about is all laid out in Marcus' dungeon and it's surely a proven method used by many members here and the results speak for themselves!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Also, Less is More! I would add in more ex's and since cutting them back to real compound movements and a few isolated movements you switch around so your not using the same ex's in each w/o with that BP so your still shocking the muscle... what Capes talking about is all laid out in Marcus' dungeon and it's surely a proven method used by many members here and the results speak for themselves!


For sure like switching it out. I have a plan, but I am all about detours and adding too depending on where I feel I am lacking that week! I love variations. I run a lot of my workouts fast paced. I love what cape said. I did it today on leg ext, fast up, but really slow down.....felt good. My legs are always my trouble area, so I am going to make them sexy.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 16 in the house*

Some certain womanly sides are for sure starting to happen.......my man likes it. It's actually neat to see it grow....if you can tell what I am talking about. It's like a science experiment. 

Did quads today. My lower back was achy from my new bed. So I did one round of good squats before my lower back was going to give. Skipped full seated squats, moved on to lots of weighted lunges, then over to good hacks.....a really nice, big weight lifter gave me some advice of maybe not doing the squat racks. He said he doesn't do them cause it messes his back up and his friend had to have surgery on his lower back. I do have a weaker lower back, so i am thinking of doing many other squat variations without doing more than reg squats at the weight I can before my back aches.

Took Capes advice and did fast pump up and slow down on leg ext. and for sure felt it. It was great actually. My weights are back up......getting closer and closer.

Diet is on point today! Thanks so much to everyone here that is on this journey with me.

Weight is up 4lbs as of today. Haven't weighed since first weigh in. SO......I know the bloat is on. Feeling out my body. AHHHH, need a good cutting agent. Wish I could run one with this cycle...need to figure this out.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> For sure like switching it out. I have a plan, but I am all about detours and adding too depending on where I feel I am lacking that week! I love variations. I run a lot of my workouts fast paced. I love what cape said. I did it today on leg ext, fast up, but really slow down.....felt good. My legs are always my trouble area, so I am going to make them sexy.


Everybody likes sexy legs.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Everybody likes sexy legs.


I would like to bounce quarters off my ass too, just for a bit, then I can get some fat back on.....just a dream!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I would like to bounce quarters off my ass too, just for a bit, then I can get some fat back on.....just a dream!


Now that would be a sight.

----------


## kelkel

> I would like to bounce quarters off my ass too, just for a bit, then I can get some fat back on.....just a dream!



Video or it didn't happen.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Video or it didn't happen.


You better bet your ass, if I can ACTUALLY bounce quarters off my ass, that will be all over in video's. I have no shame. I can then be multi talented, jingle bells with the girls and quarters with the arse!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> You better bet your ass, if I can ACTUALLY bounce quarters off my ass, that will be all over in video's. I have no shame. I can then be multi talented, jingle bells with the girls and quarters with the arse!


Sounds like we need to run a talent show comp.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Been so tired and hectic this weekend that I haven't seen your thread updates. 
> Sorry about the vertigo.
> Post it on the Q&A as Cape said,
> I know thyroid meds can cause dizziness, but when you're on prescribed dosages it shouldn't happen. 
> 
> I've had some strange sensations this weekend and today myself,
> but think it's just related to being tired and on a blast (heavy dosages for me),
> this might also apply to you though. 
> You mentioned that you don't always sleep to well and then need to recharge your batteries. 
> ...


Hey you!!! I have been so swamped as well. It's been crazy chaotic in my world. My thyroid meds have made me light headed in the past, but only when adjusting my medications. Takes me about a week to settle into them, but never dizzy like I was Fri-Mon. 

I totally agree with you. On rest. I need it much like you do too! Hope you are getting more.

I have an ongoing antibiotic, just in case.....since I have a weak immune system and get weekly IV's of vitamins. Never heard of crystals in relation to ears. I like it.

I HAVE super low blood pressure. My whole family does. Sometimes I am 80 over 40, but average is 90/50, sometimes 100. I have had that my whole life so yes, i get dizzy a little, but I am used to that dizzy ha ha. You know I still have low even on cycle. Why would it go up?

Is it nap time yet? I have one last crazy week (this one) then I can slow down a little......

Are you getting better rest?

----------


## DocToxin8

Hi, still doing amazing i see. 

As for blood pressure it's common to increase during cycle because all AAS,
some more than others, increase red blood cell production. 
More red blood cells=thicker blood + water retention = higher BP. 

But anavar should be fairly mild in this regard. 

I think some of my issues perhaps are due to pollen or something,
iIl see a doctor this week hopefully. Never been much bothered by it before,
but it's starting to get summertime here. So it's warm some days then cold the next (but above freezing), it will work itself out. 

Keep up the great work!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 18 in the house*

Took a much needed rest day yesterday. It was hard not getting up in the morning to do my normal routine, but once I laid back down and just hung out in my bed, it was really refreshing. This morning I slept so so, was up from 2:30-4 and then back up at 4:50 for my gym time.....if I go back to sleep I get too groggy and I can't be on my game at work like I need to. 

Sides to date: got my first pimple in nearly 15-20 years don't even remember the last time. Still experience the womanly sides WHICH are really good! Wish those stayed all the time.....other than that feel good. Little bumps on body but they are fine. Retaining water, but remember that when you are done with cycle you will drop ALL water weight and those muscles will pop. Thank goodness for GGR, she saved me from quitting before cause of the water weight. I bloat and put on some lbs, but it goes away. HAVE FAITH. Still at 12.5 mg per day, may go up next cycle. Haven't decided yet or even this cycle maybe soon, will ask the novice here their thoughts. For sure going 8 weeks thanks to some really good advice.

Shoulders and Arms

Overhead Press - barbell
3 sets 12, 10, 8
50lb high weight (this was hard on last one)

DB Side Raise
3 sets 12, 10, 8
20'slb high weight (note to go up)

Cable Upright Rows superset w/bicep curls - also added in 35lb plate front raise 10 reps in between sets
12 - 55lb e exercise
10 - 65
8 - 75

Reverse Cable (delts)
Free motion
3 sets 12, 10, 8

DB Curls in and outs
3 sets 12, 10, 8
high 22.5lb DB's

BB straight bar curls
3 sets 12, 10, 8
high 50lb BB, a lifter at the gym gave me advice to go down in weight so I can get full ranges to get that pop right by elbow crease. I love the help I get from fellow lifters

Tri Kick back
3 sets 12, 10, 8
25lb high weight

Rope Pull Down
3 sets 12, 10, 8
75 high weight (only got 6 reps last set)

Tri Dip Machine
3 sets 12, 10, 8
165lb highest weight

Then finished up with decline abs with 35lb plate 3 sets of 20, then v ups 10 each side x 3, then boring sit ups

All under an 65 min....sweated...loved it. I still left wanting more. 

Can I just say I LOVE THIS! I love this forum, I love this log, I love the lounge. So much support. I feel lucky to be taken in.

----------


## Capebuffalo

Great workout. Keep it up. 
Next week do the shoulder excersises in reverse order. You'll prehaust your delts before the military press. They will be burning at the end. Kel got me doing that and man it makes a difference.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Great workout. Keep it up. 
> Next week do the shoulder excersises in reverse order. You'll prehaust your delts before the military press. They will be burning at the end. Kel got me doing that and man it makes a difference.


I like it! For sure taking this advice. I need to do delts first, by the time I got to them.....I was already sore  :Frown:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 22*

Hi all! Little update. Still at it. Trying to incorporate a new way of training, changing it up. Thanks to all the guys that help me along the way and the advice they have. Everyone is so helpful here. If you are reading this and thinkng about starting a cycle, but are worried, don't be afraid to put yourself out there and ask questions, most here will take the time to help you. They WANT you to succeed. Everyone starts somewhere. If you are like me and have worked out your whole adult life with weights and hiit or just 5 years.......or just starting. Just keep your focus and never stop believing that you CAN DO IT. I trained for bulk, lean, strength, endurance.....every time it's different for me. I LOVE THIS SHIT. 

Start of week 2 of new phase.......Saturday Chest, Sunday Hamstrings/Glutes, Monday Shoulders and Arms.......

Will probably rest tomorrow. My body is telling me I need a rest day. 3 good days in the gym has made me a tired girl. 

Sides are still the same to date. Actually I feel really good. I don't have any pump really, I am really adjusted well. I know I am healing quicker. My recovery time is quick.

----------


## DocToxin8

Keep up the amazing work Fitchick!
You are doing great as well as being a valuable addition to this forum, we're lucky to have you!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Keep up the amazing work Fitchick!
> You are doing great as well as being a valuable addition to this forum, we're lucky to have you!


Awe you are too sweet Doc!!!! Thanks so much!!! Missed being here for those months  :Smilie:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## < <Samson> >

Reading this really makes me feel like a slacker - I haven't even logged anything in years

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Reading this really makes me feel like a slacker - I haven't even logged anything in years


Start logging.....I would love to read!!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 26*

I am really learning to love my rest days. I have been really trying to train my body a new way......I am working hard and will get it done. Thanks to some of the vets in here that help me along the way. 

I did 1 full week of attacking the new style and I am really confident that next week (starting tomorrow) that I will get even better. Trying to get enough food in is hard. I am trying not to look at the scale either. It's going up......but you must eat to build size. I just have to keep telling myself that. I will be able to cut after this round of var. 

Sides to date: heightened sexual experience's, drive the same., I am starting to sweat more than usual at night, some little bumps on my shoulders but my cleanser takes care of those. Retaining water some puff is on for sure....this will go away, I know.

Will update more this weekend! Happy Friday!

----------


## < <Samson> >

> Start logging.....I would love to read!!!!



I'd love to

But, my bodybuilding/fitness is not my priority atm


Life just gets in the way & I am def a tad burned out - I am still training regularly & what not, but I am def not on the same level as I was about 3 years ago when I was hitting the gym 2x a day - Still maintaining tho

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I'd love to
> 
> But, my bodybuilding/fitness is not my priority atm
> 
> 
> Life just gets in the way & I am def a tad burned out - I am still training regularly & what not, but I am def not on the same level as I was about 3 years ago when I was hitting the gym 2x a day - Still maintaining tho


2x a day is a lot. I used to do bootcamps and lift in the same day and my body eventually shut down on me. It was rough. 

At least you are still around!!!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

*Day 39, I believe*

I am still here. Been kicking it in the lounge. I have some great motivators over there, that push push push! I am loving my strength improvments. I know from the new way of lifting (thanks to Marcus's HIT Dungeon) and a little help from my friends.......

Sides are actually subsiding in the skin arena. My hair is back to normal. Womanly sides are still there and present.....ladies you can PM me if you want details. 

Bulking is tough, but I am doing it. Every day I just keep pushing food down my throat......

I am up in weight, this morning was 7lbs, I know a lot is water weight, but it does creep into my thoughts some. PUT YOUR SCALES away if you are going to cycle. it will only delay your process if you don't. 

Be back to give an update next week!!!

----------


## DocToxin8

Still amazing Fitchick!
And you look pretty ripped in your new avi!

Keep going strong as I know you do!  :Smilie:

----------


## Obs

Akd your avatar looks great! very nice back! Good job and good luck!

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Still amazing Fitchick!
> And you look pretty ripped in your new avi!
> 
> Keep going strong as I know you do!


Awe thanks Doc!!! You are killing it too!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Akd your avatar looks great! very nice back! Good job and good luck!


Thank you so much!!! I am training hard...over at the dungeon. New way of training and loving it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Obs

> Thank you so much!!! I am training hard...over at the dungeon. New way of training and loving it! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been watching, you are definitely cut out for this.

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> I have been watching, you are definitely cut out for this.


Awe thanks I really appreciate that. It's really fun! I had always lifted weights, HIIT style......I have always worked out that way, even when I used to run. I love that it burns the most fat. So when Cape got me over there and I saw that's what they do, I was hooked. It was for sure a new way of lifting for me, but I am LOVING it. It's a blast. My strength is going up a lot from my first week with them.

I really enjoy being with like minded people. The way you just dig deep. It's nice to feel like 'home' somewhere.

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I have been watching, you are definitely cut out for this.


Creepy

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Creepy


Play nice!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Reading this really makes me feel like a slacker - I haven't even logged anything in years


Truth here as well. :/

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Truth here as well. :/


How are you doing GGR? Hoping well.

----------


## < <Samson> >

> At least you are still around!!!



Oh, I'm around



Yay, work has come to a near halt this year - kinda of yay at least


Been back at it since the post I made where I said I don't have the time - shit, I'll be living at the gym for the rest of this year from what it looks like - Have been so far

----------


## SZ21

Just read your log! On your first cycle you didn't go down in size with such a low cal diet? Thats pretty crazy, I've only read girls going down.. Hoping thats not my result cause I really want to cut.

How did you feel adding in carbs on the second cycle?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Just read your log! On your first cycle you didn't go down in size with such a low cal diet? Thats pretty crazy, I've only read girls going down.. Hoping thats not my result cause I really want to cut.
> 
> How did you feel adding in carbs on the second cycle?


I didn't go down in weight, but I went down in leanness! Most people thought I was smaller than before, but I weighed more. I learned to ignore the scale and pay attention to my measurements and clothes. Muscle weighs more than fat. I tried to do a bulk. I didn't do the food right and some would say I am still not. 

I love the carbs!!! I need the carbs. I train very hard, as some of the guys on here will tell you. I push harder than most woman. Carbs are a must, I put on muscle, but lose fat, so I don't worry about the scale. Now if it went over 160, I may freak a little  :Wink:  just cause I am girl and have never weighed that. Putting on the 10lbs from var was hard, but I am good with it now. I have a nearly a 6 pack, my waist is still a 27. It just muscle now. Which I love!!! I know it's hard to release the scale, but try not to not let it be your focus. With var you will lean out, put on muscle and the weight may go up, but you will lean out. Don't stress, I was exactly where you are at, just relax and use this cycle to really push! It won't disappoint. Let your muscle eat your fat!

Check out Marcus Hit Dungeon. That's where I post now. I am very active there with a great group of guys!!! Amazing guys actually.

Sorry for the ramble. Ask me anything I am happy to help!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Just read your log! On your first cycle you didn't go down in size with such a low cal diet? Thats pretty crazy, I've only read girls going down.. Hoping thats not my result cause I really want to cut.
> 
> How did you feel adding in carbs on the second cycle?


I cut after I was down with the var!! And not a true cut, but I went down in weight and numbers and had good muscle. 

This cycle end I will do a cut via carb cycle cycling, but during the cycle I push it hard and don't worry about the numbers!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KJ419

The scale will lie to you haha I fit better in my jeans at 130lbs than I did when I was 108lbs!! No joke! Muscle is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> The scale will lie to you haha I fit better in my jeans at 130lbs than I did when I was 108lbs!! No joke! Muscle is amazing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are so right! Muscle is amazing  :Smilie:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DocToxin8

Hope all is well Fitchick!

Keep up the good work!  :Smilie:

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Hope all is well Fitchick!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


How are you Mr.? I need to come check your log on the comp section. 

It's been a whirlwind for me completely. Summer is a tough one. 

Coming to check you out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ara

Do you anticipate continuing future cycles to reach a certain goal? It seems you mainly had positive benefits. If you had to label the greatest benefit(ability to recover, ability to train harder in sessions, etc) from your cycle, what would it be?

----------


## AKD_FitChick

> Do you anticipate continuing future cycles to reach a certain goal? It seems you mainly had positive benefits. If you had to label the greatest benefit(ability to recover, ability to train harder in sessions, etc) from your cycle, what would it be?


I am going to do another cycle very soon...days even. I did have mainly positive benefits. I would label both of what you said as the greatest benefits, along with others. I just love the consistency. Have you started your cycle yet? Are you keeping a log yet?

----------

